# August and Sept 2WW Testers ~TTC with TX



## Frankie B

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home August and Sept 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​ [csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome
Bagpuss73, 2nd Aug, ICSI,  
CLS, 2nd Aug, IVF
thinendometrium, 3rd Aug, FET
BettyBoop13, 4th Aug, TBC
Minxidooda, 4th Aug, IVF
Bunny-kins, 4th Aug, IVF
PinkTulip, 4th Aug, IVF  
Bumblebee22, 4th Aug, DEFET,  
sweetielol, 5th Aug, IVF
AliceP, 6th Aug, TBC
eve29, 6th aug, IUI,  
Lady Hope, 6th Aug, ICSI,  
JAJ1, 6th Aug, Clo,  
Tracychristine, 6th Aug, IUI
Mrs PB, 7th Aug, IVF,  
Silversealilies, 8th, ICSI
Moog, 9th Aug, ET
Sarah2412, 9th Aug, ICSI
Teecee, 10th Aug, IUI
Georginaa, 10th Aug, FET,  
Teecee, 10th Aug, IUI,  
Julyjuly, 11th Aug, ICSI,  
kathrika, 13th Aug, IVF
xtracutie, 13th Aug, IVF,  
Katie lou, 13th Aug, ICSI,  
First Timer!, 13th Aug, IVF,  
alison123, 13th Aug, IVF
jato1977, 14th, IVF,  
Victoriag, 14th Aug, IVF,  
Wendybless, 15th Aug, DIUI,  
Sonja j, 15th Aug, IVF,  
K2010, 16th Aug, ICSI
Milo73, 16th Aug, ET,  
Sheenah, 17th, IUI,  
Jooley, 18th Aug, IUI,  
Gypsey Moon, 18th Aug, IVF,  
Wendywobbles, 18th ET,  
Liggsy, 18th Aug, IVF,  
Pennychuckles, 20th Aug, IVF/ICSI,  
HGG, 20th, ICSI
Shemonkey, 21st Aug, IVF,  
dizzydi, 22nd Aug, IVF,  
Specky77, 22nd Aug, FET with IUIG
Gemma29, 22nd Aug, ICSI,  
Reikijan, 23 Aug, ICSI,  
Cosmicgirl, 23rd Aug, TBC
Vicky82, 23rd Aug, TBC,  
Kate..., 24th Aug, FET
noodles1, 24th Aug, IVF,  
smiler100, 25th Aug, ICSI
We want a furball, 25th Aug, FET,  
Pixie73, 26th Aug, IUI
ClamityJ, 26th, FET
Pinktink, 26th Aug, IVF,  
willow1218, 26th Aug, DIUI
Littledarlings, 26th Aug, DIVF
Wenkev, 27th, ET,  
Jodes17, 27th Aug, ICSI,  
reb363, 27th Aug, ET
Kayden and Jakes Mum, 27th Aug, IVF
kirstenjane, 28th Aug, ICSI,  
nylaboo, 28th Aug, IVF,  
Firebolt1982, 30th Aug, FET,  
Stacey Anne, 30th Aug, FSET
LeanneB84, 31st Aug, FET
Kerrie-1975, 31st, IVF/DE,  
Chattasil, 1 Sept, ICSI
Chesca, 1 Sept, ICSI
Me and my boys, 2 Sep, FET
dharmlgrrl, 2nd Sept, ICSI
JAJ1, 3rd Sept, Clo
Rosey78, 3rd Sept, IVF
Zina, 4th Sept, IVF
Mudpuffin, 4th Sept, ICSI
Dorris, 6th Sept, TBC
angellbyname, 6th Sept, TBC
Star888, 7th Sept, FET
MJminwaiting, 8th Sept, IUI
bondgirl, 9th Sept, NFET
janie b, 9th Sept, ICSI
Tali S, 9th Sept, TBC
Wendy bless, 10th Sept DIUI
donn1, 10th Sept, ICSI
Butterfly82, TBC, TBC,  
Kikki44, TBC, TBC
Leann, TBC, Clo,  
Ruthee, TBC, DFET,  
Tildan, TBC, ET
Steph10, TBC, IVF,  
N15, 30th Aug, FET
Lisa n, TBC, FET,  
Brooke 50, TBC, IVF,   
Beth137, TBC, ET
Tarichard, TBC, DIVF,  
xxwilpinxx, TBC, IUI

[/csv]  

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So tester from July will be removed. 

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you. Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

    

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact Frankie B by PM's.


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi. I'm new here. I'm having my first IVF cycle, 2 embryos transferred on 21rst July...
3 days to go for my pregnancy test. so scared as this morning I couldnt help myself and I did take
the test and was negative.
The days are soo long , trying to keep myself busy but it is too hard.....
I glad I found this site hope I will find some good friends to chat with.
God bless all us


----------



## AliceP

Did an early test today as strange metallic taste in the mouth. One is very faint but definitely two lines so looks like +ve but can't find the icon! Anway, being the naturally cautious type I shall go for BT tomorrow and hopefully check back. Thinking of you all too.


----------



## bumblebee22

Hi im also new on here and very nervous too its took me ages to actually type something, i had 2 blasts transfered 26th July my test date is 5th August so i dont have too long now to wait however still seems like a lifetime, im findin it very hard not to test ealry i want to but need to wait at least till 4th as its hubbys birthday so im hoping!!!! AlieP that sounds GREAT im also finding it hard with all these icons ill get use to it i hope. Please make our dreams become reality


----------



## bumblebee22

Sorry that is meant to say AliceP i do appologise x


----------



## Faith2011

Welcome newbies. 

*Congratulations Bagpuss*.

A Great start to the month for us August 2wwers.


----------



## bumblebee22

Congrats Bagpuss!!!!!!


----------



## AliceP

Thanks Bumblebee and best wishes to you too. I only did my test today because of the strange taste but I admire your patience to wait and that would be a great present! 

Of course, a bit like everyone rushing onto a train, we all get there in the end or not as the case may be and I am definitely taking the long view of this as there are still many hurdles to cross so keep calm and carry on. But look after yourself as that is the best thing you can do and less anxiety makes for happier outcomes all round. 

   AP


----------



## bumblebee22

Very true, it would be the greatest present of all.... for us both to be honest, how many did you transfer, i haven't felt great last few days but that could also be the cyclogest and progynova as they give you some strange symptoms, its nice to talk to people who are going through the same emotions as me and having to jump all those hurdles it seems never ending but we can and will do it we all can PMA!!!!!!


----------



## CLS

Congratulations Bagpuss, that's absolutely fantastic news. 
My OTD is tomorrow so fingers crossed we get the same good result. 
Enjoy this magical moment as it's been a long hard road to get to this point. 

Alive - good luck with your test tomorrow. 

Good luck to any others with big days tomorrow. 

Celia


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi.
I had 5 eggs collected and 3 fertilized but just 2 were good to be transferred. So 2 embryos transferred on the 3 day, they had 4 cells.
Since that day I felt all sort of things, mild cramps, lower back pain, breast sore, bloated stomach, diarrhoea, crying all the time. On day 8 I had
some spotting pink, brown, black, red, for about 3 days, today I had just a little bit. 
For some reason since last night I dont feel my breast sore anymore and my belly feels back to normal...
I hope I'm wrong but I think I lost them....
3 more days to go...
Would be really nice to hear from someone...
thanks xxx


----------



## Ruthee

Hi Ladies,

Dear Miss PB- I think my husband would not speak to me again if I did the HPT without him and he has said absolutely not to do it until the 4th. Then again, I have always been pretty good at getting round him ....     

Georgina- stay away from those pee-stix (if you can!!!)     

Silversealillies- I didn't have any symptoms the first time round either, so don't stress about it. Anyway, seeing as the meds mimic any preg symptoms anyway, how would you know if it was preg or meds Would be just as confusing and frustrating.

Bagpuss- many congrats on your   

AliceP- congrats to you too- here's hoping for a darker line!!!   

Welcome everyone else.

Babydust to all of us,
Love Ruthee


----------



## Ruthee

Dear Pink Tulip,
I had brown spotting for weeks with my first and it all turned out OK. Don't give up hope. I will be thinking of you.
Love,
Ruthee


----------



## kathrika

Hello Ladies,

If I may join - I "know" some of you from the July/August cycle buddies thread.
I had a 3 day transfer on July 30th. Test date August 13th.

thanks


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Ruthee


We're in the same boat.  My DP will not even contemplate testing until 7/8 and I won't test without him.  No chance of me getting around him..lol,  You've only got a few days to go so hang on in there.  




  and    to all.


----------



## silversealilies

Hi everyone - Keeping everyone in my thoughts as we all come close to the long-awaited test days!

It's really easy to get negative and pessimistic during this 2ww, especially when I feel 100% normal, but I keep reading how every woman has totally different symptoms, so trying not to stress. This is definitely the longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## Ruthee

Hi there Miss PB,

Yes- it's tough with men who stand their ground. The only reason I think I could get round DH is because I suspect that secretly he wants to test early too. Thing is that I don't think I could deal with an early BFN and then wrrying. At least if I get a BFN on Weds then I know that it's the sad truth.

Thing is- tonight I feel really sick. Now is it: happy news, the medication or the huge amount of 'Mars Planets' that I just ate 

I just can't help myself ...

Love,
Ruthee


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Good luck to everybody this month - including myself of course  
Dreading but looking forward to Tuesday egg scan to see how my follicles have grown and see if anymore have started to grow, fingers and toes crossed 
Keeping     and praying    
Debs
x


----------



## ClaireD1975

Hi ladies, I've been following your journeys over past few days. Mines not going so well, had 2 day 3's in on 22nd all went well felt fine. Wednesday not so good got in from work, cried hysterically for over 2 hrs freaked hubby out. I'm on a 25 day cycle so my Ap was due Friday which happened to be my best friends wedding day. Sure enough I started spotting then same yesterday and today bleeding and pain is awful. Clinic said carry on with meds but I know its over just gutted that I didn't even make it to test day. We did early hpt and negative. Noone warns you how tough 2ww is gonna be.


----------



## sweetielol

hi all - for those testing today       

can I be added to list had IVF - ET 22nd July and due to test this thurs 5th August

trying to be positive


----------



## Ruthee

Dear Claire,
Don't give up just yet. I had spotting for weeks and weeks the first time round and it was OK in the end. I have heard some people getting bleeding too. It's too early for a HPT, so hold on in there and keep taking the meds.     

I know what you mean about how hard it is. I had no idea when all of this started years ago that every step is a hurdle that needs to be overcome. I think I just had a really naive view that that do the IVF and you're pregnant or you're not. I had no idea that it simply wasn't that straightforward. And the 2ww is very very hard indeed.   

Keep going and let us know the outcome.
Love,
Ruthee


----------



## bumblebee22

Morning all, its hard to keep up now there re so many now.....so lots of       to everyone good luck for those testing today Claire please hang in there there was a lady on another thread she had lots of bleeding for quite some weeks and she has recently found out she is expecting a little girl so please hang in there. 3 more days for me!!!!   fingers crossed for you all hope your all ok ans stay positive


----------



## PinkTulip

PinkTulip said:


> Hi.
> I had 5 eggs collected and 3 fertilized but just 2 were good to be transferred. So 2 embryos transferred on the 3 day, they had 4 cells.
> Since that day I felt all sort of things, mild cramps, lower back pain, breast sore, bloated stomach, diarrhoea, crying all the time. On day 8 I had
> some spotting pink, brown, black, red, for about 3 days, today I had just a little bit.
> For some reason since last night I dont feel my breast sore anymore and my belly feels back to normal...
> I hope I'm wrong but I think I lost them....
> 3 more days to go...
> Would be really nice to hear from someone...
> thanks xxx


----------



## PinkTulip

Thanks Ruthee... 
Really appreciated your nice words...

Keep in touch and praying for a good news


----------



## sarah2412

Morning everyone!  Congratulations to everyone with BFP's, I'm pants with personals but I follow this board everyday (despite only plucking up courage to post twice lol!).....so sorry to those with BFN's, I've been there with my first cycle and it broke my heart in two.  xxxxxxxx

Well, I managed to get through my brother's wedding on Saturday without anyone noticing that I didn't touch a drop of alcohol!  Despite the champagne toasts and I was bridemaid so the champers was being poured whilst the bride was getting ready, her parents probably just thought I was rude leaving it! HAHA!  I really did think someone would get suspicious, especially my sister but managed to get through it with a few excuses (driving and Oh is that the time?  It's not worth drinking now and getting a taxi home!!!) 

7 days have passed since our transfer and I don't know how I feel about it.......I think I have convinced myself I am pregnant, I just haven't thought about this "not" working......I don't know if thats self preservation or not.  Also, I have decided to test on Saturday, our OTD is Monday and I know I'm stupid, I tested early with my second cycle and although I only tested two days early it was egative but we ended up with a BFP!!!  I'm all over the place!!!!  Like everyone else, I'm reading into everything and this is our last chance too, we have no frosties, we only managed 5 eggs and only two were mature, but like my successful cycle in 2008 I'm thinking quality not quantity!!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Milo73

Morning Ladies,

Pinktulip, try not analyse these symptoms too much (very difficult I know!!) The meds can cause most of them.  Try & stay positive, you only have a couple of days left before OTD    

Everyone- does anybody else get strange dreams?  Well not a dream as such but some nights when I am just about drifting off I get a strong feeling that I have forgotten something, I jump up & exclaim that I have forgotten to take my injection/med or something else & my DP calms me down & says I have done everything & all is fine!  My Acupuncturist says it is a control thing, because I hate not being in control, when I am about to fall asleep & lose control of thoughts, my brain sends a message to make me wake up again.  All sounds strange but I do think he has a point, it has happened in all cycles, most nights in the 1st, not as often now & come to think of it it has happened at other points where things have been happening in my life that I am not in complete control off.  Just wondering if anyone else experienced similar?

Sending sticky vibes to everyone & fingers crossed to anyone testing today.

Milo xx


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Milo73 and Sarah2412.
Thanks for your message.
I tried acupunture, reflexology and hypotherapy to make me feel more calm but while I`m there having the treatment I`m ok once I leave the place my head goes crazy, I have lots of thinks in my mind...
My hubbie says I'm negative and just think the worse... 
I want so bad to be a mother one day but every month I get frustrated when I have my blood period...
You have to be a woman to know what it means...Sometimes I think God is testing me for some reason which I dont understand...
Maybe deep inside I know one day my day will come...
My PCT just give one cycle NHS funding so we dont know if we will be able to afford another cycle if this doesnt work.
Anybody knows how much is IVF private in London?
Any suggestion??
I dont think I will do another cycle where I am now Hammersmith Hospital, they just gave me 35% chances which I found too low...
Lots of good energy to everyone on the same boat...


----------



## silversealilies

Hi PinkTulip,

We're actually from Kent, but had to go to a private clinic in London for ICSI + PGD (as no clinics in Kent do PGD). We went private at the Bridge Centre. The cost for just IVF was around £6k I think - then more if you need ICSI and PGD. I know the London clinic was more for basic IVF than the Kent clinic - London prices are always higher!

It's so hard when you pay out all you have for this one chance - it all comes down to the next few days. Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly82

Gosh its been sooooooooo busy on her.

Congrats Bagpuss on you BFP!!!!!

I have tested today 6days early again and BFN! so will wait and test in few days. I soooooooooooo know i shouldnt even be testing but i just do anyway i soooo dont know why lol! I think ive been through 10 tests! Thats abit much really! oops!

Hope your all well. good luck to those of you still in 2ww! x


----------



## kathrika

Claire       
Pink tulip --- i can see that you're strong.... just keep going..... 

goodluck to you all testing soon.....


----------



## AliceP

Strange morning. Tested again using a kit called Early Bird - although it did say it was only from day of first missed period - not really helpful for us all but in my case I think that meant 6th August. Line so faint it was indistringuishable. So took the morning off work - not like me at all but this is serious - went and bought another kit - 1st Response which says it can do it at -6 days. This was the same kit I used yesterday to get a faint but credible line. Anyway, relief all round as now have two proper lines to look at so I am going with BFP when I can find the icon!

Tried to book a blood test at the GPs - no appointements until Friday anyway so serves me right for jumping in too early as that is the date clinic wanted me to test in the first place. Not sure if I will get results back on Friday - more likely Monday earliest so I will try another HPT on Friday or Saturday just so I can have a collection and make me really believe I am not seeing little pink lines from medical induced hallaucinations which is how all this sometimes feels.

I have spent a lot of time reading on HCG levels and implantation dates and it seems it is all highly variable and our bodies and them embies can take their own time at these early stages particularly so for anyone still holding on - keep strong, it may still happen in it own good time.     

Alice


----------



## Ruthee

Dear Pink Tulip.

I fought my PCT over only funding 1 cycle of IVF. This was in 2007/2008. I wrote numerous letters of complaint to the Chief Exec of the PCT and got my local MP to join in my fight. I quoted them the NICE guidelines and went on about all the other procedures they are prepared to fund (info available via 'freedom of information' policies) that I believed I could argue were not as 'important' as IVF. I also quoted other geographical areas where people were given 3 cycles on the NHS.

I eventually won after a few months of really getting on their case and was allowed 3 cycles and they also changed the rules for everyone else in my area too. I felt really proud of myself for having won the battle. Unfortunately for me, I found out that any further treatments were highly unlikely to be successful as my AMH was virtually undetectable and so probably had no usuable eggs. We were give such low chances of success, you would not believe. DH and I decided not to use the other 2 cycles because the risks outweighed any real chance of success- something we only found out after the fight was over. It was still worth the fight though to help other people in our position. We decided to go for donor treatment abroad and we have never regretted this as we have the most fabulous little boy now. However, I have a glow in my heart for anyone else in my area who now gets 3 cycles on the NHS. I am sure that they would have changed the rules eventually and it is not all down to me but I think I may have pushed it forward a bit. I hope there are lots of babies out there because of this.

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is:

1. Fight, fight, FIGHT against those who say 'no funding'. What have you got to lose The only thing you'll lose is time. I found it really helpful to pour all my anger about the sheer unfairness about infertility, crappy funding decisions, etc. into fighting with the PCT. (But then I am the kind of person who goes all limp for about 30 seconds and then comes out fighting.)

2. Involve your MP- PCT's hate people like that breathing down their necks.

3. If all else fails, consider treatment abroad. it is much cheaper in some places (Czech Republic) than the UK and can be tied in with a holiday and still be loads cheaper.

PinkTulip- DO NOT GIVE UP. I know how hard it is. it's certainly not over yet.

      that we all get BFPs.

Lots of love to all of us who have to work so hard for what we want and deserve,

Ruthee
xxx


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Ruthee...
I`m so glad you managed to fight for you and for the others it is really nice.
It was worth at the end you got what you wanted your baby boy. Congrats.
What exactly you wrote to the your PCT to convence them ? if I get a big negative in 2 days time I really appreciate if you could help me , please?
Thanks you so much for you kind words I really need them right now.
Lots of hugs


----------



## Ruthee

Dear Pink Tulip,

Let me know what the outcome is in 2 days- don't stress about it now, because you might not need to. Rest for now.

If you get a BFN, let me know and I will help as much as I can. 

Take care of yourself right now.

Ruthee


----------



## Faith2011

Stay positive PinkTulip. I'm in the same position with my PCT and with this IVF cycle I only had one mature and fertilized egg!!! I know it's hard but I'm trying not to think past my OTD. Just a few days to go you're nearly there. 

Ruthee let's hope we don't need that letter : )


----------



## Butterfly82

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo again ladies!

I just looked again at my test from this morning and a very faint second line has appeared!!!!

Yestedays test was defo negative, no faint lines at all! 

Im feeling quite positive and will test again in couple of days!


----------



## ClaireD1975

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your kind words, I've gone back to work today in a bid to stay busy and try not to think about it. Woke up this morning and still bleeding and the pains still there, it doesn't feel like my usual Af pains they are very strong, is this the meds making it so painful? As this is my first cycle and I really don't understand how so much of this works because the clinics just don't tell you everything. What I am confused about is why clinic has told me to stay on my meds and test on OTD when I'm having Af surely there is no point and I'm just prolonging the agony as my body is doing one this and the pesseries are trying to make it do another. We tested early yesterday afternoon and got BFN, but in real terms, as my cycle is only 25 days normally, so I didn't test early as I was 3 days into my Af? Is this right or does IVF work completely differently?
I'm very confused and it feels like a cruel joke to keep on with these meds when it's all over.
Claire x


----------



## Victoriag

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join Please??  I also know some of you from July/August cycle buddiesxxx

I had E/T today, 5 day Blast and myOTD is the 14thxx

Nice to meet you all 

Thanks

Vics
xxxx


----------



## silversealilies

Hi everyone - I did the same as Butterfly and tested early, I just couldn't take it anymore! I tested with a regular HPT and also with a Clearblue digital - regular test had a faint line, but definitely there, and digital says PREGNANT!

I had two 5-day blasts transferred, I'm 8dpt now - a bit apprehensive about being excited cause it's pretty early days - is it too early to be excited God, the emotional roller coaster of all of this is too much to bear!


----------



## Butterfly82

lol silvers!! Digital cant be wrong!! congrats on ur BFP!!!


----------



## Milo73

Claire - the meds do funny things to your body & I don't think your normal cycle length has much to do with your IVF cycle, especially if you down regulated first.  Try & stay positive, the clinic must think there is some hope if they got you holding on for another 3 days.  You tested 10 days post transfer which can be too early.  I do agree it is a painful & cruel process at times.     

Vics - Hey! Glad ET went well and congratulations on being PUPO!  My OTD is 16th after 3 day transfer & yours 14th after a 5 day. Isn't it strange how it varies between clinics?!!  Did you have any frosties?  Good Luck   

Hello & sticky vibes to everyone else.

Milo x

P.S Did anyone have any 'sleep' issues like I described in my post this morning?


----------



## Bagpuss73

Just bookmarking


----------



## Victoriag

Milo!!  Fancy seeing you here??  ha h ha.  Yeah we think we will have 2 frosties but im sure we wont need them!!! 

Didnt get a picture though!!!  I know it is funny how its so different between clinic Im already thinking about at what date I can test early!!  Im so impatient

How you feeling


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hiya August and September ladies    

Just sssssssooooooo many ladies going through IVF to mention everbody but I wish EVERYBODY the best of luck.

I am due to have my second egg scan tomorrow hopefully my 6 little follicles have grown and maybe somemore have decided to rear their heads     , trying to keep positive     for myself but for everboy else  

Lets keep up the   this month and next month.  

Love to all
Deb x


----------



## Milo73

Vics - I am sure you wont need them either!   

I am feeling OK, I think!  Have had cramping since day after ET but am putting it down to all the poking about during the 2 procedures!

Deb - good luck with your scan tomorrow, sending lots of growing vibes   

Milo x


----------



## sharon x

Good Luck for 2moro debs, im sure theyve grown loads.
Good luck to all those PUPO!! and the BFP, long may it continue!!
Im 11dp2dt, got cramps and ache, going evr so slightly insane, but trying to keep the PMA, its sooooooo hard!

Will keep ya updated, and good luck to all

Sharon xxxx


----------



## Faith2011

Silver you've tested already!! Ohh now I'm tempted.  
Congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I am on my second iui. First one abandoned. Due to test on the 6th. Very nervous and have every pregnancy symptom going (all in my head of course, or due to the copious amounts of drugs). I had alot of pain after the insemination, has anyone else experienced this after iui? 

Good luck to you all. 

Tracy xxx


----------



## K2010

Just book marking!!   x


----------



## Butterfly82

what does bookmarking mean?


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Thank you Milo73 and Sharon for the good luck wishes will keep you posted later today      

Good luck Tracychristine, Miss PB, silversealilies, and Milo73 in your   plus everyboy else of course  

Group hug to all  
Deb
x


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone....hanging on in there.  
 and  to all testing today. x

*Milo* - I also do that strange jumping up thing. Happened to me on my ET day when I kept trying to dose off on the sofa. Really bothered me as the feeling starts in my stomach and I kept worrying about my new embie getting bounced around.  And you're right it has happened to me at other times in my life ...strange it's it? Well at least I know I'm not alone. x


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Girls.
1 day left to go....
I was supposed to due for my period today and no sign of blood...hoperfully I will have good news.
I might get out of the house today as I so scared to do anything to avoid the bouncing...
I cant believe we need to through all this....
Best of lucky to all girls on 2ww...
Lots of hugs and keep  praying for  tomorrow....
God please give us the strenght to carry on....


----------



## silversealilies

PinkTulip - all my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!! You're amazing for being able to hold out until tomorrow.

I took another test today, and there were definitely 2 lines, so I think it's safe to celebrate (I'm now 9dp5dt) - though I still feel I need to test all the time to make absolutely sure!! It's hard to believe!

Keeping everyone in my thoughts coming up to test day! x


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Silversealily
I couldnt help myself on day 10 and I took pee test and it was negative I think maybe deep inside I have some hopes for tomorrow...
I am very attempted to buy a digital on today just to check...Does it need to be the first pee in the morning or it really doesnt matter?


----------



## Faith2011

Congrats again Silver.

PinkTulilp, they usually advise to use first urine of the day as it contains the most concentrated levels of the pregnancy hormone. Good luck tomorrow. x


----------



## Henny

Hi Girls

Jumping on the 2ww wagon & it sure as hell is a slow one!! 
I had ICSI, long protocol, 15 eggs, 7 fertilised but only 2 made it to a 5 cell which I got transferred on day 3.  None frozen. 

After egg collection I had severe bloating,  diarrhoea & nausea, after ET I've still got the bloating & thankfully the other symptoms have gone, apart from panic, I just can't relax & get it out of my head that the cells should be "7-10" cells for them to have any chance....   Myself & hubby had to fly back home & I was that nervous & tense on the flight that I feel I've suffocated my embies!  

Paranoid about every feeling, ache, soreness but I do feel like I have PMS symptoms, tearful, can't stop eating which is probably out of boredom as  I'm at home all day & on my own, also we decided that we wanted to keep our first treatment to ourselves from the start so we could get our heads around it but this is driving me insane & I suppose going on the internet looking everything up does not help either. Is anyone else going through this at the moment, would love to hear from you?  My test date is 11th August


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi JulieJuly
Where did you have your treatment done? Abroad? Everything you are feeling right now is very normal...dont worry...Try to relax...
I found this site couple of days ago but I wish I had found before..it really helps to control the anxiety....the sharing probs with somebody 
going through the same thing you are really helps to kill the time...sometimes I have spent all day just checking and reading ....
I have one more day to finish my 2ww so tomorrow I will take the pee test...
Cant wait...It is my first IVF and I found really a big thing....and this waiting is killing me...
Hoperfully it will be worth.
Lots of hugs


----------



## sarah2412

JulieJuly, I could of written that post myself!! LOL!!!  I had a 3 day ET on 26/07 so I am 8 days into my 2WW and I am going completely crackers.....I too cannot stop eating and have had a bit of an upset stomach which is definately not like me (TMI!), food though, I've put on weight already! I have had a double bounty and a packet of crisps for breakfast this morning and I am looking at my ham bagette I have made for lunch as though it's the last thing I'll ever eat....I have no excuses though because I am at work so I do have something to take my mind off food but all I can think of is FOOD FOOD FOOD! Lol!!

I cried at my laptop two nights ago because the pop-ups were driving me mad, DP looked at me as though I was about to be carried off by the men in white coats!!!  Didn't help that I threw it, only onto the bed tho I wasn't that out of control!  I'm absolutely exhausted too, when to bed at 9.15pm and slept straight through until 6am and STILL feel knackered!

My OTD is 9th August, I can't figure out when to test....this is my third cycle of ICSI and fortunately for us we had a successful cyle in 2008, I tested two days early and got a BFN so I don't want to test too early as I remember how upset I was but my BFN is now 18 months old! LOL!

We had two replaced on day 3, 1x8 cells and 1x10cells.......this is our very last shot at completing the family but I'm aware that I've already been blessed and have more already than some so I'm trying to keep positive about this.  To give you some hope, in my successful treatment in 2008, I had two embies replaced, 1x2 cells and 1x3 cells........again, this was a BFP so try not to worry about cell numbers......it didn't matter for us.....keep smiling and try to get used to that bloated feeling, it could well be a good 12 months before you feel your waist again!!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Henny

PinkTulip - Good luck for tomorrow, its all emotionally exhausting. I could sleep on a washing line, just so emotionally draining.  Hope it all goes well for you x   

Sarah - Good Luck for the 9th...that gives me great hope that you were successful with 2 & 3 cells,   I should stop slobbing about & get out & about instead of going stir crazy!  

DH bought a box of thorntons chocolates yesterday which I've nearly devoured!  Everytime I eat one he replaces the empty space with a Brazil nut- I can't stand them!!  

Have to admit when I was really bloated I loved the feeling of feeling of what it must be like to be pregnant. Just anxious & want my time to come, took me long enough to find the "right one" & then  fertility problems, Life is testing eh. 
Just had an email (fortunately it was a mail) from a friend that lives a good distance away from me, telling me that she is 3 months pregnant & that she's always wanted 3 children (this is her 3rd) to make her family complete.  I know she doesn't know what I'm going through but not good timing!  

Happy munching! Will be thinking of you Monday


----------



## sarah2412

LOL about the brazil nut.....I'm having my DP ask twice a day "have you had your....you know..." a polite way of asking about the cyclogest.....LIKE I'D NEED REMINDING!  And then he'll appear in the doorway with Pregnacare in his hand and a pint of bloody orange juice..yup, remembered that too numpty.....!!!  I'm sure he thinks I've forgotten what I've been through in the last 6 weeks!!  Suppose it must be difficult when they can only ask how we are when we KNOW how we're feeling (or do we?!)

My first cycle ended horribly with no fertilised eggs and on the same day we were told my cousin called me to tell she was pregnant, I had to take a big gulp and pretend to be over the moon, I was heartbroken.  But then a lady I work with married in 2007 and has been trying ever since, I've been pregnant, had maternity leave come back and I'm trying again and she hasn't had any luck yet so I am sitting in the middle of that situation and I find it really difficult.

We've not told anyone about the IVF this time round.  Everyone in my family knew about it the last two times, only my manager knows this time because of time off.  It keeps the pressure off though and I don't have to answer any questions and also, if it is a BFN, I don't have to put up with sympathy, which I dont do well either!!  

Best of luck with your testing too and to everyone else.  I have decided to test Saturday morning.....DP is still unsure...although as I have decided I may just do it secretly anyway!!  Or is that mean?!!! LOL!!!

sarahx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Been to hospital this morning (CARE in Manchester) and had my 2nd egg scan at day10 FSH - I have 1 x15, 1x13, 1x11, 1x9, 2x8 growing.  I know it could be worse for me but they car growing slowing, going back for 3rd scan on Thursday to see how much they have grown again, may end up extending my FSH beyond 12 days to help them grown more.


Does anybody know of anybody else that has been in a similar position as myself as need to keep myself positive  

Wanting this journey to be a happy one for me and dh      

sarah2412 - I am eating Brazil nuts also even though I hate nuts, but what benefits do you get from orange juice, I am also taking pregnecare and so is DH(obviously male tablet)    

JulieJuly - Thornton choc would win hands down every time over brazil nuts. GOOD LUCK    

Love Debs
x


----------



## sarah2412

Debs...I may be able to help.  I am only 30 and initially went for treatment as DP had a vasectomy during his first marriage.  This is my third cycle, my FSH reading was only 9 so it wasn't too bad and they thought I would respond well.  My first treatment ended up with me being increased to 300IUI for 12 days which resulted in no fertilised eggs (I only got 5 anyway), my second in 2008 was 300IUI and resulted in 6 eggs collected but only 2 usable which we got our beloved son from and my third and most definately final was in july this year.  I initially started on 300IUI as before but really didn't respond well at all.  In the end I was on 450IUI and had been for 15 days.  My follicles grew very slowly and it looked like I only had 3 worth collecting but they managed to get 6 eggs in total in the end.  2 were viable and we had two lovely embryo's from them replaced on 26th July.  Remember:  Quality not Quantity!  They must think it's worth a shot or they wouldn't take it any further....stay positive xxx


----------



## sarah2412

p.s. - Orange juice!  Vitamin C helps the body use the iron from the vitamin tablets.....I've been a bit low on iron counts previously so I'm trying my hardest with everything at the moment, I'm not usually very good with my diet (hence the bounty for breakfast - but it does have coconut in it, that sounds healthy!)


----------



## bumblebee22

Hi ladies lots of      to all those testing today and hi to all new ladies lots of     can i just say after needing curry fried rice and chips 3 days on the bounce i spoke to hubby to test early, we were unsure at first as otd isnt till thurs 5th but i did a test yesterday afternoon and got 2 very good lines clear as day so i think im safe to say its  for me im over the moon its been a long journey and i know its early stages and we been here before so just need to keep     my frosties are here for the long hall so lots of  to all and the very best of luck ladies BB22


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Thanks for the info Sarah2412 certinaly picked my spirits up (wish I could have a glass of wine right now!!!)      Fingers crossed for your OTD       

MANY MANY CONGRATS bumblebee22 SO SO happy for you and dh fingers crossed you get through those early stages


----------



## sarah2412

BB22 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is excellent news....now I have a dilemna....I had 3 day ET on 26th July....if I tested now would I get an accurate result?!!!  Ohhh, you're all gonna say it's too early : )

This is officially driving me crazy!  Fantastic news for you and hubby!!!!!!  Good luck for the road ahead xxxx


----------



## sarah2412

Debs, I would love a nice cold glass of wine right now too!  I had to go through my brothers wedding on Saturday with lots of free alcohol and offers of drinks flowing all day and night and somehow managed to dodge every one of them, without suspicion and I am not exactly known for turning down a drink! LOL!  x


----------



## Victoriag

mmmhhmmmmm wine.......


----------



## Henny

silversealilies said:


> Hi everyone - I did the same as Butterfly and tested early, I just couldn't take it anymore! I tested with a regular HPT and also with a Clearblue digital - regular test had a faint line, but definitely there, and digital says PREGNANT!
> 
> I had two 5-day blasts transferred, I'm 8dpt now - a bit apprehensive about being excited cause it's pretty early days - is it too early to be excited God, the emotional roller coaster of all of this is too much to bear!


Silversealilies - What does PGD mean? Good luck sounds very positive for you


----------



## Deb69Marshy

A little advise when you had your eggs transferred how many cells do they normally have as wanting to have them put back in when blastocysts but if not how many cells after 2 days?  
Debs 
x


----------



## silversealilies

BB22 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for these early stages.

JulieJuly - PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis - it's to test for chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos. My hubby has a chromosomal issue that causes all sorts of problems, we needed ICSI with PGD. Needless to say I'm over the moon - this was our one chance - no frozen embies, and we had to go private and it cost the world, so we couldn't do it again. Hopefully my BFP stays!!


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Congrats again silversealilies   over the moon for you 
xx


----------



## Milo73

Silversealilies & BB2 - congratulations on your BFP's  

Pinktulip - fingers crossed for tomorrow   

Debs - I believe they look for 4 cells at day 2 & 8 cells at day 3, but of course depending when they take them out the incubator to look at them could be 2,3,5,6 or 7!  At 8am on the morning of my day 3 transfer, both of mine were 6 cell.  By the time they got them ready for ET, one of them had progressed to 8.

Now, did someone mention wine.....?

Milo x


----------



## bumblebee22

Thank you ladies for your kind thoughts ad words DH and myself are so so happy....silversealilies im so pleased you got your    too we we were also private and had many attempts so i know exactly were you are coming from we had said that once we have used all our frosties we were stopping as its not only emotionaly draing but when you are private it is finacial too, but i know that my ED became pregnat too so pleased all round so it has been alot of pennies well spent we have one snow baby left but looks like it will be staying cold for a little while longer, pinktulip good luck for tomorrow and anyone else    testing     
 BB22


----------



## Butterfly82

Congrats BB22 and Silver on your BFP! So pleased for you both! xx

I took a test which was positive two days ago with a faint line and today i tested but not with first morning urine and test was negative (took it around 11am). OTD is 07/08/10. Do you guys think there could still be a chance. Two days ago was defo a faint positive. 

Tomorrow moring i am testing with a clear blue digital test. I have bought a twin pack. one for tommorrow and one for the 7th which is the correct day to test!

I dont know what to think now. Any thought?? xx


----------



## Milo73

Butterfly - step away from the pee sticks!! It all depends when your EC/ET was. If you had a trigger shot it could have still been in your system. There is more info here in the faq's

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

You really should wait until your OTD, 4 days early wont defi be an accurate result.

   

Milo x


----------



## Butterfly82

Milo i think i may take your advice lol! 

My ET was on Wednesday 21st..so 2 weeks tomorrow. MY OTD is this saturday 17dpt!

xx - I have got 10 cheap ebay strips to go through though so may jus have to pee on them randomly LOL!


----------



## Faith2011

Congratulations to all the  ladies and their partners today. Good luck to those testing in the morning  .

*Butterfly *I'm also testing on Saturday. We're nearly there. The wait feels like forever. Going to try and wait until Saturday to test so at least I won't have to go to work if its not good news.

Was really positive before but today really worrying that it hasn't worked. Only one of my eggs was mature - they have no idea why - so only one embryo replaced. Fortunately it was a perfect embie so I have my fingers crossed. It looks as though most of you ladies have had two or more replaced so really beginning to panic 

*Deb *I had a day two transfer with 4 cells. The embryo will then continue to multiply until day five (Blastocyst) when the individuals cells are no longer visible. - Good luck with your stimming.
x


----------



## sharon x

Hiya everyone

Congrats on the BFP's-fabby news, long may it continue

Keep smilin Debs, hold on in there!!

Ive just started slight brown spotting, af cramps- god please let it be pregnancy ymptoms, dont know how im going to get through tomorrow!!!

Any advice, not due to test till saturday - 16dp2dt!

Thanku

sharon xxxx


----------



## Butterfly82

awww good luck for saturday miss pb. How many days after transfer are you testing? Im testing 17dpt no wonder i keep testing its been such a long wait!!!! lol Your goodwaiting till saturday! That takes some willpower. You can see i have none LOLLL.

I dunno if i feel positive about saturday but hey ho il give it a go and see!! xx Im just like you was very positive before even had faint lins in test then its all gone clear again. Invested in some hi tech digita clear blue ons though LOL... Hoping they do the job!!!


Dont panic and very best of luck for saturday!!!! xxxx


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi everyone and congratulations on the bfp's to the lucky ladies who got them this time   My otd is Friday 6th but that's a whole 3 days away and I'm climbing the walls   I almost broke out the pee sticks this morning but made myself wait. I've been having af symptoms and am googling like crazy and trying to predict the future and feeling very emotional   Anyone else trying to hold out til otd in the next few days? 
      to everyone


----------



## sharon x

Anyone else feels like this is chinese torture!!!! Feel like ma head is gunna explode, nothing prepares you for this feelin! This is our last go, due to funding! I darent even do a pee test im sooo scared!!!

Helppppppp         

A few of us testin saturday, hold on girls.......    

sharon xx


----------



## silversealilies

The 2ww is HELL! Just FYI, I tested early using those cheap eBay pee stix - saw a faint line in the afternoon, then tested again in the morning and was neg. Since Sunday I've done lots of tests (got a bit obsessed) and some were +, some -.

It's 2 days later now and they're all positive, so it may just be too early if you've had a pos then a neg - I know I did. The HCG level in pee must be pretty inconsistent when it's really early days - guess that's why everyone says to wait!!

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for the kind words and support - I'm glad I found this forum, especially during the 2ww!


----------



## Faith2011

Hey Butterfly 17dpt does seem long.  My client say to test 16 days post egg collection.  My EC was 23/7 and ET was 25/7...funny how the clinics vary.  At least you'll know for sure your result is accurate!


----------



## Butterfly82

Hiya miss PB! x 

Well basically ive had a frozen cycle so no egg collction this time round. Also no trigger shot so that cant be present due to trigger shot at all.....hmmmmmm...might waste a test tomora. Just really NEED to know! lol


----------



## Faith2011

ok Butterfly - that makes sense. Good luck &   for your test tomorrow.


----------



## Jelly Baby

Yes this thread's really helpful at the moment! Hope everyone gets good news and      to everyone .* Sharon x* good luck for Saturday, I'll be thinking of you  xx


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Girls. Couple of hours to finish my torture. Tomorrow morning
I will let all know the result . Last suppository thanks God.
Good night


----------



## Butterfly82

Good luck pink tulip!!!!!! Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Good luck Pinktulip . x


----------



## sharon x

GOOD lUCK pINKTULIP XXX

   
SHARON XXXX


----------



## sarah2412

Good Luck PinkTulip....thinking of you x

I was naughty and had a weak moment on the way home from work and persuaded DP that an early test was the right thing to do.  I know I am only 8 days PT so I shouldn't be surprised that it was a BFN, but it's hugely affected my mood.  I feel really low.
I even got out my old tests from 2008 when we had our son via ICSI and 3 of the 4 tests were negative so I'm using that as a bit of a confidence boost but it's still really tough going.  Torture?  Seriously, they should consider the 2WW as a weapon of mass destruction!!
Well, putting on a brave face as they say......still got to go until Monday, it may as well be a year !!!!
Best of luck to everyone else going through this, this forum really, really does help.

Sarahxx


----------



## Georginaa

PinkTulip - Good Luck testing today     

BB22 & Silver - Well Done on your      spin spin

Sarah - Not easy not testing is it!!! Good Luck     

Butterfly - Stay positive!! It is strange how different Clinics give you different dates     

Miss PB/Sharon - Saturday will soon be here!! Good Luck to you both        

JAJ1 - Googling will make you worse but I know how hard it is to avoid it      

I'm ok, just wanting the days to go faster    yesterday I kept going dizzy and my stomach was really fluttery like butterfies, my test day is Tuesday but I may give in and test on Sunday


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Girls.
So dissapointed I woke up around 6am , opened the packet that I was given by HH and realized it was missing the cap. Tha nurse gave just the pee stick without the cap that would tell me the result...I quickly peed in a plastic pot and we went to Tesco to buy Clearblue digital pregnancy test. We did the test in the car as we were so anxious about it. The  came up.
Well just confirmed what I knew. 
We are very upset. I didnt cry my husband did. I think I still in choque, and feel very angry. 
My   it is over now.
Not sure about the next step.
I will write a letter to my PCT and MP to try to get another funding Cycle as my PCT just give us one cycle which is so unfair as they know the first IVF is most likely to not work. We pay so much taxes and when we need help from them that how they treat you.

Keep in touch.
xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Pink tulip - Im so so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## Henny

Pink Tulip That is so very sad for you guys, Life can be so very cruel


----------



## PinkTulip

Dear Ruthee.
I had BFN this morning.
I need help to write the letter to my PCT and MP.
Would you be able to help me with some guidance?
I really appreciate that.
Hope to hear from you soon
Thanks


----------



## Georginaa

PinkTulip - I am really so Sorry        Good LUck with your letter to the PCT.


----------



## Butterfly82

Pink tulip im so sorry!!

I tested this mornint at 5.30 with clearbue digital and gt BFN!!

Test date is 7th which is saturday but now il just leave it ti sunday as so cant be bothered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rang hoso to ask of result could change and nurse said it could as hormoes are up n downand otd wasnt today so too early!!

Dont think its gona work to be honest!!xx


----------



## sarah2412

PinkTulip - so so so so sorry xxxxx  Be kind to yourselves xxxxx  

Butterfly82 - your results have been + and - ? In my post I referred to my previous cycle when I tested early, although it was only two days early it was BFN - but my son is 18 months old now.  I remember it vivdly as my OTD was two days after fathers day and I tested secretly from DP hoping it would be a BFP so I could put the test in his fathers day card so I know it was only two days.  My test didn't show a positive result until the day before OTD and even then it was a very faint line.  Don't give up yet.  Easier said than done I know but it's not just words when people say testing early creates anxiety, I'm in a right state today and I'm struggling to listen to my own advice.

Much love to all ladies and big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly82

awwww sarah thank you so much. I know hoyou feeling!! I feel the same but as you say it could all change!

Your only 8dpt so dont even let the BFN get you down....from previous exp your test didnt show positive until day before OTD so you sould know! xx To be honest last time i only tested day before OTD, well night before n thats when i got BFP! Still bit upset today though.... :-( Just cant help it xx


----------



## Milo73

Pink Tulip -       Good luck with the letter, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Faith2011

Big hugs PinkTulip...really sorry.


----------



## ClaireD1975

To all you brave 2WW ladies,

Our OTD was tomorrow, but due to the heavy bleeding since Saturday, the clinic told us to test today. I already knew the answer as you know your body, but I did what they said and we got a BFN. 
The crazy part is with all the pain I’ve been in over the last 4 days with the meds trying to stop the bleeding unsuccessfully, it’s felt like there has been a war in my uterus and with all the emotion that we are already all going through it had become too much to bear. So to see that BFN at 4am I actually felt a sense of relief that my body can rest and that I can grieve and begin to get come to terms with it all.

Pink Tulip, you are in my thoughts and I am feeling just the same as you are today and am sending you love x x 
I will also pass on some advice that my Dad gave me before we started this journey, it may not help today as you’re too raw and it’s all  too much, but maybe in a few days you’ll read this and it may help just a little. He said, focus on what you have in your life right now that’s good, be it your family, circle of friends, social life and the love that you too have as a couple, and how lucky you are. As with all the pain and the emotional rollercoaster  you’ve been on, focus on what you had that was good before this begun, because you still have that.  
No matter what else happens, it’s all mapped out and you’re little person will come. 

Butterfly – Hang in there just a few more days!! Sending positive thoughts

To all you other ladies out there I wish you all the luck in the world and that you all get your BFP’s

Claire


----------



## K2010

Hey ladies,

Pinktulip - So sorry for your BFN! I strongly agree with you in fighting for further funding! I think it is disgusting that its a post code lottery, I am one of the lucky ones and I get 3 full funded cycles, dont get me wrong I am very grateful but I think it sends mixed messages and it should be the same regardless of area. Other far less important tx are available on the nhs and the country always goes on about mental health, its a shame they dont understand the mentally damaging effects that infertility actually causes. I feel your pain and I hope you manage to follow in Ruthee's footsteps and get your area better funded and get your future BFP!  

 to all the other   I hope its not being too torturous for you!

Afm - 4dp2dt and otd isnt until 16th August.  I believe as of yesterday my little bean will be at the blastocyst stage so will hopefully implant any time in the next few days    I am a little concerned that yesterday was an extremely stressfull day due to a personal matter. I felt shaken and I could feel my heart beat thudding through my chest and im convinced that level of stress has damaged my chances of success.  I pray that it hasnt and vow to stay as calm and relaxed as possible. I did have a lightheaded feeling yesterday but unsure if that was the stress or possible implantation. 

I have a question for you ladies... I have been feeling very tender and bloated since e/c and wonder if that should of setteled down by now or if it is symptoms? Also have tender (.)(.) that just seems to be increasing, is this a sign? 
Sarah I totally agree with your remark about them using the 2WW as a weapon of mass destruction!

K2010 xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Butterfly - Really hope your result cahnges Hun     

Claire - Sorry you never got +ve result, Ahh thats lovely what your Dad said to you and very true!    

K2010 - Embies are strong little fighters and I don't think yesterday wouldo of caused any harm, but tender (.)(.) are a good sign!!


----------



## xtracutie

Hi All,

I had 4 eggs collected 2 fertilised grade 2 and 3, am now on 2ww and am due to test on the 13th August doing IVF, i have had lots of cramping and headaches since ET, but am staying positive.  

Petra


----------



## K2010

Georginaa - Thank you for your words, really needed to hear that   x

Petra - Welcome to the   and think your symptoms are reasons to stay   x


----------



## Georginaa

xtracutie - I agree with k2010


----------



## Milo73

Hi Ladies,

Claire -     Your dad is so right & there is something there for all of us to think about.  It is so easy to lose sight of all the wonderful things that are in our life when we are on this rollercoaster.  I hope you find the strength to try again soon.

Butterfly - I thought we had agreed you would step away from the pee sticks??  I am sending lots of     vibes that the result will change in the next few days.  Please try & refrain until your OTD!

xtracutie - Welcome! When was your ET?  I am now 4 days past & the cramping is just staring to ease off.  It is all to be expected after the procedures & drugs & activity in your ovaries.   

K2010 - Sorry to hear you had a rotten day yesterday.    Hopefully it got better today.  Don't you worry about those embies, they are strong. Sending lots of sticky vibes   

Sarah - LOL at the WMD suggestion   (And step away from the sticks!)

  Hugs to everyone else, whatever stage you are at.

Milo xx


----------



## jooley

Hi girls, I will log back on and catch up on the posts but for now...


I have had my 1st IUI following chlomid. was basted today and OTD is the 18th August.


I am sure that I will be popping on and off here regularly over next few weeks xxx


----------



## xtracutie

Hi All,

Thanks for the encouragement it helps a lot as i am new to all of this.  

Milo- my ET was on the 28th August so am on day 7 now iv also been waking up peeing a lot in the night and even more so during the day but i dont want to read to much into things as i know its to early, my boobs have doubled in size and are so sore which i know is due to pessaries fingers crossed for everyone out there xx

Petra


----------



## bumblebee22

Pink tulip      i am sooooo sorry hope you are ok sending lots of love as i know how that feels xx   
Claire same goes for you too my thoughts are with you      your Dad is so so right xx    he made me shed a tear with that statement beautifull but so true!
        BB22


----------



## Henny

Hi Girls 

How are you all bearing up? Done one week today..just another of the same hell to go.  

Think I seriously lost the plot today tho, I ordered a personalised wedding keepsake box on ebay a couple of months ago but when it arrived it was all bashed & broke in parts, I was able to return it to the kind lady I bought it from & she said she would make another one & package it well next time.

Well today the postie arrived handed me a large box, opened it up to a "Phillips Hand Blender" cardboard box, was totally confused? On the packaging the sender was the ebays lady name and address so I emailed her to tell her that she had sent me a Hand blender when I am waiting for a wedding box.  Was so disappointed that she had sent me the wrong thing & that I'd have to send it back to her, it set me off crying & I couldn't stop, I   &  &  

DH popped home for lunch he opened the "Hand Blender" box & packaging, inside was the "wedding box"!! What an   didn't even look inside the box to check, Couldn't stop   then, emotions are all over the place at the mo...  Talk about Prima Donna!! 

Sending you all a   on this rollercoaster of a journey.


----------



## K2010

Petra - I too keep getting up in the night to pee, last night especially. I dont know if that is why today im feeling a little weird   It is so hard not to read too much into it all


----------



## xtracutie

Hi K2010,

Tell me about after going for a wee for about the 25th time today iv just bust into tears for no reason feel so hormonal as if my af is coming really dont know what to think any more, hoping it just all these hormones inside me xx


----------



## K2010

Petra -        I believe af type pains can also be a symptom of implantation! Its not over till its over hun! How many days past e/c and e/t are you? x


----------



## K2010

think I might have missed read your post! hormones are a   and thats what makes this 2ww even harder as you cant read too much into any signs or symptoms as it could be to do with the whole ivf tx! Just try and stay calm and distract distract distract xxxxx


----------



## xtracutie

K2010

Im 10dpec and 8dpet due to test on 13th but ment to be going on holiday on 12th so been told to test morning of 12th instead, iv been told pain are prob due to pessaries but i cant help thinking otherwise x


----------



## xtracutie

K2010,

And i just wanted to say thank you for your kind words of encouragement, hope your felling ok xx


----------



## K2010

Petra - Unfortunately we cant have the answers any sooner and even to test days sooner isnt going to give an accurate answer. The best thing you can do is to try and take your mind of it as stressing wont help, I know thats easier said than done and I struggle to take my own advice but after a very stressfull day yesterday, i refuse to let myself get too stressed out from now on. People that get bfp dont always get symptoms, have a little look through the tx diary's for some inspirational stories. As i said before its not over until its over hun      

Definitley think its a good idea to test on the 12th instead of friday 13th! plus Whatever the verdict you will have your holiday to refresh your mind  

Sending you los of                                                                and lots of                                       too xxxx

K2010 xxx

PS: Where are you going on holiday?? x


----------



## Butterfly82

Good luck to all those who have just joined xx

Milo we did agree but i messed up! lol Sowie!! x  xtracutie and k2010 i too keep waking in the night to pee! Its drivin me mad!  

Ok heres a question for you ladies il try explain as best i can!  

Basically im 14dpt today. test day is 17dpt. Today i have noticed when i press on either side of...ok here goes...

Top of thigh, sides of pubic bone closest to inner thigh its realy hurting!

Feels bruised. Anyone else and if so did AF arrive or are you waiting to test!

Please repy its bugging me! xxxxx


----------



## K2010

Butterfly - Firstly I dont think its advisable to put too much pressure around that area as if succesful it could cause distress. IM afraid this is my first ivf attempt to cant answer from experience   x


----------



## xtracutie

K2010


Thanks ye im trying to keep occupied got so much to do, washing a packing ect...., only driving to Holland going camping for a few days but will be nice to get away what ever the outcome xxx


----------



## K2010

Thats a better PMA!!   Sounds like a nice little road trip and brilliantly timed


----------



## K2010

sorry bad spelling and forgot the xxx


----------



## Butterfly82

k2010 im not puttin pressure just even touching it hurting alot so just wanting to know if anyone else is experiencing or has experienced the same?? I know what u mean though xx Thank youuuuuuuuuu xx


----------



## xtracutie

K2010, very well timed i think,

Butterfly82, the peeing is driving me mad to, guess we just have to get used to it, it will only get worse if we get bfp here's hoping xx


----------



## Ruthee

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been absent for a day or 2. I went back to work on Tuesday and things are a bit manic.

PinkTulip- so sorry about your BFN     I will PM you now with advice.

I too have had a BFN this time. I feel very sad but I know that I have a 1 in 4 chance of success.

Good luck to the rest of you.

Love,
Ruthee
xxx


----------



## Milo73

So sorry Ruthee     Take care of each other x


----------



## Teecee

Hi ladies i have been following the thread quietly praying for BFP for all the lovely ladies on 2ww.i am due to test on tuesday 10th but have no symptomz at all. Yesterday my DH phoned me to let me know thst his brother girlfriend is preg. I cldnt help but cry.this is so difficult how are u guys coping.i am so very worried as i have no symptoms 9dpiui with injectables.                                                                          Am praying for all of u guys


----------



## minxidooda

hi guys, 

i have been readin ur post for a while, there are so many of u i'm sorry i cant personalise everything, but i am truely sorry ruthee and pinktulip.  pink tulip i totally get ur situation, i'm from enfield and we only get one cycle too, its so frustrating. good luck with the letter, x.

it was my otd today and i resisted the urge to home test, i'm surprised myself as i was so sure that i would do it, but the closer it came the more i hung onto getting a true result from the hospital, and i can confirm that i did get a BFP, which i am so pleased about.

i hope the rest of u get the results u all deserve, and wishing u lots of luck for ur on goin journeys, x.


----------



## Ruthee

Just a quickie- thanks for the commiserations. I will try again in a couple of months.

PinkTulip- I have sent you a VERY LONG PM!!! Please let me know whether you get it all. It should end with me wishing you luck. Please let me know how you get on.

Best of luck to the rest of you. Hope you all get   

Lots of love,
Ruthee
xxx


----------



## ChocBandit

Hi everyone I'm just butting in - I'm on day 8 after a 5 day transfer.

minxidooda - congratulations on your bfp!!! 
tc - coping is very hard and you are perfectly justified in feeling this way! I'm a basket case half the time!
xtra and butterfly - hope the peeing is a good sign - fingers crossed for you both!
pinktulip and ruthee - so sorry for the bfns. xx

AFM - nothing much in the way of symptoms - I'm aware of my uterus being heavy when I stand up after lying down. No boob changes, no nausea, not 'feeling' it. On my last tx I had spotting on 8dp3dt but I have made it to 8dp*5*dt without spotting so I consider myself lucky to be 2 days further along. 
Good luck to all on the tww


----------



## Henny

Just a quickie is anyone else still really bloated?  I had my ET nearly 5 days ago & still really bloated. I'm a slim person normally but cant do any jeans up, I know i'm eating like a horse at the moment but it really shows.

Is this normal?  

Good Luck to you all tww


----------



## xtracutie

Hi Julie,

I had my ET 8 days ago and am still bloated and living in leggings, and none of my bras fit as boobs have doubled in size, so know excatly how you feel, hope all goes well xx


----------



## katie lou

Hello, I'm new to this forum thing so bear with me. I had my et saturday just gone. Anyone having cramping and spotting? Katie Lou


----------



## Henny

I think it must be the cyclogest?? My boobs are sore & heavy but haven't got sore nips.  It must be because we've still got so much hormones running around our bodies.  

Wouldn't be great if we could sleep for the whole two weeks!


----------



## xtracutie

Tell me about it my nips are a bit sore as well, definitely think its the hormones, my emotions have been all over the place since ET. xxx


----------



## Milo73

Hi Katie Lou, I had ET on Saturday as well, I have had cramping since then.  I haven't had any spotting but my consultant had said that I may have some as there was some erosion on my cervix, likely caused by the drugs.  I don't think it is uncommon to have spotting & cramping because of the EC so don't worry.    

Minxidooda - Congratulations on your BFP   

TeeCee - Don't read too much into it, if you read through the many threads on this forum, symptoms & no symptoms seem to be just as common.     You're right, this is such an emotional rollercoaster.  I cried too when I found out my pal was pregnant recently. Delighted for her, but cried nonetheless  

Hi Chocbandit - Welcome   

   to the rest of you lovely ladies 

AFM - Cramping has definitely eased off today, am 4dp3dt.  Feel remarkably upbeat & positive but not sure how long that will last!!  I don't have sore boobs but have had sore nipples, but not nearly as bad as during stimming.  

Milo x


----------



## Faith2011

Hi ladies.  
Wow so many posts.
Sorry again Ruthee and PinkTulip    Treat yourselves to something nice. 
Congrats Minxi.
Welcome new joiners. x
On the boobs issue I have no idea what it's about. My EC was 23/7 and ET was 25/7.  Boobs were big and sore for a few days post ET.  Then soreness went but they stayed big now they seem to be deflating  .  I hope its just the stimm and HCG drugs coming out of my system. 
This 2ww really is like torture.
Love and   to all.


----------



## Milo73

Hi ladies, found these side effects on the Crinone website, for those of us using the progesterone suppository:

SIDE EFFECTS REPORTED AT A FREQUENCY OF 5% OR GREATER
• abdominal pain; perineal pain (the perineum is the area between the
vagina and the rectum)
• headache
• constipation; diarrhea; nausea
• joint pain
• depression; decreased libido; nervousness; sleepiness*
• breast enlargement
• excessive urination at night

SIDE EFFECTS REPORTED AT A FREQUENCY RANGING FROM 1% TO 5%
• allergy; bloating; cramps; fatigue; pain
• dizziness*
• vomiting
• mood swings
• breast pain
• difficult or painful intercourse; genital itching; genital yeast infection;
vaginal discharge
• urinary tract infection

http://www.crinoneusa.com/patients/faqs.html - the patient information link at the top takes you to the info sheet.

Milo x
/links


----------



## Henny

Hi Milo

Thanks for posting that info. I think all of us have one or more of these symptons helps to know that we're not going mad!!

Lets     its all a good sign.  Good Luck x


----------



## sarah2412

Hi all

I'm now 10dp3dt........I've had all of the side effects listed above to some degree, but my boobs don't feel as sore as they did.  Bloating still there, although some days have been really bad the last two have been abit easier.  Mood swings have been the worst for me, I think my colleagues think I've lost the plot - I ranted twice yesterday and a new girl described me as an "exploder"....not good really : (      I went home and had a ding dong with DP too, but that made things worse because all I got was "it's the hormones".....NO HE HAD ANNOYED ME !!! LOL!!!!!  Pheewwwww

Got a lot on my mind today too.  I did a pee stick on Tuesday night and got a BFN, which wasn't a surprise.  As it's a pack of 3 I did another one this morning and plan to do one again on Saturday before our OTD at clinic on Monday.  It quickly came up as a BFN which I expected but when I went back to throw it away about 10 minutes later I could see a definate faint second line....this happened with our last cycle in 2008 and two days later we had a much stronger BFP......am I being too hopeful or is this one of those "evapouration" lines I've heard of?  Ohhhhh I'm gonna have a breakdown!!!

Love to all, a very emotionally unstable,

Sarahxx


----------



## K2010

Morning ladies, 

Ruthee - So sorry for yesterdays result   Good luck for your next go in a couple of months time. Just take time to relax and recover from this rollercoaster ride xx

Milo - Big big thabnk you for posting about Crinone! Think we all needed to be reminded of the side effects, certainly explains my night time visits to the toilet xxx  

                                                           and                                           
To all xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Morning Girls,

I can't believe how fast this thread moves!!!   

I have just seen the symptom list and I feel a bit better as my boobs feel more fuller but no pain at all, and I have back ache/cramp all the time but think that might be more to do with all the resting   

Will attempt some personals!!   

Georgina x


----------



## Henny

Oh Sarah Poor you!  Your really putting yourself through the mill - you haven't got that long hang on in there if you can WITHOUT the dreaded sticks!!

Hubby reminded me that he is going through this aswell & there's nothing else that he can think about whilst trying to work & you do forget about them its such an emotional rollercoaster    

You sound like your a tough cookie having a "wobble" day, mine was yesterday   

Sending you a big  

Georgina - I've had the lower back ache since day 1 with different levels of "ache" - Chocolate helps!!


----------



## K2010

Right ladies, I decided to do a hpt but not for a accurate reading to detect pg  as its far to early but i wanted to see if the hcg trigger shot was still in my system and if it came up negative then I would know that it wasnt. Sure enough it came up negative so at least if i test a few days early (clinic said to do it on 16th but website I looked at suggested 13th) and it      it comes up positive then I know I can take it as accurate! I might sound mad but it strangely makes sense to me lol!!!!  XXX


----------



## Victoriag

Sarah, I know how you feel, I took some time off work and when I returned I went back on shorter days. 

Are you able to take any time off  It may do you some good  I was signed off by the docs as I was getting very stressed and couldn't function at work (Im a senior manager for financial company) and needed to be on top form!

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## sarah2412

thanks for the support ladies.....I'm a probation officer so it's a very stressful job anyway and my line manager is not very good at dealing with difficult situations, one occurred yesterday and she wasn't particularly supportive......I went home in a vile mood and went to bed at 8pm....DP came up too and we watched some TV but my wonderful toddler was not going to accept going to bed and threw an almighty tantrum for nearly two hours!!!!  It all came to a head and I exploded I think!!!!!

Feeling a little better today - and slightly more hopeful too.  Also, I've only got to go until next Wednesday as we are off on our jollies to the canaries.....we figured it would be a celebratory holiday or a holiday beginning the future with what we already have as this is most definitely our last cycle for a number of reasons.........

Sarahx


----------



## Milo73

Morning, Morning!

K2010 - I think your logic is sound.  Now are you planning on testing the 13th or holiding out until the 16th?  I am thinking I will defi test earlier so its at weekend & not Monday so either 14th or 15th, probably try hold out to 15th.  

Sarah - stop driving yourself mad & step away from the sticks!  I am so with you on the hormones getting blamed for everything.  Eh.  No...you (they!) are still annoying!  Glad you feeling better today  

AFM - Am still upbeat & positive, long may it continue.  Dunno if good thing or bad thing but I work from home so can avoid face to face stressful situations & if I get stressed on a call I can hit that mute button & swear loudly   The downside is I can swivel around on my rather comfy executive leather chair (that I blew all my homeworking furniture allowance on) away from work pc to personal pc & Google symptoms without fear of my colleagues seeing what I am looking at  

  to all.

Have a good day!

Milo x


----------



## Lady Hope

Hi 2WW ladies,  I have only typed one post to join you and have not been back I'm afraid as AF arrived the day after my post and I was too numb to 'talk'.  
OTD is 6th august but the 2WW thread can now be updated as a BFN.  Congratulations to all the lovely
ladies with the BFP's and baby dust to all of you waiting to test.  
I'm taking some time off to get into tip top shape and considering a consultation at the Zita West clinic 
for a tailored approach to herbal supplements.  I believe a consultation is about £75.  There's so many things you can take that my heads spinning with what's on offer.  Good Luck eveyone.xxxxxxxx


----------



## K2010

Ahh Lady hope - Sorry to hear af turned up so soon       Good luck for your next try and in the meantime try not to give yourself to much of a hard time.      

Milo - Glad I dont sound too mad lol! I will prob test on either the sat or sun, definitley do not want to test on friday the 13th but not sure how much of that weekend i will be able to hold out for  Ive read online that a HCG level of approx 25iui should be detectable around 10 days after ovulation. I think that is too early as if its bad news I wont want it to burst my bubble!  

Im going a little nuts today!!!!
K2010 xxx


----------



## xtracutie

Afternoon All,

Lady hope sorry to hear that hope all goes well next time xx  .

Im not having a good day today keep crying for no reason what so ever i think im going mad, cramps not so bad today but they seem to get worse in the evening, but i have woken up with the worst headache ever been laying on sofa all morning but it not shifting.

I have so much to do before we go away i really need to motivate my self, but the 12/13th seems so far away not sure i can hold out til then.

Hope everyone has a really good day xxxx


----------



## katie lou

Hi, 

This is my first icsi and my date to do a pregnancy test is Fri (13th). What do you all recommend - doing it at home or going to the hospital or doing both. I guess you have to go to the hospital anyway to speak to them whatever the result - is that right?

Katie Lou


----------



## Lady Hope

Thanks for the   K2010 and xtracutie.  I'm   for your little embies.xxxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi  

This is my first IVF ICSI at Coventry CRM, male factor problems only, Preg Test Friday 13th August.

Lots of love


----------



## xtracutie

Hi first timer,

This is my 1st ivf cycle as well also due to test on the 13th, how are you coping? hope all is well xxx


----------



## Butterfly82

Hiya ladies! Its not gona work for me...Jut testd negative and feel like AF will arrive! Wana    and  some more! Hate this process its so emotionally draining and especially when you have no supoort from anyone!!!!!!! arghhhh i wana scream!


----------



## xtracutie

Im so sorry Butterfly82 my heart goes out to you xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly82

xtracutie - My test dates on saturday but i just dont feel its worked and feel so crap like af is on its way! Oh i hate this! Ive just cried so much im so so upset!


----------



## sharon x

Hey butterfly ive ad af cramps since tues, slight brown spotting, but only in a a.m, my test date is sat!! Ive still got a little hope so u need to too!     

Sends u gaga doesn't it, im just glad i went back to work!   

Lots of PMA to everyone (darent even go for a wee, just run in and dont look n run out     )
Good luck to all PUPO
sharon xxxx


----------



## xtracutie

Oh Butterfly82,

Try not to feel like that hun see wot happens on sat it could all work out in the end dont give up hope just yet hang in there xxxx


----------



## Butterfly82

Thank you ladies....I just need to scroll back through the post and find who posted that they teste 2 days too early and it was a BFN! 2 days later t was a BFP! I doubt im that lucky but think mentally reading afew posts like like that will help me kuz i feel like im goin mad! :-(    

Good luck sharon and xtracutie! Hope and pray u both get your BFP's!!! xx


----------



## Jelly Baby

I'm sorry Butterfly and Lady Hope, big   to you both.

I am 14dpo today and otd was tomorrow but started light spotting this morning on and off all day   I'll test in the morning if AF no heavier just in case but think that's it for me this month. I'm absolutely gutted and feel so deflated and down, but I'm trying my best to focus on next month.

I thought it might be helpful to some on here if we tried to list a few of the little things us bfn's can try and focus on to take some of the sting out of a bfn... such as perhaps having a glass of wine this weekend perhaps, or a boiled egg for breakfast with a runny yolk, stop worrying about the 2ww and scrutinising every little twinge - give our brains a little rest... Anything else, anyone!


----------



## Butterfly82

awwwww jaji thats a great idea! I think im going to treat myself to a lovely spa day, jacuzzi sauna etc! Pampering for a full day! I think i really really need it! :-( Dont give up hope till tommorrow Jaji! xxx


----------



## Jelly Baby

Well, we'll see how tomorrow goes, but I know what I'm expecting. Hopefully that will make it slightly less upsetting when it comes up as bfn though...  

I've been feeling really bloated as trying not to do too much exercise so I'll be 'looking forward' to doing some proper exercise and shaking off some of my new pounds from the past few weeks. Oh and DH said it's one more month minimum to save up for a baby


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi.
Girls finding really hard to cope with BFN, I treated myself today I went to acupunture and after I had my her cut after a while.
I'm trying to be strong but out of the blue I start to cry...What a horrible feeling.
I hope things get easier...
Just poped to say hi.
Good night.


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi PinkTulip,
I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn   I think it's fine to cry when you feel like you need to as this will help you feel strong again and move on to the next step. I have no idea if things do get easier   Although we'll learn more and more what to expect in each cycle so that might help, each bfn we get will surely be as upsetting as the ones before?
Make sure you keep treating yourself until you start to feel a bit better - lots of you time is a good thing right now I reckon


----------



## Faith2011

Hey Butterfly and Sharon it's not over til it's over so try and stay positive. Sharon like you I went back to work this week. It's been a good distraction and managed to stay away from pee sticks...we're nearly there. Good luck ladies.

Hi Pink Tulip been thinking about you as I know how upset u must be. Life feels too cruel sometimes but as you can see from others stories, it may take a while but you'll get there in the end. Stay strong. x


----------



## sarah2412

Hi everyone, I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling incredibly pessimistic.  Butterfly, I was the one who tested two days early and it was BFN but then got my BFP......it really really did happen that way too.  My OFT is Monday, I tested Tuesday evening BFN and yesterday morning - a straight BFN, but when I went back to the test shortly after to throw it away I could see a faint second line.  I put it in my drawer and when I got home last night from work I went straight to it for a bit more reassurance to find nothing.  Not even if I squinted could I see anything of the second line - now I'm wondering if it's all in my mind : (    I have a horrendous headache today too and want my bed, but I'm sat at work.

I have one more test left and I won't buy anymore, I'll take that tomorrow morning and if again it says BFN I won't do nothing until Monday and it's confirmed.  This is our last shot and for financial reasons, my partners age and "moving on" we won't be trying again.  I figured it may be helpful to make a list of all the things I would miss if I was pregnant, starting first and foremost with the fact that my holiday next week is all inclusive, if I get that BFN, I can at least attempt to drink the bar dry!!!

Ladies, keep smiling, I'm a strong believer in fate......it's not over till it's over : )

Lots and lots and lots of hugs to all,

Sarahxx

ps first timer - I'm a patient at the CRM too!


----------



## Henny

Hi Ladies

It's not looking good for me i'm afraid    

Yesterday I was reading the "Questions & Answers" leaflet from the clinic it stated that if you were feeling bloated after 7-10 days of ET then that was a good sign.  This really cheered me up as I was....  BUT... this morning woke up with a "flat" tum like someone had deflated a balloon overnight & also my boobs that were heavy/sore aren't anymore. 

Went & got a digital test & the dreaded words appeared "Not Pregnant"  

Test day is Wednesday but it feels like its over


----------



## Milo73

JulieJuly you are only 6 days post transfer so there is no way you would have an accurate result yet.  This is way too early. Step away from the sticks & try not to look too far into the symptoms.  Progesterone, all the drugs you have taken, ET & EC all create symptoms that are like both pregnancy and AF symptoms.

The clinic give you an OTD for a reason.  I had ET on same day as you and my OTD is not until the 16th!!

 

Milo x


----------



## Henny

Really Milo?  I read on here that the Digital test is never wrong? 

Thanks for your encouragement & kind words  

Wonder why our test dates are different then?  Guess they all work differently  

God sends you do la lay all this! xx


----------



## xtracutie

Morning ladies,

Well today is 9dpet, was up all night peeing from 4am this morning, done a pee stick this morning BFN, is 9 days to early? My OTD isnt til the 13th but i think that is to long to wait as ET was on the 28th, so not feeling very positive right now.

I hate all this waiting its driving me crazy, trying to take my mind off of it so am going to have a bit of a clear out today but no heaving lifting.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Milo73

xtracutie - also too early I think! 

JulieJuly - they are accurate if they are used at the correct time. Pregnancy tests work by detecting the hcg hormone that is released by the implanted embryo. Until you can be sure that enough time has gone by for the embryo to implant and then release enough hcg for a test to pick up then you will not get an accurate result.

You should both read the information here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Take care & try enjoy being PUPO for the time being!

 

Milo x


----------



## Butterfly82

Well ladies im 15dpt today and tested yestrday morning but was BFN! Havent had the heart to test again today and dont even know if i will be abe to test again tommorrow on OTD as i dont want to see a BFN!!! After becoming so obsessed with testing over the past two weeks i just cant handle it now and although i have a first response and clearblue digital left just sitting there looking at me i dont even ant to go near them and would much ather wait for AF to turm up now!!

SInce 12DPT i have been feeling as if   AF wil arrive. I dread going to the toilet just in case i see its arrived. But for some reason its now 15dp and no AF! So this only means it will arrive tonight, tommorrow or shortly after as i do not believe i could have a BFN yesterday (wasnt first morning urine though - was about 6pm) and get a BFP tommorrow. No way. Thats just not gona happen. 

This process kinda deflates you. It makes you feel all weak and i personally dont think i could go through with it all again. Its too much and i dunno if i can deal with that again. Im such a happy go lucky person but the stress of this is far too much, ive never been so dow before. Just hope   AF doesnt arrive and if i doesnt in a week or so maybe its a BFP!   Hate the testing though drives me mad!!


----------



## sarah2412

Butterfly, it's too much to handle isn't it?  I always knew I would test early - I'm too impatient to wait for anything so I knew I wouldn't be any different this time round, DESPITE my previous experience of BFN's changing to BFP's.  I kept them all too, I got them out to look again and I actually had 3 BFN's and 1 BFP at the end which isn't a particularly dark line either.  I'm tempted, but too scared to test tomorrow - although I want to desperately to end the rollercoaster I know if I do it'll just bring more heartache if it is a BFN.  My OTD is 9th so only gotta go until Monday I suppose.  

xtracutie - I had my ET on 26th July and my embies were 3 days old, they gave me exactly two weeks for my test which is Monday 9th - your date seems a long wait!!  At least when you get your BFP you'll know its accurate!

Headache still there, no sign of AF which I suppose is good but I also think this isn't unusual as my cycle is usually around 30 days and given all the meds it's bound to be held off a bit if it is a BFN......come on ladies, we need some BFP's here......!!!!!!

Sarahx


----------



## Butterfly82

Sarah dont test till monday! If its a BFN then ul upset yoursef where as on monday it could be  BFP and its pointless stressing yourself. Ive been through numerous tests. Ive cried, been moody, cut myself off. Its as if im getting depressed overit and if there was a slight chance and it was a BFP tommorrow which i do highly doubt but if it was then all that would have been for nothing al because i tested too early. Dont test at all now. Keep yourself busy. What you up to this weekend? If your not working spend time with mates or partner to forget things. 

No sign of AF is a good sign. I have signs of AF which is why im even more negative! lol....

I was wondering does AF usually come first or have people got BFN first and then soon after AF arrives?? Anyone know? 

Sarah no more testing till monday. Just hold out couple more days..


----------



## sarah2412

Butterfly - LOL!!!!  I will try but can't promise a thing, even as a child I was peaking at the Christmas cupboard looking at my prezzies weeks before Christmas!!! HAHA!!

This weekend - I have so so so so much to do, to keep me busy anyway!  DP is working all weekend and I've got ALL the packing for our holiday next week, not to mention all the housework too because DP's oldest son is house sitting whilst we're away (I'm only cleaning because I know the place won't be touched for two weeks, he'll take root on the sofa watching Bravo and re-runs of Top Gear for two whole weeks!)........but no matter how busy I am I keep thinking about the dreaded pee-sticks.....

I say I don't feel any AF symptoms, but I don't really ever get any anyway, I just get a "hunch" an hour or two before and she usually arrives at the same time as the cramps so not to have symptoms is also a worry!!!!  See how I've lost the plot!!!

We are so low on BFP's on this board we've gotta be due a few any time now, maybe our time will come : )

thinking of you all going crackers with me, which oddly makes me feel more "normal"......(oh no smileys here, as at work and they've disabled the programme needed to activate them or I would put a few crazies!)

Sarahxx


----------



## Butterfly82

Lol sarah well there u go then you have things to keep you busy!! Thats brill. Im just twiddling my thumbs! haha. Its strange how im not even thinking about testing think im too scared now. You are right thugh. This boards gone abit quiet on BFPs we do need some on here to bring that positivity back!!!!    

Ive just wasted so much on tests i wish i hadnt bothered lol! I do wish though i had not tested at all but then i had tested today and tommorrow. Now that does NOT mean im going to go and test now lol! Just shoulda dont it the other way round lol

Im defo going crackers with you! lol!! xx Oh hoping mondays your day rally am! I have a feeling AF is arriving in next couple of hours.....oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Will update shortly. Be ready for the moan if it does arrive as i just wont stop LOLLLLLLLLLLL!! 

I have 7 strip tests left over which i bought from ebay! Now whether positive or egative these strips barely read accuratley and almost always show negatve there that crap i dont even know why i bought them lol. Im thinking to do all 7 at once in a bit kuz were going out for a meal later. Maybe i could do them get depressed, cheer myself up when i go for a meal and then come home and sleep and start the process again tomorrow! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm But not prepared myself for BFN tonight and then tomora. Actually i thought i wasnt even gona test tommorrow! OMG i dont even know what im doing anymore its all gobbledigook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (breathe)


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Xtracutie    

i am ok I think!!  I have managed not to do a home preg test, even though I have one....LOL....and feel more negative than positive about it all, which isn't like me at all....I think I will test on 12th and still go into Cov CRM on 13th too    

I have had lower tummy cramps since ET on and off, sometimes I can't sleep and then I feel nothing at all (which is great) - i decided to take this week of work as very teary the couple of days post ET and really felt depressed....yuk!  Thankfully that seemed to be a one-off and I am really trying to stay poz and this website is fab.

How have you found it all?

Luv n hugs xx


----------



## sarah2412

hahahahaha Butterfly - you sound even more crackers than me!!!!!  The last paragraph sounds desperate!  Suppose if we don't laugh about it, we cry!!  DP just brought my lunch to me at work (we only work a mile or so away from each other)....the whole half an hour was spent going through reasons why I think I am and why I think I'm not......LOL!  Only a couple more days to hold out, although I'm sure I'll test over the weekend : )  I'll make sure I post either way to keep you all updated.

At least you've got tonight to look forward to as well and your OTD is a Saturday so you can be kind to yourself tomorrow whatever the outcome.  I'm at work all day Monday and my appointment at the clinic is 4pm.....I'll be a snappy bag of nerves by then!!

Better get on with my work....although I need a sleep, lunch from DP was a meat feast baguette, packet of crisps and cream eclair....typical man goes for the stodge option! (Not that I'm complaining!  Comfort food!)

Sarahxx


----------



## Butterfly82

xtracutie - Good luck for your test date and well done for not testing yet xx

sarah just been readong through your earlier posts and came across this..........

"I had my second ec on Monday 2nd June, have to say that both times I believed I was going to die through fear ( ) and both times, felt nothing, new nothing and felt a complete idiot when I came round!"

LOOOOOOOOL!! I felt exactly the same n was talking to oh as if its a major operation n il never make it through....went abit too dramatic talking bout arrangements after my death etc..........he thought it was hilarious!!! How mean lollll

I am crackers indeed but i assure before ET i was sane!!! i swear!!! lol 

Awwww i think your gona be ok on monday!! Just as Dp to bring ore cream cakes at lunch LOL!!! xx

If you do test over the weekend try to do it on sunday!! xx


----------



## xtracutie

Hi First timer,

Thanks for the post, i feel alot better today although really tired from all this waking up in the night, although my otd is the 13th we a due to go on holiday that day so have been advised to test the 12th instead, still think 16 day is a long time as had a 2 day ET on the 28th.

I just wish it was all over, not been crying yet today which is a good thing as has been bad the last 2 days, been keeping busy which has helped i think and have my holiday to get ready for, im just hopeing i can hold out till the 12th now not sure if i can but will try.

Good luck 
    

Pet


----------



## Faith2011

Hi ladies

At least I know I'm not the only one going bonkers. OTD is tomorrow and I couldn't sleep last night so at work knackered with a headache. Stupidly lifted a heavy box on Tuesday so not been feeling too positive since then. 
Miraculously I have managed not to test early so wish me luck for the morning.  
Thinking of you testing this weekend (even if you shouldnt be!!)...breathe.......

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Xtracutie!  It's such a roller coaster isn't it!! LOL!Lets hope we have a big high at the end eh hon - I am teary just writing that - deary me!! LOL!!  

I also can't sleep, but then neva can wen excited/nervous - i am still a big kid!  I reckon you are able to test 14 days after EC and get an accurate result - I amy b wrong.  I am so anxious, i almost did a test like 10 minutes ago, so wish I hadn't got the test, I brought it yonks ago once wen I was late...all good fun eh!!

Big hug to you girlfreind!!  Hope u aren;t suffering too much xxxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Extracutie: P.S Thank God for holidays - I am away too in a couple of weeks..   Where are u off too, somewhere exotic? xx


----------



## Becki Boop

Miss PB - good luck sweetie, have everthing crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Butterfly82

Miss PB very best of luck for tommorrow xxxxxxx ^pray   My OTD is tommorrow too


----------



## sarah2412

Ohh blimey!  I have to admit, I thought I was going to die this time too.  I told the aneathatist when he came to have a chat to me, I told him I was terrified of being put under, he asked why and I said "in case I don't wake up silly"....LOL!  He just frowned at me!  However, the nurses were laughing at me when I came round as apparently they had to USE FOUR TIMES the amount on me as the woman before because I wouldn't shut up!!! DP thought that was hilarious!  I don't remember anything I did say though but they said I was just mumbling under my mask and I wouldn't shut up!!!  Sounds about right, I'm known for my gassing!!!

I'm glad it's all behind me now, and it's a bit of a relief that I know we've made up our minds not to try again too....it saves thinking about going through it all again.

I'm trying to keep smiling through xxx


----------



## xtracutie

HI First timer,

No nowhere exciting we going camping in holland, going to drive as didnt want to risk flying just in case i get a BFP but will see it should be fun and a laugh at least lol, where you off to?

xxx


----------



## katie lou

Hello All,

This thread moves so quickly.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. 

I've been reading the thread and found the comment from the lady at lunch listing all the reasons why you might be pregnant and might not be just about sums it up for me. That's what I keep doing when all I want to do is shut my mind down!

I did one pregnancy test way too early (its a very sensitive one) but I have now managed to get a grip of myself (for now at least).

I had a week off and back to work Monday then testing Friday.

Take care all.

Katie Lou x


----------



## Becki Boop

hi Xtracutie, Your hols sound fab!  We are driving to Croatia, for the same reason as you guys LOL!  We will deffo need that holiday hon


----------



## xtracutie

Tell me about it First timer,

If i didnt get away i think i would go mad, so its either going to be a celebration or commiseration holiday, either way will be nice to get away for a few days xxxx


----------



## xtracutie

HI First Timer,

Are you sure its not from the pessaries? Do you use them front or back way? I get it all the time as its the outer shell coming back out, hope this helps hun.

xxxx


----------



## xtracutie

Thats ok First timer,

Sorry i wasnt much help, hope all is ok.  keep me posted big   goes out to you xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Thanks xtracutie, you have been a huge help today    Keep me posted too about how you get on....


----------



## xtracutie

You to First timer,

Been good chatting, Hope all is well Keep me informed as well take care xxx


----------



## Butterfly82

Can anyone help??
OTD tommorow!
shall i test now with First Response or not??


----------



## Butterfly82

Update: Negative. Speak to you all soon. Need some time on my own    x  Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie lou

Thinking of you Butterfly 82. Don't know how to use the icons to send you some huggie icons, but sending them anyone. xxx


----------



## xtracutie

So sorry to hear that Butterfly82, try and rest and look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Milo73

Buttefly     Take care x


----------



## Faith2011

Well I made it through my week at work - one of the hardest ever.  Can not believe I managed to concentrate for a whole 5 days with this 2ww going on.


Thank you all so much for the good luck messages.  



Butterfly I'd advise that you test again in the morning as that's when level of HCG is highest in the body   .  Sending you love and big   .


Hey First Timer not sure what that discharge was but it may not mean anything. I had a friend who had all sorts of discharge and was bleeding but still got a BFP.  I'm sure you've heard this before but try not to read too much into symptoms ladies get BFP's with  no symptoms  and others have loads (this is the thing I keep chanting to myself as I have none - even my boobs have deflated  ) 


  and       to all 2ww ladies.
x


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone,


Not posted on here in a few days and already I have lost track to where everyone is at. Will have a ready tomorrow and catch up. 


AFM: I am only 2 days into my 2ww and already I am reading way too much into every tiny little thing that my body does. It is going to be a long 12 days xxxx


----------



## sarah2412

Morning ladies.....know it's early but I couldn't sleep. Did a clear blue test last night BFN, woke up early to use morning pee, just got another BFN. Can't believe it. As it worked for us before I was convinced it would again...it's been 15 days since EC so I know there would be something there by now if I was. My two beautiful embies gone.....I'm devastated. This was our last go too, I'm heartbroken xxx


----------



## sarah2412

Butterfly - just read your post. So so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faith2011

So sorry Sarah and so sorry Butterfly.


Unfortunately the news was no better for me this morning   .


Good luck to all those still in the 2ww.


----------



## Milo73

Miss PB - So Sorry, look after each other


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks Milo.  Good luck on 16th. x


----------



## Henny

Miss P- Butterfly & Sarah - So sorry to hear      

Hope you can get lots of pampering - hope your break away helps Sarah xx


----------



## Butterfly82

Miss PB so sorry to hear xx Can you try again??  

Sarah so so sory hun!!  xxxx Hope your ok.   

Both of you pamper yourselves to cheer youselves up! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks Butterfly.  


How are you getting on?   
We're definitely going to try again we want a baby so bad  .  We're going to book a last minute break take a week off then come back and look at what route to take next.  Our PCT only gave us this one go at IVF so no idea how we will fund another round or if we will take route of fighting PCT for the recommended 3 goes.  We'll probably decide after follow up consultation with clinic.


Are you trying again?


----------



## sharon x

Hi everyone

tested this a.m n   

Have to go to hospital for confirmation on monday, but looks like the whole journey, children...is over for us, cant aford another cycle!

Thanks for all the support and good luck to evryone going through the 2ww

sharon x


----------



## sarah2412

Hi ladies, it hurts really bad! Dp had to go to work so have no-1 to talk to as we kept it to ourselves. I just can't believe it. My head is spinning.
Question to you all, it bugged me at the time but I didn't challenge it. A nurse did our transfer, not an embryologist like before. She couldn't get through my cervix either and had to call a consultant to supervise her using a clamp, I can't help but think my perfect embies didn't stand a chance because they weren't there in the first place. What do people think? Am I just being desperate? X


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Sarah  
I would go to the follow up consultation and ask if this is normal.  At my ET I had the embryologist (getting my embie ready and checking catheter after) a nurse (doing the scanning) and a doctor (putting embie in).  It's only my first IVF so not sure what is normal...I'd def ask.
x


----------



## xtracutie

So sorry for you all,

Miss PB, Buterfly, Sarah,Sharon,

My heart goes out to you all treat yourselfs (if you can), have a glass of wine or 3, hope all goes well for the future best of luck to you all 

xxx
  

Petra


----------



## Faith2011

Big hugs Sharon x


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks Petra I'll def have a glass of wine later.  Good luck with your 2ww and OTD. x


----------



## katie lou

look after yourselves everyone. XXX


----------



## Becki Boop

Miss PB, Sarah and Butterfly - so sorry to hear the news, big hugs and lots of love, i hope you are all ok


----------



## Jelly Baby

It's an official   for me too this cycle - af turned up and moved on from the spotting I've had for two day to the heaviest, most painful period I've ever had   Back onto the clomid tomorrow cd2, sigh. Reckon I'll have a glass of wine tonight and start crossing everything for next month. Good luck to everyone else, congrats to the bfp's and  to all the other bfn's out there xx


----------



## Milo73

So much bad news.  Sarah, Sharon & JAJ1.  So sorry      Look after yourselves x

Sarah - All three of my ET's have been performed in the way that Miss PB describes.  I guess some clinics are different but I would certainly ask about this at your follow up.

Milo x


----------



## sheenah

hi ladies
please can i be added to the aug - sept 2ww.  my test date is 17th aug. goodluck to you ladies x
sheena


----------



## Georginaa

Morning Girls,

Tested this morning 2 days early and its    will test again on OTD which is Tuesday but you know when you know it isnt going to change. Looks like its another med fet for us, after 3 periods that will prob be November time with the 3 embryos we have left.

Thank you for all your support.


----------



## alison123

Hi All, can i join my test date is 13th? 

I have been reading back and just wandered if anyone thought about tx abroad, we just had ivf in Cyprus and it was 2000 euro, they can legally put three emboss back and the cost includes accommodation. Out cycle before was in Norway, we found both to be a great experience and in some ways moor advanced. It's an option when possibly there isn't another 6k in the bank?


----------



## alison123

Oh dear please excuse my spelling errors, using iPad and it's predictive text is a bit random!!!


----------



## katie lou

Georginaa - sorry to hear news. good luck with the three embryos. X


----------



## katie lou

Having a crap day today. Feel really low about everything. I have my otd on Friday and am managing not to test but not feeling confident. The beginning of the week I had twinges, sore boobs and spotting. Now no twinges and boobs have deflated (very much as they do before my period). As a 'poor responder', time is not on my side you see. x


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Katie lou,

I test Friday too and really want to test today too as it's now been 11 days since EC - hopefully I will be able to control myself LOL

Sorry to hear you feel so crappy, I do off and on and think it's just best to get out and about if you can to distract yourself....I have no plans today, so getting a bit nervy again - will grab a book and sit in the sunshine - if it's sunny your way, maybe do the same?  

I also have sore boobs (just the hormone drugs I beleive) and had tummy pains since ET, also had spotting 2 days after ET and other wierd stuff going on LOL!!

Thinking of you....big hug...stay strong


----------



## katie lou

thanks First Timer. I just don't get why I've gone from symptoms to no symptoms. I would like to test really badly but am trying not to. Good luck. XXX


----------



## Guest

Is it ok if I join you? Had a 2DT yesterday.... soooooooooo scared!!!



Love ang hugs to you all 

She  xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hi,


Could I join this group too.  I had a three day transfer on Thursday and my test date is Wednesday 18th August.


Gypsy Moon


----------



## Guest

Hi Gypsy Moon   

Good luck   how are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Trying not to think about things too much.  Up and down really.  Sometimes I think it might work and can't imagine it not working, and then I'm convinced it's going to be a failure.  Age isn't on my side and we received the news yesterday that our two remaining embies weren't suitable for freezing (one didn't make it, the other got to blast but wasn't up to scratch).  This is the worst part of the cycle.


----------



## Guest

So sorry about your remaining embies   the 2ww is indeed very hard, hopefully we can help each other through it a little bit   xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi everyone!

Good luck, hope you are coping ok    I test on 13th, the wait is deffo the worst bit, I had no idea how nail bitingly difficult it would be....I am thinking about cake baking as a distraction- well its a cake in a bottle that you just add milk too and shake and bake LOL!!  Thats as good it gets for me    Just try and do as much nice stuff as you can and pamper yourselves... cake helps!!  

Stay happy, you never know we could be in for a lovely surprise...Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi first timer   

 cake baking sounds like a great distraction   good luck to you     

 xxx


----------



## Guest

Far far too early honey, I've made that mistake a few times and it just drives you bonkers  Still loads of time for it to change  The 2ww is sooooo hard but you _will_ get through it   xxxxxx


----------



## AliceP

I had on set of negative HPT with a 50um/ml stick at one day early. Now have two positive results and my HCG result is in the twin range so there is a huge variation possible. Hang on in until yor recommended day.


----------



## Georginaa

After doing my test today to get BFN, I've had a brain wave    - When I went the loo on Friday I had a little bit of brown    could this be late implantation even with blasts? Or am clutching at straws!!


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi AliceP - congratulations hon    That's wonderful news!

Are you saying you tested the day before OTD and you got a BFN with HPT? and then a BFP on OTD?  LOL!!  Just read that back and only us lot would have any idea what it meant  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations AliceP, and possible twins....how fantastic   xxx


----------



## Guest

Georgina, it could be, leave it a couple of days and test again... a lot can happen in 2 days       xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Evening,


What things are people avoiding?  We were just told to have gentle exercise, and as we have a dog this isn't a problem (in fact we were out for nearly two hours this afternoon).  Showers instead of baths.  Only paracetamol, nothing containing aspirin, or ibuprofen.  We can have sex if we want to.  No horse riding and make sure I drink enough water.


Is there anything else anyone was told?  I have been resting now and then, but I'm trying to keep life a bit normal.  Went back to work for 5 hours the day after ET.


Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## alison123

i was told not to have beans, fizzy drinks, showers or baths!!! - then again that was from a clinic in cyprus!!! and I tested early and got a BFP today so who knows!! ( I showered though by the way and dont smell!!)


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you're doing everything you can   TBH I've done all my 2wws differently, my first one I didn't move off the sofa and it still made no difference!!   xxx

Conratulations Alison


----------



## Guest

No showers or baths for 2 weeks


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies, 

How are we getting onthis evening?  We are chilling tonight in Spain and cant be bothered to go for something to eat as had a huge lunch 

I need to ask a question about Boobs because mine are Huge please note that this is not normally the case and they are very tender and feel hard  I know its the crinone but does anyone else have this

Don´t get me wrong im not complaining and neither is DH!!!

oohhh another question we were told we couldn´t have sex has anyone else been told not to

Thanks gilrs


----------



## Georginaa

Thanks for your comments Girls, we test again on Tuesday my otd    

Victoriag - My information from the hospital said itwas ok to have sex after ET but I've read on net you shouldnt, so not sure, however we havnt!!


----------



## Milo73

Evening ladies!

Hello to Sheena   welcome to the madness that is the 2WW!

Alison - that sounds very reasonable, may I ask, did the £2k include flights & drugs?  What about follie scans - were you in Cyprus while you were stimming?  I have never considered abroad before but that is definitely food for thought.  That BFP sounds promising though, well done    

Georgina  -     to you & I have everything crossed that things change between now & Tuesday.

Katie Lou - sorry you had a bad day    try not to look too hard at the symptoms, it could be anything.  I think the 2WW is the worst part of this process made worse by the cruel fact that AF & pregnancy symptoms & progesterone side effects are all much the same  

Hi Shemonkey -   I CANNOT BELIEVE you have a Christmas countdown ticker!!   nor can I believe how bloomin' close it is!!

Hi Gypsy Moon   sure we bumped into each other before   My clinic never advised me to do anything other than be normal but if in doubt re. exercise etc then go with the 'path of least regret'.  In terms of food then eat as if pregnant i.e healthily & avoid raw egg, unpasteurised cheese, rare meet etc.  I went back to work day after ET but then I work from home & sit on my bum all day  

First Timer - Step away from the pee sticks!!  You just stress yourself out with a result that cannot be trusted.  Try & enjoy being PUPO for another few days   

Alice - Fab news!! Congratulations!!   

Victoria -   Loving the thought of not having the energy to go for dinner as had a big lunch.  Spain sounds FAB!!  Never heard any mention of sex from my clinic but the thought of all that crinone gunk kinda puts me off anyway!  My boobs not like yours but are tender when I jog down stairs or poke them to hard to see if they tender -    Enjoy them while you have them!

And   to all the you ladies I have not mentioned.  And     to anyone testing tomorrow.

AFM - well one week down, one to go.  Been getting waves of nausea the last couple of days, anyone else get that?  Other than that still remarkably upbeat & positive.  Long may it continue!

Milo x


----------



## Teecee

Hi ladies Otd is 2moro but yesterday had lower back pain through out the day. Stressed self as i saw  a bit of wat looked like AF.last night put on my tampon(tmi)and this morning no sign of Af.am scared to test now. Has anyone had a Bfn with Af not showing up at all.am telling my self that I will not test  and stress my self.am so worried ;ladies we need Bfp's


----------



## Guest

Hi Milo    I have a Christmas ticker because that was our cut off point for trying to get pregnant... no more tx after that so     it happens before then!!  never had the nausea I must admit, have you had it before? Hopefully it's a very good sign for you     

Teecee   Hang on in there honey, lower back pain is not necessarily bad, nor is a bit of spotting, I know it's scary but there's still plenty of hope for you my lovely     

Victoria, we were told sex was ok but TBH we've never done it during the 2ww, far too messy!! My (.Y.) are a little bit bigger (they're tiny to begin with!) and a lot more sore   

Hi everyone else   

 xxx


----------



## katie lou

Hi, 

I got my AF last night this morning and a BFN to go with it naturally.

I am heartbroken and scared. I'm 39, have low amh (3.30) and high fsh (13) and I was a poor responder to stimms (oestrogen priming first, then 5 amps of menopur with cetrotide). I only got two follies tho from that one grade one embryo. It was my first go at icsi. And I got the impression from my doc that he didn't think I'd do any better next time round. But I don't want to do de or such like. Other clinics maybe, but my hubbie had to have an op to get his sperm which is stored  with the current clinic. I've read about the dhea thing, but can't find a clinic using it in the uk...any thoughts?

Good luck to you all. 

Katie Lou xxx


----------



## Guest

So so sorry Katie lou      Could your hubbies sperm be transfered to another clinic? Think the Lister have good results for women with a low amh   Not sure if clinics do the DHEA but you can buy it on-line and there is a great thread on here with loads of info about it, will see if I can find the link for you    It is so devistating to have a bfn and I wish I could give you a big hug      xxx


----------



## Guest

Hope this helps.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0 xxx


----------



## xtracutie

Hi Katie Lou,

so sorry to hear your af turned up i cant imagine how you are feeling right now, try to keep positive for the future im sure you will find a way to make it work.     .

HI to all you other ladies out there still waiting, hope all is going well.

Well im holding out til OTD only a few more days to go, even though it going very slow.

Milo, iv been feeling very nauseous as well and have had lower back pain figured out , and still getting cramps, but have figured out they only come after i have inserted the pessaries. 

My boobs are still huge and sore, so this with the feeling sick im hoping is a good sigh.

Going away friday so have loads to do this week so should be able to keep my mind off it, was just wondering if i test now would it show up or is it still to early as im now 12DPET.

Good luck to all testing this week     

Petra xxxxx
My boobs are s


----------



## Milo73

Katie Lou - so sorry     Look after each other

Milo x


----------



## Milo73

Petra - it is the cruel thing about this journey that all the drugs give the same side effects as AF or pregnancy.  When is your OTD?  If I was you I would leave it until as close to that as possible.  If you test today you will just put yourself through it until OTD as you will worry that it is not a true result.   Holiday sounds great though and getting organised for that is hopefully a good kind of stress 

Teecee - Hang on in there   

Shemonkey - I haven't had nausea before so I am trying to look at it as a positive but then realistically I think it is too early to be anything else, it started 5dp3dt   .  Pesky Crinone pessaries!  I really, really hope that this is your time & this Christmas you will be off the Egg nog      

Hi to all your lovely ladies and sending you all 

Milo x


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, can i join you please!
I had ET of 2 x 2day embies on 4th Aug, with OTD 18th. So far im feeling good and very positive, who knows how long that will last though!
This is my 2nd tx, was converted to ICSI this time.
I will read back and get to know you all xx


----------



## xtracutie

HI Milo,

My OTD is the 13th but cos we going away early that morning clinic have said to test on the 12th instead so not long now, my sickness has only been the last couple of days but cramps since ET, but getting used to them.

Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Petra   Good luck with testing on Friday and I hope you can have a lovely celebration while you're away       Are you going anywhere nice?

Hi Milo, yep so annoying that the progesterone gives us the same symptoms as early pg  I'm on Cyclogest and Gestone but I would imagine pretty similar   Encouraging that you've never had that SA before though? Masses and masses of luck to you, nearly there       

Hey liggsy   How are you honey? Glad you're feeling positive, long may it last        

Anyone else suffer from *ahem* constipation while on the progesterone? So annoying that it's one of the SA and the last thing you want to do is push to hard in case the embies pop out or something   Also keep waking up in a hot sweat and then worry that I've cooked my embies   

 and   xxx


----------



## Eve29

Hi All, Congrats to those of you with BFP  

Unfortunatley my period showed up on the weds before i was due to test on saturday 7th so it was a BFN for me    - feel really gutted this time, as the signs were good.  I'll be   for those of you still to test.


----------



## liggsy

Hi shemonkey, im good thanks hun and you? how you feeling? not too mad yet i hope    loads of luck to you that this is your time      

Eve, sorry to hear that hun, makes it worse when we dont make it to test day i think, look after yourself hun xx

Quiet on here, i thought it would be mad busy    well im off to watch come dine with me


----------



## Milo73

Eve -    So sorry.  Look after each other.  I hope you can find the strength to try again.


----------



## Milo73

Hi Liggsy   How was Come Dine with me?  Keep up that PMA   

Petra - 12th is not too far away - definitely wait until then    - Going on holiday the next day sounds just the tonic  

Shemonkey - I haven't had that but have been very 'windy'!!  I wondered if that was the brazil nuts & pineapple juice though    Yours wont pop out though they are tucked in all safe & sound.  I am pretty sure you wont cook them either although I do understand your concerns!  I have been having lukewarm showers all week & will be lucky if I have washed my tummy once.  Completely irrational am sure  

AFM - continuing mild nausea today.  Not even some lovely M&S chocolate coated soft caramels have shifted it.  I hate getting my hopes up as there is so much that could be thrown at me over the next 6 days.  I also constantly feel like cramps are not far away.  On my last cycle I got that AF 'feeling' proper on day 12 post transfer & started bleeding.  I am counting down every agonising minute until that milestone.

On a completely unrelated subject, I have just evicted the biggest spider from my office, it was a HUGE one  I would normally wait until DP gets home but I was more afraid that it started running amok around the room.  I was very brave  

Milo x


----------



## Guest

So so sorry Eve     xxx

Am feeling a bit bonkers Liggsy


----------



## Guest

Well done on evicting that spider Milo!! I'm actually ok with spiders.. it''s my OH that'll run a mile if he sees so much as a tiny money spider   In my head I know my embies can't just fall out but I get this irrational fear everytime I go to the loo     Think wind is another unfortunate side affect of the progesterone   

One of my FF on another thread got her bfp recently and one of the first signs was going off anything sweet... really hope it's a positive sign for you too       

xxx


----------



## Milo73

Ah, you misunderstand me Shemonkey, sorry.  The aforementioned caramels never shifted the nausea but they sure were yummy   In fact I must be the opposite of your other FF as I seem to have an aversion to anything healthy at the moment   I actually think it is more the fact that I cannot be bothered doing anything, including cooking, other than analyse & google.  Is that terrible? 

xx


----------



## Guest

Nah, all another symptom of the 2ww!!   

Sorry I misunderstood you   Well, I'm sure craving unhealthy food is a good sign too!!       

xxx


----------



## alison123

I went off tea and toast days before me test date on my first cycle!! Couldn't touch either whole pregnancy! That and water tasting moldy was my first sign.


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hi ladies

Not quite on my 2ww as had ec today had 6 follicles of which there were only 3 eggs, but hospital called and said all are mature enough to go on for ICSI as DH sperm isn't quite as good as we thought so didn't want to risk not having ICSI.

Due to et on Thursday

So sorry for those ladies who have got ^BPN^  

 goes out to all ladies on 2ww and hopefully 

Love Debs
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Debs   wonderful news that you've got 3 lovely healthy eggs   Will they be calling you in the morning to let you know how the embies are? 

   

xxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Will get a call about 11am - will post to keep you updated.


----------



## Guest

Good luck  xxx


----------



## Milo73

Moldy water?  Yikes! 

Debs - Fab news!  Sending you lots of      for 'The Call'  

Milo x


----------



## Munchies

Hi Ladies

New to FF, heading to Wessex in Sept, fingers crossed all goes well! First time treatment! Scary , but exciting!


----------



## Guest

Welcome to FF Munchies   you'll love it on here   Good luck with your future treatment... anything you want to ask, fire away!! xxx


----------



## Teecee

Hi ladies just to let you know auntie flo visited today and with full force.end of the road for this month hoping for better luck next time. To all those stlill waiting fingers x.


----------



## Jelly Baby

Welcome Munchies!  

Teecee, sorry about pesky af showing up   I'm on cd3 of new cycle today and af is really giving me some grief! Trying to look towards next month and be positive for that one xx


----------



## Milo73

Teecee    sorry to hear that.  Are you going to try IUI again soon? 

Munchies   Welcome!  You have come to the right site for all sorts of information & support at every step of your journey.  You will also find lots of ladies on the cycle buddies board that are starting their cycles at the same time as you.  Lots of luck    As Shemonkey says, ask anything you want.

Milo x


----------



## Teecee

Milo - i will give it a break for this cycle as i have holiday booked next week. Going to egypt with DH. So wil see when i come back.am at CRM and i think i have 2 more Iui b4 ivf . How i wish yhey cld just do ivf. I am 35and time is not on my side. Do uguys knoe if i can request ivf and dont have to do iui?


----------



## Milo73

Teecee - I really don't know I am afraid, we went straight to ICSI as we had sperm issues.  As we have paid for all 3 cycles ourselves I would have liked to have had the option for IUI as it is significantly cheaper but as our sperm not suitable for IVF then would defi not work with IUI.  

If you do need to go down the IVF route, how long will you need to wait for treatment?

Egypt sounds fab though, just the tonic! Wishing you lots of luck for when you get back   

Milo x


----------



## Becki Boop

Hellooooo!  Well I had some bleeding today (like a light/normal flow period - mostly brown and some red blood), OTD is Friday...still hoping, but feel like that's it now..  

Best of luck girlies        xxxxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Milo73 - thank you for your advice xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

my pma has taken a huge nose dive this morning, i started spotting exactly the same time as last tx too, embies are 8 days old, if it hadnt happened last time i would beleive its implantation, but i just cant help feeling its the beginning of the end for me again, i cant stop    sorry for the negative post girls i just dont know what to do xx


----------



## Guest

Oh Liggsy and First Timer      Really hope you're both wrong, many many women still get spotting/light bleeding when they normally would and go on to get a +ive, please don't give up hope just yet   I know how hard it is believe me, I always start spotting before OTD but my clinic always tell me to try not to worry until proper full flow AF starts, not sure how they expect us not to worry though. pretty impossible if you ask me   Will have everything crosed for you and   that everything's still ok         xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Tested agan this morning, still BFN for me x

Thank you for all your support and hope many many BFP's on on their way to this thread x


----------



## Eve29

Soo sorry Liggsy and First Timer, but as shemonkey says, don't give up hope yet. Here's a   and i'll be   for you both.

Teecee, same thing happened with me this month, af came in the night, whilst i was camping!!, not a good look!!.    The time before this cycle i was on IUI and was fed up and said i wanted to go straight to IVF, the hospital said ok and booked me an appointment with the consultant, however as it was a 3 month wait the nurse asked if i wanted to do another round of iui, with gonal f instead of clomid, (which i must say got a much better result, had 3 follicles, instead of just one) so i went with that whilst i waited for IVF, but the really annoying thing is two days after i had the proceedure was my IVF appointment, so i went to the hospital and the silly nurse turned me away and said i couldn't see anyone as might be preggers already, and then the following week af turned up, so i emailed the hospital and the head nurse said i should still have been seen, so i lost my appointment, however she is really nice and said to come and see her instead and then she can get me started with IVF.    So what this extremely long email is to say is just ask, as you'll probably have to wait anyway.  Where are you having your treatment? i'm at Barts in London.


----------



## Eve29

Could't get anymore on that message   big   Georginaa i'm sorry x


----------



## Milo73

Georgina -     Look after each other.  I hope you can find the strength to try again.

Liggsy & First Timer - Ditto what Shemonkey said.  Sending you both     &    

Milo x


----------



## Guest

So so sorry Georgina, take good care of yourself      xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Liggsy and First Timer - sending you loads of             . 


Georgina - Sending you loads of         take great care of your self over the next coming days.  Hoping you can try again.


----------



## Gypsy Moon

AFM - Suffering with a dreadful headache this morning. Was in quite a bit of pain yesterday. Still getting the odd twitch every now and then. Had a job sleeping because of the pain and for the past two days I have been feeling so hot. I my womb or uterius (can't spell!) seemed to be in a spasm during the night. Probably all the drugs trying to get out of my system. And those dreadful pessaries - don't get me started. I am sooooo sore







. Sorry if this post sounds negative - I'm not sure I'm going to stay sane during the 2ww - roll on next Wednesday when I will know one way or another.

Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## Eve29

Sorry to sound stupid, but you all mention pessaries, but what are they actually for?


----------



## Gypsy Moon

I think they keep the womb lining thick.  I had to start inserting one twice a day after egg collection.  They contain a hormone that is released during pregnancy so it tricks your body.  My clinic told me not to read anything into symptoms I they will be caused by the pessaries.


----------



## Milo73

Gypsy Moon - Sorry to hear you not feeling great    Hopefully all the action down below is your embies snuggling in for the duration   

Eve - Not stupid at all.  After EC/ET you are nomally given progesterone to supplement your bodies production as this is an important hormone in early pregnancy.  Some girls have a pessary which goes in the 'back door' so to speak!  I assume that is what Gypsy has, and some, like me have Crinone which goes in the 'front door' which I think sounds all together slightly more appealing but it does come with it's own side effects!  And just to play with our emotions even more, Progesterone side affects are similar to pregnancy symptoms   

Milo x


----------



## Guest

The pessaries are progesterone Eve to maintain a nice thick womb lining, I have to use 2 a day plus inject gestone in my **** which is another form of progesterone, you might not need that though   

 Gypsy Moon, it is so hard because the pessaries can give you some nasty symptoms plus pregnancy symptoms just to drive us even more crackers   I've just got dressed to go to acu and can barely fit in my bra, can't wait to take it back off already   Hope the pain dies down soon     

xxx


----------



## Guest

I put the Cyclogest in the front door Milo, horrible horrible messy things


----------



## Eve29

Thanks everyone, i had heard about them but didn't really get it!

Crikey, what aload of palavor we have to go through, just think all those women out there who only have to look at their DH, dont know just how lucky they really are


----------



## Milo73

Shemonkey - Ah, I thought only Crinone was in that form, there must be a few brands then.  Wonder why each clinic chooses the one they do.  Why do you also have Gestone - did you do that on previous cycles?

Agree they are disgusting messy things and certainly answer the can you or can you not have jiggy during the 2WW for me


----------



## Pixie73

Hi everyone,
I was inseminated yesterday - second go with IUI. 
DH's sperm motility was a bit low but they went ahead anyway. 
Much more nervous this time than the last time. 
Not sure I can last the 2ww!
Fingers crossed for everyone!
X


----------



## Milo73

Hi Pixie   Welcome!  When is your test date?

Milo x


----------



## Guest

Hi pixie, good luck  we'll try and help you through the 2ww madness!

Cyclogest can go in front or back Milo just not that keen on going in the back door, bleurgh!!! Am on gestone because I always spot before OTD, was on it last time too  how are you feeling today?

Xxx


----------



## Milo73

Hi Shemonkey, much the same today.  Still fairly positive but at the same time completely petrified as anything can happen over the next few days to pull the rug    How are you feeling?
That is interesting about the gestone, how many days post transfer were you spotting without it?

Milo x


----------



## dizzydi

Hi I'm also playing the waiting game

I have had IVF and will test on the 22nd August.

This is my first try at IVF and things have gone very well so far with the treatment etc. 
I'm 37 and been TTC for 3 years my DH is 44
I am also Diabetic - but I don't hold that against myself ..lol


----------



## dixie9000

Hi all

I have been lurking for the past couple of weeks while i was on my 2ww

just wanted to share my experience just in case it gives any hope to any of u who are still waiting to test ( i know i drove myself absolutely mad searching for symptoms on the internet!)

anyway i had a 5day blast transfer. had no symptoms until day 7 and then had terrible period cramps on and off for the next week and a half, i had a small amount of spotting on day 8,9 and 10. also had hot sweats throughout - especially at night. was bloated and gassy (tmi!)

i did an early test at 5dp5dt and it was negative. I was miserable and was convinced af was on her way because of my symptoms and i thought i knew my own body- but on 9dp5dt (sunday just gone) i nearly died of shock when i tested and it was positive! it is still early days and i still have all the af symptoms but my blood test showed levels of 410 so am praying it sticks  

I hope this helps someone on the dreaded 2ww as i know how hard it is to keep positive.

sending lots of babydust and hope this board is full of bfps!

dixie x


----------



## Guest

Ah thanks dixie and congratulations on your    

Hi dizzy   masses of luck to you honey  how are you holding up so far?

Milo, it's so hard isn't it? Hang on in there!         I was tending to spot about 3 days before OTD with both IUI and IVF but on my last cycle with the gestone AF didn't come till nearly a week after OTD so it made a huge difference... just makes you feel pants


----------



## dizzydi

Hi Shemonkey,
I'm very nervous and up & down like a yo yo.
I understand that the pessaries can give you all sorts of symptoms - I feel very swollen and bloated and I got some little niggles - just keep rubbing my tummy saying stick for mummy  .

I have got everything crossed  - I just want to wish all the 2ww ladies in waiting all the luck in the world and I'm keeping everything crossed for everyone else as well


----------



## Guest

Yes they are nasty little pellets   It takes a good few days to recover from EC too which could be causing you a few niggles   xxx


----------



## Milo73

*Dixie* - thanks so much for taking the time to share your experience. You know exactly what we are going through! Did you start spotting 8 days after ET or EC? Congratulations on your BFP    Wishing you a healthy pregnancy  

*Dizzy* -  - Glad to see you found us. Welcome! Good Luck  

*Shemonkey* - Last cycle, which was exactly the same in terms of drugs & protocol I started spotting at 12dp3dt so I am panicking about that. Thursday is that particular . It truly is torture, I agree!        back at ya!

Milo x


----------



## xtracutie

Hi all,

This page moves fast i cant keep up lol, well im 13 day post ET now and am doing well, cramps still around but only after inserting pessaries, but have been feeling sick for 3 days now.

I really panicked yesterday when went for a wee and it was red, i had alsorts going through my mind  wasnt sure wot it was, the rembered at 4am this morning i have eaten 4 whole beetroots so think that is wot coursed it how stupid am i .

Congratulations to all the BFP hope your doing ok.

For All the BFN my heart goes out to you and am hope you will all be fine.

All those still waiting like me i have everything crossed i only have 2 days now  so am getting nervous, thinking about testing today so i can get on ans sort out my holiday with out worrying about it all. 

Big     to all 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Milo73

Hi Xtracutie  

Here come the pesstick police again!   Step away from them!!  If you really can't wait until Thursday then at least wait until tomorrow morning.  Is morning pee not better?

 at the beetroot story!  You must have gotten such a fright though!  

Milo x


----------



## xtracutie

Hi Milo,

I am trying to stay away from pee sticks its just such a temptation lol.

And yes i really scared myself with the beetroot so all you ladies out there if you fancy beetroot it will turn your pee red so dont panic like i did,  lol i can laugh about it now but i wasn't laughing yesterday , and all is back to normal now lol xxxxx


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milo73

Glad to hear it!!!  Sending you some     



Milo x


----------



## jato1977

Hi Girls
I've been lurking on here for a while too. I'm currently on 13dp2d transfer of 2ww and I am going out of my mind!
This is my 3rd attempt of IVF. Others ended in chemical pregnancy :-(
My OTD is Sat 14th (17dp2d transfer). I know I could probably test from tomorrow but gonna resist temptation.
I haven't had many symptoms at all really apart from a few niggly pains down below and boobs slightly tender (prob side effects from pessaries tho).
Although, I have made my way through a packet of cola bottles and a medium size bar of galaxy  lol !!!
Good luck to all of you waiting to test, and sorry to those with BFNs xxx
Jo


----------



## Guest

Hi Jato   so sorry about your chemical pregnancies     Good luck on this cycle, really hope it works for you             xxx


----------



## jato1977

Thanks Shemonkey, sending lots of positve thoughts your way too.
2WW is very lonely and drags so much, it's good to share experiences xxx


----------



## Milo73

Hi Jato  .  Really hope that this is your time      Well done on holding out until OTD  

I am sure I read somewhere that cola bottles help implantation.  Did I?  Am sure I did!!!    

Milo x


----------



## jato1977

Hi Milo
What a bonus ha ha! Better than brazil nuts 
Good luck to you too Milo, hope it all works out for you too.
Jo xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Thanks for your messages of support,im feeling much better, mum came round for cuddles, that always helps   , the spotting has gone to brown now so im    that it wont come back red/pink, i would prefer it to bugger off all together and not come back but hey ho   

Shemonkey, i wanted gestone as well this time but cons wouldnt have it, well next tx we will be self funding as only 2 goes on nhs, so i WILL get it    i know it doesnt mean you will get pg but just getting to test day would be nice. How you doing hun? you    yet like me?   

Milo, thanks hun, how you feeling? i hate this 2ww torture,    you get past your milestone on thursday, you WILL       when are you planning on testing? 
Im on cyclogest im using ahem back door, far less messy than the front, dont have to lie down for half an hour to keep it in, just clench butt cheeks for few secs    xx

Dixie, thanks for sharing hun, it has really helped me,i started spotting today (6dp2dt) and have been getting wierd niggly pains not bad like af just niggly, please let this be a sign   
congrats on your bfp hunny thats fab news, rest up and take it easy, do you have your scan date yet? xx
gypsy moon, how you holding up hun? its bloomin torture this 2ww lark, i was really    until today    im trying to get it back though, how    would we all be if we didnt have FF eh? xx

Welcome to the new ladies too, lots of luck and    

Well im feeling much better now girls, sis is on her way over, we are taking the dogs out for a nice walk in the sunshine. take care girls xxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Well ladies      

Things are going from bad to worse     had a few tears today cause of it.........

My 3 eggs which we nicked named 'The 3 wise monkeys' didn't do too well over night, 2 of them didn't develop properly therefore we are left with one egg which is now called 'Bubbles' (Michael Jacksons monkey was called that).

Got to wait obviously to see how it develops overnight and keep      that we get good news tomorrow. 

Need to take my mind off things and food and the call of alcohol seems to be the only comfort that both DH and me have.

Debs
x    x


----------



## alison123

Debs try not to worry, we had the same thing on our first cycle, day after EC only one embie, that night was horrible and the clinic told us not to ring in the morning and just come in, if it hadn't improved then we could chat it through if it had then we would get it out back.  The wait was agonizing but it survived and my daughter is 5 at the end of the month - I am sure you have heard it before but my dd is living proof it only takes one!!! Good luck and sending you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.


----------



## alison123

Put back sorry not out back!!!! Probably thinking what sort of a clinic is this!!!


----------



## liggsy

Debs, sorry hun, please dont give up hope though, alison is right, it only takes 1. try and sleep tonight and i will    for a good transfer for you tomorrow xx

Alison, that is a fab story, gives us all hope, i can imagine how you must have felt on that 2ww! we only got 2 embies this time so i was worrying they wouldnt survicce til et, they both did and im just    at least 1 of them sticks. Have been spotting all day today so im worried sick, hope it goes away and i have a good outcome like yours hun


----------



## alison123

Liggsy - fingers crossed hon, could be implantation or just one of those things that happens in early pregnancy x when is your test date? 2ww is the worst!!


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Thanks Alison123 for the encouraging words    
Will try to be   waiting for THE telephone call tomorrow  
Please grow 'bubbles'
Love Debs
x


----------



## Guest

Have everything crossed for Bubbles Debs       Hopefully they won't keep you waiting in the morning  TBH I find the time between EC and ET the most stressful of all, hope you're bearing up ok    

Liggsy, still got everything crossed for you too        

Alison, lovely story, just goes to show it really does only take 1   

Hope the rest of you are bearing up ok     

xxx


----------



## Milo73

*Debs* - Lots of dividing vibes to your wee Bubbles tonight    Try & keep your chin up  

*Alison* - that is a great story, thanks! Did you mention earlier that you were told not to eat beans during 2WW? Any idea on the rationale for that & does it mean baked beans? In an attempt to not think about Tx I have busied mysef with thinking about what I will have for lunch tomorrow 

*Liggsy* - Hope you are feeling better hun, did a nice long walk in the sun do the trick? I am planning testing Sunday which is a day before OTD and 15dp3dt.

*Hopeful* - 

Milo x


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi girls!  Thanks you for your lovely messages and I hope you are all ok and hanging in there?  Found out today from fertility specialist that my light bleeding could be a 'threatened miscarriage' which could still mean I may get a BFP, so please dont be alarmed if the same happens to you....easier said than done I know      
2 more days to wait til test day....will be thinking and praying for you all  

Love n hugs xxxx


----------



## sueandles

hiya ladies sorry to gatecrash but just wanted to give you a bit of hopex 
i had ivf this time last year 4th tx attempt i had a bit of bleeding in the 2ww the quite alot after my bfp but im glad to say all was well and baby millie is 15 weeks old today so bleeding doesnt always mean bad news x wishing you all good luck love sue x[/t][/t][/t]


 


[/t][/t][/t]


----------



## Milo73

Morning ladies!

Hi Sueandles   thanks for posting your fab story.  It has come at exactly the right time for me.  May I ask at what point during 2WW you started bleeding?

Sorry to the ladies that have read my post on the buddies thread already.

Serious wobble for me this morning, am 11dp3dt & have some blood.  Not a lot, but enough to send me into a panic as it also happened at 12d the last failed cycle.  Am trying to keep positive as a couple of things are different.  No warning, no cramps, or PMT feeling that I always get directly before AF.  Still feeling nauseus but know that could be the progesterone.  Clinging on to hope that it could be implanatation blood showing up late or even from the errosion on my cervix, which during ET the consultant warned me may bleed.  Perhaps the Crinone gunk is acting as a plug & delaying anything getting through.  All wishful thinking I know, but only way to try & keep up PMA.  Please send me some    

Love to you all and good luck with everything today.  Will report back later.

Milo x


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Milo - The beans was to stop wind !! as was the fizzy drinks!! - shame the cyclogest causes so much then! I took it with a pinch of salt! 
Hopeful - hope you are keeping busy and 2ww passing quickly for you! 

AFM - my official test date is Friday, but been getting positives getting darker since Saturday!! I am an early tester always have been I cant help it! its a bit of an obsession following a chem pregnancy a few years ago, I physically need to see the line get darker each day! which at the moment it is! 
I went to the doctors this moring and my stomach is huge and quite painful and think I have another case of OHSS - I look 6 months pregnant, infact my husband thinks bigger and as we never tell anyone about TX, everyone thinks I have put on loads of weight since my holiday!!! nothing fits! anyway they are going to do bloods and keep an eye on me which made me feel better. The doctor made me book a midwife appointment so she can get me referred to be monitored because of OHSS and it freaked me out a bit, with my Chem preg I booked a midwife appointment and the same day my bloods came back and hadnt doubled! I have a stupid notion that I shouldnt book an appointment until at least 6 weeks! - how silly we get over this whole process!! 

Anyway - bored you all enough!


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Sueandles - that is such a fab, lovely story, thank you  

Milo - I am     for you        

Love and hugs to everybody else too xxxx

I am still being positive as doesnt feel like AF as normally in agony by now, but flow is getting heavier since it started on Monday - so really unsure    Its so unfair all this


----------



## Guest

Milo    sending you loads of                                        Really hoping that it's implantation or your cervix, has it stopped now? Hope you're ok    

Great story sueandles and gorgeous photo of Millie, congratulations   

Sounds good Alison   

You ok First Timer, still got everything crossed for you   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh hun     I think it's a good idea not to go into work, you need to concentrate on this for now    Look after yourself today, am sending you loads of                                      and keeping everything crossed that everything is ok for you     xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Thank you SheMonkey  

A couple of jokes I just came across which will make u all  

You know you are trying to get pregnant when:
You look at your vegetarian sandwich and the alfalfa sprouts look like sperm . .

How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . .


----------



## sueandles

hi ladies i started spotting around 6dpt and i really thought tx had failed so i tested 7dpt and got a bfp. i carried on spotting all the way untill otd then stopped for a few days then about 7 days after bfp i had a real bad bleed. i ended up paying for an early private scan and i was told bleeding after tx and getting a bfp  is really common and they saw loads of ladies in the same situation. also they said it could have been the other embryo i had implanted coming away.
i know everyone is differnt and the bleeding means different things for different women.
with my bfns i didnt get any early belleding or af pains but with the bfp i had the lot.

i guess my message to you all is dont give up hope i know how hard the tx cycle is and i wish you all good luck on your journeys xx


----------



## Pixie73

Thank you for the welcome. It's great to know there is so much support out there and that other people are going through the same thing. 

My test date is the 26th August. I'm feeling a bit calmer today, but work is stressing me out. Anyone got any tips on avoiding getting stressed about anything?

X


----------



## Guest

Hmm it's very hard pixie   Could you take some time off work maybe? Or if not try and chill out as much as you can in the evenings... watch something that makes you laugh, read a book, anything really that helps you to relax   

Loved the jokes First Timer   

Liggsy, how are you today honey? Has the spotting stopped?       

xxx


----------



## Pixie73

Thank you SheMonkey. DH is cooking tonight, so I shall go home, put on my joggers and put my feet up!


----------



## Guest

Sounds perfect   xxx


----------



## Guest

Have some bad cramps in my hips today


----------



## liggsy

Hi shemonkey, no im still bleeding today, its heavier than yesterday but not full AF, have few pains like af but different and backache, which i always get with af, could go either way but tbh im not that hopeful. its so nice to hear success stories from people who bled during 2ww but i just cant see that being me, im struggling to retain any pma   
How are you doing hun? bet your sorry you asked now   

Milo, i hope that tiny bit of spotting is just from your cervix, i was told i had the same thing too, said it was likely i would bleed, but i dont think this much is right   
Hope yours has stopped now hun, rest up, not long to wait til your test     

Sueandles, thanks for sharing your story, i so hope that is what is happening to me too, but i find it so hard to beleive, i bled the same on last tx and it turned into full af and bfn. I will try and cling to some hope that my story will be similar to yours   , thanks hun


----------



## Guest

Not sorry I asked at all Liggsy     you need to say how you feel  I'll send you some PMA and keep my fingers crossed for you and your embies                       xxxxx


----------



## liggsy

Thanks shemonkey    i need it today. hope you are doing ok hun? xxx


----------



## Guest

Not too bad thanks Liggsy   

Debs...any news on Bubbles?       

xxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hiya ladies   

GOOD NEWS clinic rang this am and said that Bubbles had grown into a 3 cell embryo this morning, was hoping for a 4 cell egg but it is less than 48 hours since fertilisation so still happy   clinic said egg was a good grade 2 but pointed out that they don't have any better success with grade 1's, so still some hope for my Bubbles.

DH and me had a cry last night   thinking that Bubbles wasn't going to make it through the night but just gob smacked   this morning when we got the call but obviously happy  

Hopfully will continue to grow ready for its mummy tomorrow 

Will keep you all posted tomorrow.

Love Debs
x  x


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo Debs, that's fantastic news!!! Bubbles is obviously a little fighter     Best of luck for ET tomorrow     xxx


----------



## alison123

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that I just got a false NEGATIVE with a predictor test. I have been getting strong lines on all brand for a few days, bit obsessed but hey!!! Anyway bought predictor today and also a cheeps test that said don't test before missed period!! Had a strong clear blue line this morning, about an hour ago though I would try the predictor (get a kick every time from seeing that line) and it was negative, even after 5 minutes!!! So I googled it for the hcg level (after nearly crying and thinking another chem pregnancy) and all this sites came up saying people getting false negs with them, even when 7 weeks etc!! I decided to try the other cheap one and immediate dark line!!!!!!

Just looked and predictor now has the lightest line ever!!!!!!! NOT GOOD for my sanity. Had this been my first test I would have thought it was all over.


----------



## Guest

That's not good Alison   Thanks for letting us know! I only use FRER, Clearblue or Superdrug so will be sticking to them   Congrats again   xxx


----------



## dizzydi

Elo lovely 2ww ladies. Hope you are all feeling well and staying positive.
I've still got the little giggles and tender (.)(.)
I decided to order pregnancy test yesterday rather than go outp & buy. Will arrive mid next week my dh said he is going to hide so I cannot test early. Still got 9 days of torture to wait.
Fingers crossed for everyone. 
Di x


----------



## xtracutie

Morning everyone,

Well TEST DAY TODAY a day early as going on holiday this evening (so clinic told me to test a day early), well im glad to say after a very long 2ww and ver sore boobs and feeling sick and all the cramps ect..

I got a BFP im so excited i nearly cried DH away with work til tonight so called him 1st thing.

so my holiday will be one to celebrate, so got the rest of the day to get ready, call clinic to book scan for when i get back and then spend the next 10 days relaxing and taking it easy as have been so busy this week.

I hope this is the start of many BFP  im   for you all in your 2ww, i hope every one is doing ok.

I will try and check in on here to see how every one is doing while im away..

Goog Luck all of you xxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa

xtracutie - Yayyy very pleased for you, keep resting but enjoy your holiday


----------



## xtracutie

Thank you so much Georginaa, hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Your welcome, I am doing better than I expected to be honest, just want to start again now, but we know we can't yet


----------



## xtracutie

Oh hun,

Glad your doing better, when can you try again?
xx


----------



## dizzydi

Congratulations xtracutie


----------



## Georginaa

Have to wait for 3 periods, so it will be November/December time. I have follow up 26th August so will know more then.


----------



## Victoriag

xtracutie - congratulations on your BFP you give me hope as I have been exactly the same as you!!!

Have a fab holiday you deserve it - if your going to Spain where I currently am Ita bloody hot so be warned !!!

long may the BFPs continue!!!

I only have 2 days til test day!!!  Can I ask a question I continue to get up in the night to go to the loo will my pee still be concentrated enough to a test

Take care all xxxx


----------



## xtracutie

Georginaa, Hope it goes well when you go back and 3 months isnt that long to wait, i will be thinking of you.

Victoria, we going south france so hope it will be nice there to, hope all goes well in 2 days i have been getting up at 4 am for a wee every morning and tested at7 am this morning so dont think it makes much differance, Good Luck xxxx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations xtracutie     Enjoy your holiday   xxx


----------



## jato1977

Congratulations Xtracutie!
So happy for you 
My OTD is Sat and I'm getting very nervous, not many symptoms and feel as is AF may arrive any time soon :-(
Just hoping it's a good sign.
Good luck to every one else testing soon xxx
Jo


----------



## Victoriag

xtracutie thanks enjoy your holiday!!!

Jato you test same day as me!!  Im so so nervous!!!  good luck hun xx


----------



## Becki Boop

Congratulations xtracutie.....i am sooooooooooooooooo happy for you....really needed some good news....have a fab holiday and take it easy girlie wooohaaaaaa!     xxxxxxxxxx

Good luck everyone, i am         for you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Ladies,

Not wanting to sound depressing, but more posting this in case anybody can relate to it - I have now had bleeding since Monday, that has got heavier and yesterday and today it's really quite heavy and painful - I am still going to test tomoz, but not hopeful obviously (LOL!) and feel almost releived the 2WW is over - if that makes sense.  I just wanted to let you know that although u may feel teriible if it doesn't work, hopefully you too will feel a sense of releif when you get your result wot eva it may be and you can start to feel you again and go and spoil yourselves rotten and be     

I really hope you do get good news, but if not there is always hope for next time and miracles can and do happen every day


----------



## Pixie73

Congratulations xtracutie! 

Fantastic news and gives us all hope!


----------



## smiler100

hi ladies can i join ur thread?

i had embryo transfer today, 3day transfer.

10cell and 8cell, both grade 2.

how early would i get an accurate result, as i cant wait until 25th aug lol

xx


----------



## ClaireD1975

First Timer,

I'm sorry it's going the way you would like liked my darling. I'll tell you what happened with my cycle it may help answer a few questions. I had my first icsi in July with ET on the 22nd, on the 30th when my period was due I started having intermittent light spotting, so called clinic and they said carry on with the pesseries and text a day early. The light pink bleeding carried on for 24 hours and then by the Saturday night I was bleeding properly and the pain was agonizing, I'm sure that because the pesseries are designed to stop the bleeding and your body wants to bleed a AF it's like there's a battle going on in your uterus. I never get painful AF just a few niggles here at there but I was doubled up. I carried on as they said but when you know its AF its hard to carry on with all those hormones raging around it feels like the meds are delaying the inevitable. My story ended with a BFN but by the time Wednesday came and I was able to test and know for sure I felt that same relief that you feel, just knowing that it was over. I don't think it's wrong to feel that sense of relief that you mentioned, the 2ww is so so hard, harder than I could have ever imagined. I hope and pray for you that it's just one that's lost and the others still there. Just take care of yourself and I'm a week further along now and it gets easier with time and the physical pain and emotional pain lessens and like you said, we'll go again and this cycle as a little practice run. I have my follow up soon and I will ask my clinic if they can do anything with the pesseries as they obviously didn't work, I may be wrong but my clinic said that they would stop your AF.

Sending you love and cuddles and I truly understand the pain and heartbreak that you are feeling x x Claire


----------



## hawkslaw82

Hi all,

I feel a bit like I’m gate crashing, but I’m on my 2ww – 12dp2dt – and I started spotting yesterday. Just light brownish (sorry, TMI!) but then today it started to turn a bit pinkish. It’s still not like AF, but I’m petrified to go to the loo every single time I need just in case it’s bad news.

My OTD isn’t until Tuesday and I’m determined to wait until then as DH is away with work until Saturday anyway (bad timing) I’m trying to stay positive, but my boobs aren’t sore anymore and my lower back was really sore a couple of days ago.

Am I being stupid trying to remain positive? I know people have had BFPs after bleeding, but most of them have had other symptoms like nausea and sore boobs, without these symptoms is it looking a bit bleak?

As I say, trying to stay positive and we have 4 frosties so all hope is not lost, but I really had convinced myself it would work.

Kxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi ClaireD1975,

Thank you for your story, it really helps to know that other people understand and I would like to keep in touch to see what advice you are given as we are in a very similar situation.  I am going to try and find out why the progesterone pessaries didn't seem to work - maybe we need more progesterone or maybe its just one of those things LOL!    
I actually started bleeding lightly 2 days before AF was due, so only 5 days after 5 day blastocyst transfer - I am hoping that by keeping notes, it may help with my next round of ICSI.  I only had 1 embryo transferred, so I pretty much know its over.  

Anyway   fingers n toes crossed for us for next time and hopefully there will be lessons learnt from this failed cycle.

Luv and hugs and i will be more happy me after tomoz when its all done and dusted!!  I am glad you are getting there and feeling more you again....hope you are spoiling yourself lots and sending you lots of


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Hawkslaw,

You are not being stupid at all trying to remain positive, I know people have had BFPs after bleeding even with no other typical pregnancy symptoms....hang in there we are all different and our bodies respond very differently to the hormone drugs (which give you sore boobies!)   

You also have 4 frosties which is fabulous, it is totally natural to convince yourself it has worked, then it hasn't etc, that just the nature of the IVF beast I'm afraid.  Will keep everythin crossed for you....try and pamper yourself and distract yourself as much as poss - I went out every night if I felt well enough, as I was cracking up LOL!

Stay      thinking of you and    its a good result xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hawkslaw82

Thanks First Timer 

I’m really trying my best to stay positive, and I really appreciate the support. I just never thought for a second I’d have these sort of doubts just a few days before OTD – I’ve been so good at not testing early!

All the very best of luck for your OTD tomorrow,   I will keep my fingers and toes crossed. Even if I’m not one of the lucky ones it’s lovely to read positive stories for those who are lucky enough. It gives me some hope that it will work for us, maybe not this time, but I’ll be some-one’s Mum eventually (some-one’s overprotective Mum!!)


----------



## Guest

Hi Smiler and Hawkslaw   and good luck    

Good luck for tomorrow First Timer and loving your positive attitude, it does help to look forward   Unfortunately though this is actually my last go and if this doesn't work we'll be moving on to donor eggs if we can ever raise the money so I can't really look forward to another go    

How's everyone else doing today?       

xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Shemonkey - I so   it works for you hon, you are such a lovely supportive optimistic shemonkey, so don't lose hope yet!!!          

Hawkslaw - OMG, i bet we will all be over-protective, well I was a spolit brat and turned out not too bad    

i have been told this afternoon I don't have to even test tomoz and can just do a test at home, but going in anyway to find out wot went wrong and book a follow-up, they aint getting rid of me that easy LOL!!!  i still have my frostie        

Off to play bingo shortly (how sad!) Love n hugs xxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hello Ladies

I had an FET today, a SET by choice, and I now have one lil 4-cell Grade 1 embie on board so I guess I'm PUPO and on the dreaded 2ww   

As you will see from my details this is my 2nd time around as I was lucky enough to be successful on a fresh cycle and have my gorgeous DS.

Looking forward to sharing this madness with you all          

CJx


----------



## Guest

Thanks First Timer    Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Hi CalamityJ   congrats on your DS and here's hoping for second time lucky!    

xxx


----------



## Specky77

Hey ladies

Can I please be added, had et on 10/08/10 and due to test 22/08/10. This is a fet with ivig at the argc, I'm already going crazy with boredom!!

Paula xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Specky   fingers crossed  how are you feeling?   xxx


----------



## Specky77

Hiya

I'm feeling fine my main problem during these 2ww's is that I over obsess on whether I'm not resting enough which is silly because I've literally been a couch potato since coming home Tuesday. I'm still at that positive stage although probably by next week I'll have the usual doubts. I just keep thinking new clinic and lots of new things we've tried so surely I have a chance. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Guest

Yep feel pretty much the same, positive at the mo but I know by next week I'll be climbing the walls   Have also been a couch potato since Saturday and noe beginning to wonder if maybe I'm not doing enough   !!! The madness of the 2ww eh?   xxx


----------



## Specky77

Fingers crossed we both get good news. Are you going to be working at all during the 2ww, I'm due to go back next Wednesday, which isn't too bad as will only have 3 days there.


----------



## Guest

I'm very lucky to be self employed so can work when I want, probably drag myself back to my desk on Monday


----------



## Milo73

Evening Ladies 

Sorry for neglecting you all. Thank you for all your messages of support & PM's. My lovely friends have been keeping me busy since yesterday. Last night we went for dinner & then some hot vampire/werewolf swoon action at the movies! Today lunch & mooch around the shops with my mate & her 4 year old which was a real tonic.

I have read through & you have all been busy, I shall try & catch up!

*Xtracutie* - Excellent News!!           Have a fab holiday! 

*Jato1977* - How are you? Not long now, keep that PMA up!  

*Liggsy* - More    and    coming your way.

*Debs* -How are you today? How did ET go?  

*Alison* - Congratulations again on that BFP!   

*Pixie* - Not stressing is very difficult, it is such an easy & natural response. Just take it easy & try not to overthink everything   

*Shemonkey* - I am glad you are still optimistic   How are your hips now? I have not heard of that but pretty positive it will be the progesterone. Sorry, but I can't stop humming Shakira now  'Oh my hips don't lie'! Seriously though, you are a pillar & thank you for your support. I am    that this is your time.

*Di* - How is it going?  

*Georgina* - Hi, how are you? Glad to see you are looking forward to next Tx    

*Victoria* -  Keeping everything crossed for you   

*First Timer* -    I agree with you re. closure but I have everything crossed that you get a wonderful surprise tomorrow    

*Smiler* - Hi , welcome. Try & hold on for your OTD. Testing early can cause undue stress as you can never know if it is an accurate result. Take care and enjoy being PUPO!  

*Claire* - Hi , that was a lovely message.   Glad you are holding up & looking forward. 

*Hawklslaw* - Hi , welcome. I feel like I know you already as was following your diary! Sorry to hear you started spotting but try to remain positive as you are right, loads of ladies go on to have BFPs.     Are you using crinone? I suspect we may be at the same clinic as your embryologist has the same name as mine! 

*CalamityJ* - Hi , welcome to the 2WW madness. Congratulations on your DS & good luck with this Tx.  

*Specky* - Hi , welcome to you too! Good Luck   

So sorry if I have missed anyone 

*AFM* - Felt quite good today & even got some of my PMA back   this morning [TMI ALERT  ] a massive chunk of the crinone gunk literally fell out of me, It was soaked with brown blood. After that, nothing. I started to think that it had been old blood that was being plugged in by the crinone & this was a good thing. Unfortunately in the last couple of hours I have fresh blood so am convinced it is all over. I am seriously considering testing tomorrow morning which is 3 days early but still 13dp3dt so am sure will be accurate.

Take care all.

Milo x


----------



## dizzydi

Evening ladies. Hope everyone is well & feeling positive.
Welcome specky77 your otd is the same as mine. 
Bit stressed this eve 20 minute journey home from work took me 2 hrs.
I have a quick question are there any 2ww ladies who are also diabetic - would love to compare of you are having strange blood sugar readings.

Lots of prayers to everyone


----------



## Gypsy Moon

First Timer - Good luck for today.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


xxxx


----------



## Milo73

Good Morning Ladies,

It is all over for me this cycle    AF is here in full force so tested this morning - BFN.  Called the clinic who advised me to stop the progesterone if I was sure it was AF.

You have all been a great support & I will continue to check in & see how you are doing.      to all of you.

Milo x


----------



## Guest

Oh Milo I'm so so sorry    It's all just so unfair and heartbreaking     xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie73

Oh Milo, so sorry to hear that.

 

Sending loads of hugs.

X


----------



## smiler100

Oh Milo - i am very sorry 

I hope everyone is ok, for all those who have bfn's, its a real shame, life is just soo cruel!!

I am on day 1 of my 2ww, and i am constipated (sorry TMI)

i dont know what to do, i think its the pessaries causing it.

My mum bought me some fibrgel (spelling?) , will this be safe to use?

I have read the instructions and it says pregnant ladies can use it, but then it says if u are taking medication that causes constipation then you should not take it.

Im confused??

The nurse at the clinic said that i should look out for constipation, and yesterday i stupidly said no it hasnt caught me yet lol.

But, i havent been to the loo for nearly a week (tmi), and when i tried to go yesterday evening nothing would happen. arrrh


----------



## Guest

I always get constipated during the first couple of days and was advised by my clinic to take Senna, I also drank prune juice   and cups of warm water which really helped, eat plenty of fruit and veg and drink lots of water too    xxx


----------



## wendybess

Hello every one 

I've had my first natural DIUI and test on sunday officially!!! did a test today but negative 

Praying for a bfp on sunday

Good luck everyone


----------



## Guest

for a bfp for you wendybess, good luck     xxx


----------



## Sonja J

Hi all, New to site. Don't normally post but had 2 blasts transferred on Tues 3rd Aug. Test due  15 Aug.... feeling ok and hopeful as 1st Time IVF @ Oxford Fertility Unit.  Endo / Ovarian Cysts since age 21, now 34. Trying to fill my time until Sunday and not think about result until then. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck Sonja J!!           xxx


----------



## alison123

Hey everyone, 

MILO -  so sorry this is the worst part of treatment!! Glad you have good friends around you looking after you. I would test as you should know by now? At least you then know?

Sheemonkey - stay positive!! Not too long!!

Welcome to new buddies and hope you all cope as well as you can with the wait.

Afm - got admitted to hospital yesterday with OHSS which is on the on the high moderate side, I was there all day until late last night and had to beg them to let me home (2 little ones) but now have to go back every second day for repeat bloods and scans!! They did my HCG and yesterday it was 287, official test day today so happy with that.

Anyway me and my massive massive (seriously I look 9 months pregnant) stomach are off to watch trash as signed off work and DH gone to get LOs from nannies so rare 5 minutes ti myself.


----------



## Guest

Hope you're ok Alison and the OHSS doesn't get any worse   xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Ladies

Milo -    I hope you have better luck next time   

Wendybess - there's still a chance your BFN could turn into a BFP on Sunday   

AFM - Day 1 of 2ww crossed off the list, 13 to go although I now damn well I won't make it without doing at last 1 HPT a couple of days earlier.  Today has been interesting as I've been trying to take things easy but with DH ill and in bed and an 18-month old that wants to use me as a climbing frame it's not happened as planned but I guess its ok.  I'm really lucky in that DS loves a lay-in (I woke him up at 9.45 this morning!) and he's had a 2-hour nap this afternoon so I took myself off to bed as well, seeing as everyone else in the house did why shouldn't I haha    Progynova is making me tired and the cyclogest is making me bloated and erm a little windy   but I'm hoping that feeling will go away now that I have moved from the backdoor to the frontdoor if you get my drift!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not going completely gaga   

CJx


----------



## liggsy

Milo, im so very sorry hun, i really thought it was going to be a positive result for you today, look after yourself, you have been so great at keeping everyone well supported through this 2ww and im just sorry you were not rewarded for it    take care xxx

Shemonkey, how you feeling today hun?

Sorry i never got on yesterday i was doing so much better as bleeding had stopped all together, nothing overnight either, nothing all day until a few hours ago when i got really bad AF pains and started spotting again    this cant be implantation still can it? i know its just a matter of time before af arrives in full force and takes away my dream again    im struggling girls xxx


----------



## Guest

Liggsy      really hope you're wrong honey       My clinic always say to try and stay as positive as you can unless you have a full bleed, I know how hard it is but it really isn't over yet, my fingers are crossed so tightly for you      

                               

xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Typing from Wii, so can't do smilies and hugs, but luv n hugs Milo, I am so sorry, I also had BFN today....at least we can start feeling normal again soon honey and enjoy a drink or 10 over the weekend!!  I hope you are ok, I had all week to prepare for result, so had toughened up some what for today....It is such a emotional, upsetting journey at times and I send u lots of love 
Best of luck to you all, we so need u to give us some good happy news.....will be checking in too, 2 c if I can help with anything....big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Big hugs to you too First Timer     Hope you go on to be successful on your second try     xxxxxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

First Timer and Milo - so sorry to hear your news.  Stay strong and take care.  Sending you      .


Liggsy and Shemonkey - Hang in there.  Sending you          


Wendybess - Hoping your BFN turns into a BFP over the weekend.


CalamityJ - Hoping your 2ww goes without a hitch.


Alison - Hoping you are starting to feel better.


Sonya J - Hello and welcome to the group.


Hi to anyone else that I have missed.  Hoping everyone has a great weekend.


AFM - Feeling strange.  Have the feeling that AF is on it's way, along with backache and bloating and odd pains down below.  Keep on getting headaches and I very rarely suffer from them.  What's all that about?  Keep checking my knickers too.  Other than that I'm fine and glad the weekend is here.  Have to sit a dispensary exam on Monday (something to take my mind off things).


Lots of Love
Gypsy Moon
xxxx


----------



## Guest

All pretty normal Gypsy Moon   The progesterone cause all sorts of symptoms including headaches, bloating etc   Best of luck for Monday     xxx


----------



## Henny

Sorry Milo & First Timer, its heartbreaking.   I too got a BFN on Wednesday just getting my head around it now.
So many hurdles that we have to jump & then go through the 2ww to get the devasting news.  
Not giving up tho we just have to start saving hard...

Hope you guys are pampering yourselfs  

Good luck to you all, hang on in there!!  Here's hoping that some BFP'S are round the corner xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry JulieJuly      xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Hope it is ok to join this thread. We have just completed our third IVF cycle and my lovely wife had ET today of two 8-cell embies. We have 6 others that were at 6 cell today so we have left them culturing to see if any make it to blasts for freezing.

Our consultant has said that we can test blood on the 24th or urine on 26th although the really sensitive test should show about the same time as the blood! I'm a midwife so can take the samples at work.

And here starts the wait.

 for everyone!

Lynn xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Pinktink   good luck    Have been reading your diary... so hope it works for you   xxx


----------



## braceland2010

Hi Ladies


Well its day 8  in my 2ww and i feel like AF will arrive any day now and I am black and blue from the bruising from my clexane injecions has anyone else experienced bruising from this?


----------



## wenkev

Hello there
I have been on the midsomer miracles thread but wanted to start posting here too.  I had one perfect embie transfered yesterday (it was my only one, as I only had 1 follie after 300iu of gonal F on short protocol).  Test date (POAS) is 27th August.
Hello to those names I recognise from MM too  
Cheers,
wenkev


----------



## Jodes17

Hi
I am new here too. I'm having ICSI, had day 3 ET yesterday and had 3 embies put in! 
2ww test date 27 aug 
Jx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi all, 

I have just posted on cycle buddies as well sothought I should do the same over here!!

Anyway the 2WW is over for us but in the best possible way I have done two test this morning both of which have come back ...  

Im in absolute shock!!!  But so so happy!!!!

Thanks all for your support this place has been invaluble to me over the last couple weeks so from the bottom of my heart I thank you all!!

Vics xxxx


----------



## jato1977

Hi All
Congratulations Victoriag!!!   

Unfortunately, it was a   for us today.
We are devastated.
Just need some time now to take news in.
Good luck to everyone else who haven't tested yet xxx
Jo


----------



## Gypsy Moon

jato1977 - so sorry.  Sending you loads of       .  Look after yourself this weekend.


Take Care,
Gypsy Moon
xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, im afraid its over for us again, af arrived in full force last night with the worst period pains ive ever had! 5 days before otd too, im truly gutted. Clinic have said i have to carry on with cyclogest and test on weds, what is the point? its just carrying on a charade which i dont need   
good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Liggsy - Sending you loads of          , you've been so supportive during my 2ww and I was hoping things would work out for you this time.  This is such a test for our strength, but you will come out of it stronger.  Look after yourself.  We are all here for you.


Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Liggsy, I'm so so sorry honey, was so hoping it would be ok for you            xxxxxx

So so sorry for you too Jato           xxxxxx

Congratulations Victoriag   

Hi to Jodes, wenkev and braceland.... best of luck to you all        

Hope the rest of you are bearing up ok       

xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Just wanted to let you know that I tested today on OTD and got a   . The result came up within seconds! Still can't believe it.
We had a day three 8-cell transferred on 29.07.2010! 5 frosties remain. We had donor egg IVF! (Eggshare, but donor decided to give us all her eggs after EC)

Our first cycle back in JAn 2009 ended up in BFN. This time I prepared with acupuncture (also on transfer date), brazil nuts, fresh pineapple juice, listening to Zita West cd etc. Felt a lot more chilled as I knew what to expect.
Got all the usual Cyclogest side effects: bloating, sore boobs, af type pains.

The only thing slightly different to our last cycle was that I started feeling really really tired during the second week. Just couldn't stop yawning and had to go for naps in the afternoon and after work.

Still didn't think it had worked until I tested today. 

Don't give up hope girls, your time will come. Try to stay away from testing early. It just puts you through an unnecessary rollercoaster of emotions. At least if you don't test till OTD you can still hope you are pregnant till the last minute. 

   to all of you .   to whoever had BFNs and Congratulations to everybody  who tested positive.

Love Anya
x


----------



## Guest

Congratulations anyamac!!   xxx


----------



## Jelly Baby

WOO-HOOO!! Congratulations anyamac, that's great news   Have a lovely chilled happy weekend   x


----------



## CalamityJ

wow a real mixed bag of BFNs and BFPs today. So sorry to those of you who had a BFN, keep trying and your time will come to have a LO one way or another 

Huge congrats on the BFPs 

*Anyamac* - I had DEICSI 2 years ago with my DS and did everything you did re acupuncture etc and I'm hoping that by doing exactly the same this time we'll be successful with our FET. Good luck and enjoy every moment 

CJx


----------



## kirst01

Liggsy

Hun- dont give up- I bled from 6dp5dt and still ended up with a BFP (and I bled really heavily with clots)- unfortunately it did end in a m.c at 5 weeks-but please dont give up....

    

xxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Girls

Congratulations to the BFP's    and big   to the BFN's; so sorry  

Can I join the list of 2ww'ers?  My ET was yesterday and OTD 27/8.  It's my 7th IVF and we almost cancelled this cycle because of poor response and were advised DE is now the only way forward.  But we collected the one little follie that did grow and it developed into a beautiful 5 cell embie yeterday (2DT) so we had it put back and are praying for a miracle.

Hi Calamity - great to see you here. Sending you lots of       and      .

And   to everyone waiting.

Reb xx


----------



## smiler100

5cell on day 2 sounds pretty good to me hun.

fingers crossed for u

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi reb   I've been following your diary and was so pleased that your embie made it    Masses of luck to you honey      xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi

congrats to all the bfp's and lots of hugs to the bfn today. 

Just wanted to say to braceland - I've never used clexane but I'm a midwife and you will tend to get worse bruises if there is any of the clexane on the needle when it goes in so if you can see a drop on it point it needle up and give it a flick - you will inevitably bruise on some but this does seem to help.

Love Lynn x


----------



## reb363

Thanks Restless SheMonkey (fab name) and Smiler - I'm totally thrilled to bits   

Hope everyone else is feeling okay and not going too bonkers on 2ww.  I'm blaming the steroids but the only side effect I have so far is that I'm obsessed with toffee crisps.


----------



## Guest

mmmmmm love toffee crisps   

Pinktink, do you think that would work for Gestone too? Have some nasty bruises on my **** !!

xxx


----------



## reb363

God A-SM - I have the biggest bruises on my    from Gestone.  Doing them myself and slightly worried with my fat, toffee crisp bottom I'm not getting into the muscle  - they don't hurt going in - but they hurt like hell about 10 minutes later so they are definitely doing something,.


----------



## stephf10

Hello all,

I've been stalking you all for the last few days, and feel worn out but heartened by the support and info available on this board. (I've cried countless times over some of the stories on here)
I'm on my first IVF cycle and am 6dpt (I think thats right!) after having two 8 cell embryos transferred on monday. 
I've been having really bad back pains and assuming its cylogest, have also had v mild occasional nausea, but have thrown up this afternoon after eating, but feel ok again now. Could this also be cylogest ?


----------



## Pinktink

Anxious Shemonkey said:


> mmmmmm love toffee crisps
> 
> Pinktink, do you think that would work for Gestone too? Have some nasty bruises on my  !!
> 
> xxx


erm I honestly don't know but I would think it's possible, I do ambers gestone and I always clear it off the needle first just in case lol and she doesn't often get a bruise.

If you are using the right needles and going in all the way you should get to the muscle but you could always use your leg I you are worried...

They are nasty injections though as the liquid is so thick! Saying that poor dw has to be on vitamin b12 injections and they are evil!!!


----------



## vicky82

Hi everyone 
Please could i join u all on this fabulous page.
I am due to test on 24/8 following a 5 day transfer. I had 2 good/ecellent blasts put back. All i have to do now is stay mentally sane for the next 10 days. lol
I wish all all the best of luck.

vicky.


----------



## alison123

Hi steph and Vicky, good luck on your 2ww. Steph, what day transfer did you have? Symptoms sounds promising.

Hope everyone else is well and so sorry to ready bfn stories, hope you can all try again soon x and congrats to the bfps. 

Afm still very I'll with OHSS, back into hospital on Monday for testing again, if can lady that long!!! Had a lovely message from Saffron but I can't reply on this stupid iPad!! If your easing hope you feel better x 

Alison x


----------



## stephf10

Hi I  transferred monday, so seems a bit early, but fingers crossed eh   Was a bit worried it may be OHSS but I only had 7 follicles...can you still get it with that few. Sorry you're still suffering with OHSS Alison, hope you're being looked after well....


----------



## wendybess

Hi everyone

AF came last night, still did the test this morning BFN    

Roll on round 2 in a couple of days.


----------



## reb363

Sorry Wendybess.


----------



## Gypsy Moon

wendybess - so sorry, hope you are able to relax over the coming days, and gather your strength for another go.  Sending you loads of         .  We are all here for you should you need us.


xxx


----------



## firebolt1982

Bookmarking x

Mandy xxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Steph and Alison - how are you both feeling today? Hope much better.

Fun to have an ipad Alison. I really fancy one. Saw someone reading the paper on it the other day and it looked awesome.

You need some bubbles Steph so kicked you off with a few  .


----------



## Guest

So sorry Wendybess, take care lovely    

Hi Steph, Vicky and firebolt  Welcome to the thread and good luck    

Reb, blimey you're brave to do the **** jabs yourself  How are you feeling today? 

Pinktink, thanks honey, have heard those B12 injections are pretty nasty, does dw have to have them every day? 

How are you feeling now Alison? 

Gypsy Moon, you ok honey? 

Hi everyone else, hope you're bearing up ok 

xxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Restless SheMonkey 

You're now more than half way through your 2ww - hooray - bet it will whizz along now      

Mmm - jabs - think I'm not getting them in the muscle so went and picked up some bigger needles - green not blue - so they might feel different tomorrow. I guess if it only goes into the fat it won't work. I
think I fooled the nurses about how big my







is as I was sitting down when they gave me the needles 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend

Reb x


----------



## alison123

Hi everyone, 

Reb - iPad is great, except seems to struggle with recognizing text boxes on this site x but good fun and dh reads paper on it everyday too!!

Wendy - so sorry for bfn, hope next cycle your one.

Shemonkey -  how you coping hon? Funny how every hour feels like 2!!

Steph - how are you feeling today? What day was your ET so how old are your emboss??

Afm - no change except another 2 lbs on scale which is total 9 in 4 days!!!! All fluid !!back to hospital at 9.30 am tomorrow hope they wont admit me!! 

Anyway bye for now x sorry those I missed


----------



## Sonja J

Oh my god.....a  positive result. Still in shock   . Can't quite believe it. Especially as been having cramps on and off all week so had convinced myself that IVF hadn't worked. Anyhow, fingers crossed that everything will be ok. Sending love, luck and hugs to all those also waiting. Thinking of you all. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Sonja J     xxx


----------



## Sonja J

Thanks restless shemonkey.

So sorry wendybess. Huge hug to you xxx

Not sure if this will help anyone ...I swear by the advice in Zita West's book....acupuncture between egg collection and emb transfer (and have been having acupuncture once a month all year) & reflexology. I took 10 days off work from egg collection onwards and did 3 days bed rest after emb transfer with warm fleece round belly as Zita suggested keeping that area warm. Also tried to keep myself calm with deep breathing exercises when felt a bit wobbly and lots of poisitive visualisation (e.g 2 x blasts in red sleeping bags in womb!!!- sounds daft but I think it helped keep mind focussed in a positive way). Also have been taking normal folic & multivitamin, EFA's & B Vits & Q10.

If you'd have asked me a year ago whether I'd have bought into all of the above new age stuff then I'd have laughed ........but now I'm convinced that it has had a major part to play.


----------



## Sonja J

Congrats anyamac.

Agree with you anyamac re: testing early. Not sure I could put myself through it. Same here re unusual tiredness, was in bed by 7pm a couple of nights last week.

xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

Sorry Wendybess 

Congrats SonjaJ  Totally agree re acupuncture, keeping tummy area warm etc I did all that with my DS and repeating it all again now.

AFM I've been feeling a little queasy on and off and trying not to read too much into it - I felt like this a few days after ET with DS so I'm not sure if its a positive thing or just the meds







I guess time will tell!

CJ x


----------



## reb363

Hooray SonyaJ      - Congratulations    .  And thanks for sharing the advice.

Calamity - sounds good - fingers crossed   

Rx


----------



## dizzydi

Hello Ladies, Just a quick one to see how everyone is holding up. & to say congratulatins to all the recent BFP  & I'm really sorry to those with BPN.

I'm now getting really anxious (11dt/3dt) otd day not till 22 another 6 days away.
Still got slight sore (.)(.) not as sore as they have been   and still got pre AF pains - not had any spotting what so ever. If AF is going to come will it come within normal time lines or does the progestion pessaries delay it ? Convinced AF is about to arrive but   it won't


----------



## braceland2010

Thanks Pinktink for the feedback on the clexane I look like a punching bag!!


im day 10 but AF arrived today and the pains have been extreme, as this is my 7th cycle I know this feeling so I will go in for the bloods but the quality of the eggs im transferring are not great, transfer on day 2 with only 1 4 cell.  Has anyone had success with this quality?


----------



## Orchid88

Hi Ladies

Hoping I can join in the banter. I'm back in the 2ww as of today! I had a FET (natural cycle apart from trigger) with 3 x 2-day embryos... seeing the doc again tomorrow to fine tune any meds and I guess he'll tell me then the exact test date but guessing it will be around 12 days from now?

I haven't had a chance to read the posts... but will do so now that I am having my 3 to 4 days of prescribed feet-up!


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone   Hope you're all ok?   

So sorry braceland     When are you having your bloods done honey? Did you have a day 2 or 3 transfer? A 4 cell on day 2 is normal as far as I'm aware     

Hi N15   Good luck!!         

Hi dizzydi      fingers crossed honey 

   

xxx


----------



## hawkslaw82

Oh my Goodness, I've been avoiding FF for the last couple of days while I got my head round everything, but had to come on today. My bleeding started to get lighter on Friday night and then gradually has got lighter and lighter up until today so after being so good not testing early I caved in this morning (OTD is tomorrow) Tested this morning and it was a BFP!!! Couldn't get my head round it so just tested again and it's a definate BFP!!! Both times the lines have come up instantly - surely 2 tests can't be wrong?!

I'm absolutely beside myself and don't quite know where to put myself. I had done all my crying and got my head round moving on so now I'm just absolutely shocked and elated and everything else that comes with being proved wrong in the best possible way.

To everyone worrying about the 2ww my advice would be don't symptom watch as hard as it may be, and if you do and there are no symptoms it's not necessarily the end of your dream. I've had absolutely zero symptoms and what has turned out to be heavy spotting and for today at least our dream has come true. The nurse said it's common for people to bleed through pregnancy so just to keep an eye on it and take things easy, but for now just sitting in shock!

Congratulations to all who have had BFP's in the last few days since I've been on, and to those who haven't had the news they wanted just keep moving forward, it seems that miracles do happen.

Kxx


----------



## Guest

Yippee hawkslaw      fab news honey!!! xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hello,

Sorry I haven't posted here for a while.  Have spent the weekend revising and taking Lucy to the Blue Cross dog show in Burford.  She didn't disgrace herself, although we didn't get placed in any of her classes, but we had a great day and the weather was lovely (miles better than the weather on Saturday).  Did my dispensing exam this morning - was harder than I thought it was going to be.  Now have to wait for the results.

Congratulations for all the BFP's and sending loads of     to anyone who got a BFN.


Sorry I'm not able to do any personal's.  My laptop is about to die and my DH has the power lead at work grrrr.

AFM - Nothing to report. No cramps, no AF pains, no sore boobs, the occasionally twinge and had back ached over the weekend but all in all I am feeling pretty good.  Test day Wednesday, getting more nervous as the time gets nearer.  So want to test now and put my mind to rest but resisting.  Worried that symptoms have started to disappear - will this mean a BNF?  Can't believe it would work at the success rates for my age (39) is so low.



TTN
Gypsy Moon
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Has to work for some of us Gypsy moon   sending you lots of  and hoping for a great result for you on Weds        xxx


----------



## reb363

*She Monkey* - you little devil - I was really confused and  yesterday that i'd got your name wrong (I'd put anxious SM and then saw it was restless SM!) and went back and modified it and thought I was going bonkers and clearly had anxiety on the mind and now I can see you change your name      that's so fun. It's made my day.

*hawkslaw82*    - I've seen that so many times on the threads and no-one ever believes it until it happens to them. I'm so thrilled for you - amazing news. You'll be a famous FF now too as when other people think it's all over for them because they are bleeding we'll be able to show them that miracles do happen and it's happened to you. Amazing.

*dizzydi* -    . try and relax - easier said than done and I'll be climbing walls wioth 6 days to OTD but it's way too early to know. Lots of my cycle buddies have tested negative the day before and then positive on the day so keep thinking positive and hang on in there. When in doubt reach for the toffee crisps.

*braceland* - so sorry hun   I know how stressful it is - it's my 7th time too and it doesn't get any easier. 4 cell on day 2 is where it should be so I'll really keep my fingers crossed it's your time.   and that your bleeding is a good sign.

*N15* - welcome -  probably 14 days from now so get used to putting feet up and lots of nice things to look after yourself now you are PUPO.  

*Gypsy Moon* - keep the PMA up      sending you loads of    and luck for Wed.

Must go - this really doesn't look like work to anyone reading over my shoulder.

Rebxxx


----------



## hawkslaw82

Thanks Reb and Shemonkey  It's absolutely true you don't believe it until it happens to you. Hopefully it gives some people some hope though 

Braceland - I had a 4 cell day 2 single embryo transfer and so far so good so keeping everything crossed for you  

Gypsymoon - all the very best of luck for Wednesday, you're doing so well not testing early. My symptoms disapeared completely last week, no sore boobs or anything. I had some lower back pain and cramping but none of the usual symptoms so keep positive.

Kxx


----------



## me and my boys

Hi all

Thought Id jump on this thread, hope you dont mind.

Had my FET today. Had 8 frozen embryos but only 1 got through the thaw. Lost one of its cells so it was a 3 cell that was transferred.  Embryologist said she was happy with it, all the cells look same size etc (to be honest didnt hear much of it as my head was heaven knows where, good job DH was listening!)  

Have been told to test on 2nd September which is technically 17 days not 14? If I followed the 14 day time frame I would be testing on our sons 3rd birthday and if its not good news it will put a dampner on the whole day.

Anyway thats me, finding it difficult to type with all the cotton wool DH is wrapping me up in, bless!


Sharon
x


----------



## Guest

sorry I confused you reb   I'm usually plain old Shemonkey but while I'm on the 2ww I change it according to my (ever changing) moods!!!   How are you feeling today?   

I had a 4 cell (that was just beginning to divide into a 5 cell) and a 2 cell day 2 transfer hawkslaw so it's encouraging to hear that a 2 day transfer absolutely can and does work!! Conratulations again     

Hi me and my boys   Good luck honey!!       

xxx


----------



## alison123

Hi everyone,

Hawkslaw - massive congratulations, wow this 2ww is such a roller coaster, you must have gone through every emotion!

Gypsey moon - just a few days! Good luck and as long as you have one good embie what's age!! A very good friend of mine had her daughter at 46!! 

Braceland -so sorry honey. 

DizzyDi - you seem to be on more of a 3ww than 2!! bless no wonder your going crazy, why so long? Or have i read wrong?

Shemonkey - love the name changes too! Great ides.

Afm - second hcg today which was good, results were

14 dpt - 287 (afternoon test)
18 dpt - 1093 (morning test)

So all good ihope, OHSS still bad!!! 

Alison


----------



## Guest

Blood results looking good Alison   xxx


----------



## dizzydi

Hi reb -  mmm mmm toffie crisp might just have to part take even thou its not good for me - stupid diabetes 

Alison123 not sure why wait is so long. This is my first ivf and didn't know it is 2ww normally. 

I had 2 embies - a 8 cell & 6 cell at 3dt

Feeling very calm & relaxed now. I won't test early 

I doing lots of     for everyone xxx


----------



## Guest

Lots of       for you too dizzydi xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Hi ladies, is it ok if i join you please?

First of all i'd like to send      to those of you who have got a BFN recently. I hope that your baby dreams come true very soon. Congratulations to those of you with BFPs, it's amazing to see that this rollercoaster ride can be worth it.

AFM - I'm 5dp3dt on a medicated FET cycle and i'm already sending myself   . I was really lucky to have 2 top quality embryos transferred which were apparently "doing fantastic". I was really relaxed for the first couple of days and then as of yesterday all my PMA went out of the the window. During my fresh IVF cycle I literally had no symptoms/cramps/AF pains etc. and got a BFN and at the moment my body feels exactly the same so i feel like this cycle is heading in the same direction. During all of my natural pregnancies i have had implantation pains from 6dpo onwards (they all ended in m/c) and i've convinced myself that if i don't feel anything then it can't have worked.

My OTD is 25th August but there is no way i'm waiting that long this time.


----------



## Guest

Course you can join us!!   So sorry about your miscarriages   Wishing you lots of luck       xxx


----------



## kirstenjane

Hi all
Please can I join you.  Had two top grade Blasts put back this afternoon and test date is the 28th August. Now to try not to go loopy!!!!  I haven't yet read back but hope to get to know all of you over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## dizzydi

Welcome we want a furball & kirstenjane- sending you  

Hi shemonkey, how you holding up. you test the day before me sending you lots of love &


----------



## wenkev

Hawkslaw- YAY on your BFP!!  

Short one as we have guests!  Sneaky post!  All fine here- did a POAS today (no, I am not crazy!!) I saw another lady who wanted to see when she went neagative after the trigger so she could know that anything positive thereafter was definitely embyro produced.  All trigger HCG is gone, as POAS was negative.  And as I am only 3 days post day 2 ET, I KNOW it could never be positive yet!!  Am happy with outcome and so far all going well.  (.) (.) very sore and squishy!!
Night
Wenkev


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Hawkslaw - Congratulations on your bfp.


----------



## Guest

Hi Kirstenjane  Good luck!     

Thanks Dizzydi  not long to go eh? Eeeeek 

xxx


----------



## firebolt1982

Hi!

I've been lurking the last few days but am now officially PUPO!

I am a surrogate trying to help my friends have the baby they deserve. History is in my signature, but this is our third transfer, but our first with a Natural FET.

Otd is 30th August.

Looking forward to going through the next 2 weeks with you all! Best wishes to everyone x

Mandy xxx


----------



## vicky82

Hi there,
Is it just me or is anyone else so not coping with this 2ww? I am only 3dp5dt and going completly insane lol. I am due to test on 24th which will be 10dp5dt but really dont think i can wait that long, my hcg injections will be gone out of my body i think by (sat) 7dp5dt, that would make it 14 days since last injection so do you think i would be testing to early by testing the (sun) 8dp5dt? Also i know you all are not medical professionals but what would you say my chances of BFP. I am 28 with no probs and just had 2 good quality blasts transferred?
Thankyou for reading my post and good luck to you all in 2ww xxx

vicky


----------



## lisa n

eve all

can i join your club please - yes the 2ww   we had fet today and have 2 back on board the mothership! not exactly sure what date to test on as are clinic says 16 days from transfer which would be 31st but are transfer nurse said to test 2 weeks from wed    will see how i feel closer to the date   

sticky vibes to all     

lisa n xx


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Hi Vicky, i'm also 5dp3dt but have a test day of 25th. You are definitely not the only one who is being sent bonkers by the 2ww, there have been tears aplenty from me over the last couple of days mainly because i haven't had any cramps etc. I know that it sounds silly, but if i could feel something at least i'd know something was going on in there (good or bad!).

I got really excited earlier as i had what can only be described as a pinching feeling in my uterus which lasted for about 10 minutes and was really intense, however a few minutes later i had a bit of a bad toilet experience (sorry if that is tmi   ) so i've put the pinching down to that. I'm going to be testing on Sunday as i'll be the equivalent of 14dpo by then and if i'm going to get a BFP it'll show up by then. Do you think that you will test early?

Hi to all the newbies - there are a lot of us joining this thread today.        to everyone and lots of sticky


----------



## vicky82

To, we want a furball
Hi i am glad i aint the only one going mad, the clock seems to be going backwards for me lol.
Yeah i think i will give in and test sunday.....fingers crossed..... my 2 embabies have snuggled up together and planning on staying. let me know how you get on and i wish you luck.

vicky82


----------



## reb363

Hi Girls - we should have a better name really than Autumn testers shouldn't we?  Like Autumn Berries or Autumn Angels or something?  

We want a furball - I had exactly that feeling when I was pregnant at the same time and am hoping to feel it again so      it's great news for you.  

I think you and Vicky might be testing a bit early. Don't get me wrong I'll be testing all the way I'm sure, creating a nationwide shortage of tests, but I do know lots of people including me who tested negative the day before and positive on the day - so a negative test won't mean anything other than you don't know...

Hi Mandy - I think we've cycled together before.  it's such a fantastic thing you are doing.  I really hope it works for you all this time.        .

    Bonkers SheMonkey.  Me too.

RXXX


----------



## Georginaa

Welcome to all you newbies and Good Luck, also Good Luck to anyone due to test     

Anyone with recent BFN hope you are all coping well       

Firebolt - You have to be strong to go through IVF but you have to be extra special to be a surrogate mum and what you are doing for your friends is amazing, I wish you all the Luck in the world


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi All
Hope you don't mind me butting in..........I am feeling brave and finally writing something! Just had my first IVF treatment with ICSI two embies 8 cell, third day transfer, OTD 20 August. I have been having every symptom under the sun, although mainly my breasts sore, and abdominal cramps. I'm not reading too much into this as also side effects of progesterone supps. Good luck to everyone due to test soon. TWW is a rollercoaster   xxxxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hey everyone!

Newbie to this thread.

Freaking out about 2ww.  Am 5dp3dt on 2nd ICSI cycle, have had back pain, abdominal cramps, headaches, you name it.  But I had a difficult EC and think most of that pain is due to the op.  OTD is 23rd Aug.  

Am symptom spotting like mad even though I promised myself I wouldn't do that this time.  Today I've been unable to stop myself crying, I've no idea why.  

Anyway - best of luck to the 2ww-ers,     to those who've had BFNs recently and YEY     to the BFP-ers.

RJ
xxx


----------



## hawkslaw82

DizzyDi - I had to test on day 17 as well, I think some clinics just want to make doubley sure that everything's out of your system and your little one has snuggled in nice and tight.

ReikiJan - I think I've cried more in the last 2 weeks than I ever have before, it's such a journey! I've been knackered for a full week and don't know if it's the drugs or just down to the fact I was a sobbing wreck...apparently it burns a lot of calories though so I'll be modelling my swimsuit next week 

We want a furball - I had the pinching as well, and no other synptoms, so keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Kxx


----------



## Guest

Morning   

Hi to the newbies.. firebolt, vicky, lisa, pennychuckles & ReikiJan   and good luck to you all       

Mandy, truly amazing what you're doing for your friends    

Stay strong everyone       

   

xxx


----------



## wenkev

Mandy- you are amazing!  I told a friend who has heart problems that I would be a surrogate for her after i had finished my family- except I made that promise 20 odd years ago!!  I had no idea I would battle like I have to have my own kids.  I don't thinkI could go through it all again for someone else. (I don't think she seriously expects me to anymore either- but I would love to be brave enough!)

To all would-be early testers:  I KNOW I will be one of them- The embryo only starts producing HCG after it implants.  It only implants after it has "hatched" just after blast stage.  Then the HCG should double every 48 hours.  Most POAS can pick up around 25 (whatever the unit is), although some are only sensitive at 50.  So work out when you would have reached blast (about day 5- although some can take longer) then add a day or so to hatch then implantation which can take a few days too, THEN do all the doubling bit......  with all the variations its really hard to predict when you will go over that 25 unit line!  If all goes at the fastest rate you can get a positive 10 days post EC, but if your embie works a little slower it each stage- it can take up to 17 days.  SO test ahead, but remember that it could mean nothing if it is neative!!  (Sorry, longer than I meant!)

AFM: Other than ongoing (.) (.) size/texture/soreness issues lol!  Has anyone started breaking out in spots?  Pimples coming out all over my chest and face (feel like a teenager!!!).  No cramping but weird "buzzing" feeling low in tummy- wish I could explain better.  DH is doing an amazing job of looking after the house so that I can rest and relax more!
Hope all are wel, looking fwd to some more BFP's on the thread soon!!
Love wenkev


----------



## reb363

Hello All

Off to work but look forward to reading some    tonight.

Hope you all have good days and it flies by on the 2ww.
 
Keep the PMA up.    

Gypsey Moon - special      for you that it's your day tomorrow hun.

Love Reb xxx


----------



## dizzydi

I have just had the worst night sleep ever in my life - also went to the toilet at 3 this morning and i have started spotting - still there a bit now but think AF is well and truely on the way!!  

I have kinda been all along what will be will be - with these things in life if it is going to happen it will and yous just can't force it. I'm still     it works and trying to stay    .

Hope everyone else is well and I am still   for you all xxx


----------



## Guest

Hang on in there honey, it's not over yet       xxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Oh Diizzydi,     , hang in there honey, it ain't over till it's over.  

Keep the faith, my pet.

       

xxx


----------



## stephf10

to dizzydi. I'm also convinced Af just around the corner, although I am only 9dp3dt and not due to test until sunday 22nd. Something just feels different but familiar this morning if you know what I mean....

On a more bizarre symptoms note, this is so embarrasing, but is anyone else having erotic dreams. I've had three in row now, and last nights was Paul Mcgann...    not sure if I want this to continue or not!  

Lots of     for all
x


----------



## reb363

Steph/Diizzydi

Go back and read hawkslaw's news - and keep believing.     .  I've seen it so many times with friends spotting and thinking it's all over and then getting a BFP.

I know it's hard.    This is my 7th IVF and if it doesn't work they will have to operate so I can't do it again.  So I've so much riding on this one, but miracles do happen and I hope it happens to you ... and me.     

xxx


----------



## Brooke50

Hi Ladies,

Newbie here. We had a Day 3 transfer on Saturday 14th August. Today I am feeling really weepy, tearful and depressed and can't seem to be positive. This is our third IVF cycle. Think my body and mind are knackered. Such a hard process with no guarantees. I don't know whether the Crinone (Progesterone) contributes to mood, or maybe just having a very bad day.

Brooke


----------



## dizzydi

Hi ladies trying to stay  

Will testing early make me feel better or am i better of just waiting and staying away from   

Sending everyone my   xxx


----------



## braceland2010

thanks for your kind words everyone I am thinking of all of you, i test Thursday even though I no the result it the official close to the cycle.  We are then off to VIETNAM for 2 weeks for a mental health break.  I plan to come back and try and loose some weight prior to commencing cycle 8.  So wish me luck              


I think there are no key signs so far in each cycles i have experienced every symptom your meant to and more and still get AF, so please dont give up ladies.


----------



## Kitten 80

Can I join you   ?

I have just started 2nd tx I should be testing mid sep


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi Frankie
iam in the dreaded TWW. i had IVF with ICSI due to test on 20 Aug.

regards pennychuckles x


----------



## Kitten 80

oh good luck Penny   , how do you feel


----------



## braceland2010

Everyone is welcome - good luck


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you


----------



## pennychuckles

hi Kitten80
i feel very   today. i haven't been too bad up until now. I have been trying to stay positive but as test date is looming closer I am concerned as i don't feel at all pg! Good luck to you hope its a BFP    . i will be testing on Friday which will be 16dpt. today i have bought extra pg tests    i have enough willpower to stay away from the    till Friday!

regards
pennychuckles.


----------



## braceland2010

Stay strong and trust your body


----------



## Kitten 80

I will keep everything crossed for you penny, i dont test early as to frightend to


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

Gatecrasher here 

Just wanted to say to all you would be early testers...please don't do it....why put yourself through additional & unnecessary stress when it's already an anxious time...enjoy being PUPO as long as possible.



wenkev said:


> Mandy- you are amazing! I told a friend who has heart problems that I would be a surrogate for her after i had finished my family- except I made that promise 20 odd years ago!! I had no idea I would battle like I have to have my own kids. I don't thinkI could go through it all again for someone else. (I don't think she seriously expects me to anymore either- but I would love to be brave enough!)
> To all would-be early testers: I KNOW I will be one of them- The embryo only starts producing HCG after it implants. It only implants after it has "hatched" just after blast stage. Then the HCG should double every 48 hours. Most POAS can pick up around 25 (whatever the unit is), although some are only sensitive at 50. So work out when you would have reached blast (about day 5- although some can take longer) then add a day or so to hatch then implantation which can take a few days too, THEN do all the doubling bit...... with all the variations its really hard to predict when you will go over that 25 unit line! If all goes at the fastest rate you can get a positive 10 days post EC, but if your embie works a little slower it each stage- it can take up to 17 days. SO test ahead, but remember that it could mean nothing if it is neative!! (Sorry, longer than I meant!)
> AFM: Other than ongoing (.) (.) size/texture/soreness issues lol! Has anyone started breaking out in spots? Pimples coming out all over my chest and face (feel like a teenager!!!). No cramping but weird "buzzing" feeling low in tummy- wish I could explain better. DH is doing an amazing job of looking after the house so that I can rest and relax more!
> Hope all are wel, looking fwd to some more BFP's on the thread soon!!
> Love wenkev


Hi wenkev

As you say, an embryo is only ready to begin implanting once it's reached blastocyst stage, at 5 days old, usually starting to implant 24 hours later, so when it's 6 days old. It can take up to the embryo is 12 days old to implant and only once there is enough HCG hormone released will it be detectable on a peestick.

Some tests can detect 10 mIU of HCG but the sensitivity of them can vary, some at 20, 25 or 50 mIU...depends on the brand.

HCG does not double every 48 hours immediately.....it often starts of very low and then should begin to double approx every 48 hours. More info on here...

http://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

Without knowing exactly what day your embryo completes implanting, there is absolutely no way of determining possible HCG level....and HCG levels vary hugely between women and between pregnancies. Implantation can happen any time between the embies being 5/6 days old up until they're 12 days old....some may be late implanters so even testing a day or so after implantation, may not be enough HCG released to be detected on peestick.

The reason clinics advise an official test day is because you're more likely to get an accurate result at this stage. I've seen so many women here on FF go through heartache and upset because they tested early and got BFNs, only to test on OTD and get a BFP.

Also, the HCG trigger injection prior to EC is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo and can cause false positives on peesticks...and it can take up to 14 days to be out of your body. If anyone really can't hold out and wait till OTD and gives in to temptation, then the very earliest to begin testing to ensure no false positives is 14 days after the injection ie approx 12 days after EC.......but ideally you want to hold out until at least 14dpEC which would be like 14dpo...but even then may be far too early.

Hang in there ladies....the 2ww is tortous....have been through enough myself (7 IVF/FET cycles) so I can empathise with you all.....but try and stay positive and enjoy PUPOness as much as possible !

...and this is a good website to help you visualise exactly what's happening...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck to you all   
Take care
Natasha xx

...and congrats to those who've already got their BFPs  
...and massive hugs to those who didn't   

/links


----------



## HGG x

Hello ladies

Ive also had first ICSI and am on the torturous 2WW, due to test this Friday.  

Have had some of the various  symptoms but nothing the last couple of days except for a persistent twinge up nearer ribs......could be in my imagination though....slowly going insane i think...boy I never realised this stage would be so tough!

Today is the first day Id even though about testing early but thanks for your post Natasha..going to stick it out now and     in the meantime.

Lots of luck to everyone. Good luck for test tomorrow Gypsy Moon.  

Kate x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

HGG x said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Ive also had first ICSI and am on the torturous 2WW, due to test this Friday.
> 
> Have had some of the various symptoms but nothing the last couple of days except for a persistent twinge up nearer ribs......could be in my imagination though....slowly going insane i think...boy I never realised this stage would be so tough!
> 
> Today is the first day Id even though about testing early but thanks for your post Natasha..going to stick it out now and   in the meantime.
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone. Good luck for test tomorrow Gypsy Moon.
> 
> Kate x


Well done Kate  The POAS police are on the look out               

Fingers crossed for when you test on Friday....you're nearly there !

Natasha


----------



## Pinktink

Hello - i'm Amber (the other half of Pinktink!) Just popping in to say hello and wish so much luck and loads of sticky babydust to everyone on the 2WW                  hope you're all ok   xxx


----------



## WendyWobbles

Hi

New to the site and feeling very anxious! 

Had 2 Grade 1 embies transferred on 7th August and need to test tomorrow (18th)   

Good luck to everyone waiting to test  

Congrats to all who have been successful   

Big hugs to those that haven't been granted their wish   

Wendy xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi everyone    nice to see I'm not the only worrywort!

I'm going quietly mad at work and not so quietly mad at home.  Up to this morning I felt cautiously optimistic cos of feeling nausea all the time, as before, but today and most of the night I feel like I'm going to explode with AF so am now decidedly unoptimistic.    I know all the blah about fluctuating symptoms, unreliable analysing of every single feeling but it doesn't stop me worrying of course!    I can't believe I'm wishing I felt sick!

Thanks for the implantation/early testing warning post Minxy, I just know I'm gonna get a whole lot worse by this time next week.  I promised myself that I wouldn't do a HPT earlier than 2 days before ODT so why oh why have I bought 4 of them, 2 of which say you can test 6 days early (hmmmmmm)?!   

CJx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

CalamityJ said:


> Hi everyone  nice to see I'm not the only worrywort!
> 
> I'm going quietly mad at work and not so quietly mad at home. Up to this morning I felt cautiously optimistic cos of feeling nausea all the time, as before, but today and most of the night I feel like I'm going to explode with AF so am now decidedly unoptimistic.  I know all the blah about fluctuating symptoms, unreliable analysing of every single feeling but it doesn't stop me worrying of course!  I can't believe I'm wishing I felt sick!
> 
> Thanks for the implantation/early testing warning post Minxy, I just know I'm gonna get a whole lot worse by this time next week. I promised myself that I wouldn't do a HPT earlier than 2 days before ODT so why oh why have I bought 4 of them, 2 of which say you can test 6 days early (hmmmmmm)?!
> 
> CJx


HI CJ

The nausea and other things such as PMS/AF like symptoms are most likely down to the HCG trigger injection and then on top of that, the progesterone support.

Progesterone can cause the following (and more!) side effects/symptoms...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

As for the peesticks, get your other half to hide them away out of sight of temptation ! Those tests that say you can test up to 6 days early are only around 54-65% accurate when used at that stage (and also need to consider you've had HCG injection which may cause false positives)....best to wait until OTD when a peestick will be 99% accurate 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Girls, 

Please can i join you? 

This will now be my 5th2ww. 3 with my eggs, and now my second with donor eggs. 

I fly to Kiev tomorrow morning and i will have transfer on thursday. ATM they are using my DH frozen sperm and i guess no news is good news!  

Do not have an offical test date yet - but my guess is 2 weeks as of today!  

Hope everyone is ok and are not going too   

I am sure ill be on this link alot over the next two weeks. 

Sending you all tons of sticky vibes! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Thanks Minxy although I don't have any trigger shots, just progynova and cyclogest.

CJx


----------



## cosmicgirl

Hello can I join in the 'fun' of the 2ww?

I recognise a lot of members from the Midsummer Miracles thread and thought it was about time I joined here too.

Going ever so slightly (slightly? ok completely) loopy now I'm on my 2nd week of the 2ww.  Swore I wasn't going to analyse every symptom but I've become a compulsive knicker checker as I've got all the symptoms I get before my AF - which I know could mean anything.  

Yesterday I was a bit of a mess, lots of negative thoughts and crying as my boobs no longer hurt but I'm a bit calmer today, trying to remember I'm still PUPO and I'm still in with a shout until AF actually shows.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

CalamityJ said:


> Thanks Minxy although I don't have any trigger shots, just progynova and cyclogest.
> 
> CJx


Well the Progynova is oestrogen and the Cyclogest is progesterone. Even without the HCG trigger injection to add even more symptoms, both of those can cause enough of their own side effects to confuse things ! As with the progesterone support, the oestrogen support can cause all manner of symptoms eg

breast pain, tenderness or enlargement
headache/migraine
nausea
abdominal pain
bloating
windiness
indigestion
tiredness
anxiety
dizziness
swelling of the ankles due to to fluid retention
skin reactions such as rash and itch
PMS like symptoms

AF (including PMS) and AF symptoms are pretty much the same so there's no way to know....and all these drugs just add to the not knowing !

Take care...and good luck
Natasha

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Afternoon,


Just a short post from me today I am afraid.  Feeling rather sick today, but I think it is because I am nervous about my test tomorrow.  Just wish I could remain PUPO as I'm so sure it's going to come back negative.  Sorry, but my PMA has really deserted me today.  Having funny AF pains so I am sure it's on it's way.


It's going to seem so strange tomorrow when I stop using the pessaries twice a day.  Have been cycling since the 13th June 2010 so it will be so weird not to be taking any medication.  Have plans if it's a negative, will go back to Weight Watchers on Saturday and diet seriously ready for the next cycle.  Haven't got any clue as to when the next cycle will be but I'll be keen to start it as soon as possible.


Anyway, will let you all know the result sometime tomorrow.


Lots of love to everyone,
Gypsy Moon
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck hon


----------



## Brooke50

Best of luck with your test tomorrow. Remember it's not over till it's over - there is always a chance. Fingers & toes crossed for you!


----------



## Guest

Hey Kitten, fancy seeing you on here    

Hi all other newbies   Good luck to you all       

Back later for more personals   

    xxx


----------



## dizzydi

looks like I am having a full on af.
Tried to call hospital for advice on what to do!   no answer
Do i carry on with the pessaries? Can I use tampax? I have resisted testing but it now seems daft to do so.
Just cryed all the way home from work while driving - Dhaka on chocolate mission for me xxx

My      are with everyone xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Dizzidi  

I'm sure the clinic would advise you to continue with the pessaries until you've had a hcg test.  I'd hazard a guess at not using tampax hon.  Really hope it doesn't turn out to be AF   

Take care of yourself and put your feet up   

Best of luck

CJx


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi Dizzy Di
So sorry to hear about your day. I think you should carry on with the suppositories until your test date. You may find the bleeding has stopped tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed for you. Take care.   There's still hope.

Best wishes PC x


----------



## Guest

Definitely keep using the pessaries Dizzydi honey, am       so hard for you     xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

hay Shemonkey


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi Gypsy Moon

Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow. Hope its a massive BFP.     

regards PC x


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow Gypsy Moon         xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

thought i would get to no these ladys


----------



## Guest

good to have you here honey!!   xxx


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi Shemonkey
thanks for the welcome message yesterday. I've been reading all the messages for a few days but just got the courage to come online last night. D-day is Friday for me. Fingers crossed for us all. Best of luck.

regards PC x


----------



## Guest

Hi PC, glad you plucked up the courage to join us! Hopefully we can keep you sane for the last few days   How are you feeling, you ok?        xxx


----------



## vicky82

Hi All

I have been reading up on blastocyst success rates and found out for ladies under 35 the success rate is around 60%.
So does anyone know if you have 2 healthy blasts transferred does this increase your chances even more.

vicky82


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure Vicky, sorry... have never got to blast   You have a very good chance of it being successful though so try and relax as much as you can honey        xxx


----------



## reb363

All

How are you all feeling this evening?  
Braceland - Vietnam will be amazing.  I'd absolutely love to go there and yes, wishing you so much luck hun.   

Kitten - hello.  I've txed with you before I think.  Welcome back and   

Keeping everything crossed for this weeks testers; I think it's Wendy Wobbles and Gypsey Moon tomorow - I really hope your wishes come true   

Calamity  - hope you are feeling okay.  I've been over sensitive and stressy at work - eeeek.  At least my team laugh at me    but I need to hold it together better tomorrow.  I'm trying to stay positive and think it's my hormones kicking in - who knows!

DizzyDi -       

Demented She Monkey -   How are you feeling?  Or is the clue in the name?

Vicky82 - not sure but it sounds amazing to me - I've never got to blast either.     for both blasts.  hey maybe you'll get quads    I (virtually) met a FF who did the other day.

Right am goign home from work to bed to watch Sherlock Holmes.  They've taken it off iplayer so my DP sent me an itunes voucher today to buy it.  So nice - it really made my day.

Love 
Reb xxx


----------



## firebolt1982

*Kitten 80* - *waves* Good to see you here!

I hope everyone else is well? Sorry for lack of personals but I've fallen behind today. Will catch up tomorrow.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Mandy Hi hon     

Hi Reb


----------



## Victoriag

Evening Ladies,

How are we all Im home now from Spain and returned to work today - boo

But have also booked my scan date which is on the 8th September!!!  How exciting!!!

My love goes to all of you that have had bad new and congratualtions to those that have had good news!!

Good luck to all of you that have EC/ETs on the way!!

Thanks 

Vics


----------



## wenkev

Evening all
Just a short post- sorry if I caused any problems when I posted about early testing (esp to Minksy) was trying to make the point that there are so many variables that negatives don't mean its over if you test early.
Night
wenkev


----------



## Guest

Don't think you caused any problems honey   xxx


----------



## Georginaa

WendyWobbles/Gypsey Moon - Good Luck for testing tomorrow              

Vicky - I'm not convinced blasts or a cell 4 works better but hope those you have on board do the trick for you!         

Dizzydi - I have read that you shouldnt use tampax until you have your result. My clinic do advise to continue with pesseries until OTD, Good Luck Hun


----------



## WendyWobbles

vicky82 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been reading up on blastocyst success rates and found out for ladies under 35 the success rate is around 60%.
> So does anyone know if you have 2 healthy blasts transferred does this increase your chances even more.
> 
> vicky82


Hi Vicky82

I am 38 and had 2 blasts transferred, the odds my clinic gave to me were 25% for one embie transferred and 35% for two embies transferred. I think this was the national average as the clinic then followed onto say that so far this year the success rate for my clinic in transferring one is 50%. Of course for ladies under 35 the odds rise quite a bit but it may help you work out the difference.

xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Evening ladies! 

How are u all feeling? 

Vicky I have never been to blast either. But I am sure those who do get more of a chance.

Reb Sherlock holes is great! I love that! U watched all three episodes yet? 

Gypsy good luck for your test to
Thinking of u. Keep thinking positive

Dizzy keep on with all drugs until otd. Hope all goes ok. I know it is hard but try and keep positive until your otd. Xx

Good luck to anyone else I have missed that is testing tomorrow. 

Well I am all ready and packed. Got to get up at 5:00am to catch my flight to Kiev for my donor. 

Xxxx
Xxxxx


----------



## reb363

Wendy  oooh that makes me excited for you                  

Kerrie - you too.  Just wrote hope everything goes swimmingly which didn't sound quite right     - what I mean is everything crossed for you.  

xx


----------



## reb363

PS no just the first one which was fab - am going to download the others now


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Thanks reb,

Your message did make me chuckle!  

Good luck to u too. When's your otd? 

Xxx


----------



## reb363

It's the 27th so ages away and a bank holiday to either drink myself sensless or skip for joy so quite good timing.
Still waiting for Sholmes to download - takes ages from itunes.  Luckily wired as a wire on steroids.


----------



## ReikiJan

Morning ladies!

Good luck to today's testers!!     

Sending you lots of     .

Have had horrible feeling since last night that it's failed for us again.  Am     so hard that I'm wrong.

RJ
x


----------



## reb363

RJ 
Sending you loads of       that your embie is snuggling in
Reb x


----------



## Gypsy Moon

I'm afraid Bubble and Squeak didn't make it.  I got a BFN this morning.  Can't believe how much I have cried already.  I will still keep in touch with everyone here.  Thank you everyone for your support over the past couple of months xxxx


----------



## wenkev

Oh Gypsy, so sorry to hear.  My heart is breaking for you.
Love wenkev


----------



## Guest

Gypsy Moon I'm so so very sorry      xxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Oh Gypsy honey, I'm dreadfully sorry     

Sending you      . Just let it all out, pet.  

I know there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better but we're here for you.

Thanks Reb.


----------



## Pinktink

So so sorry gypsymoon xxxxxx


----------



## Jodes17

reb363 said:


> It's the 27th so ages away and a bank holiday to either drink myself sensless or skip for joy so quite good timing.
> Still waiting for Sholmes to download - takes ages from itunes. Luckily wired as a wire on steroids.
> 
> Hi RJ
> I just noticed we both had ET on 13/08 and we're both 41. lucky numbers for us both I hope
> Jxx


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone, not been on here for a bit but just wanted to let you know that today was OTD and aF arrived yesterday. I am a bit gutted but doing back to back cycles so start on Chlomid again today. Need to log on later and have a catch up to see how you are all doing.,
Lots of luck to those of you still waiting xxxx


----------



## lisa n

morning all


gypsymoon & jooley -  ah so sorry to hear ur news this morning     take it easy both of you xx

lisa n xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry jooley      

Have started spotting this morning so not got much hope left, it's following the same pattern as it always does   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

So Sorry Jools 

Shemonkey


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Loopy Ladies,  
I would like to join you. I had one little blast transferred on 15th August (aka Eric). The clinic have told me to test on 28.08.10 but I always thought it was 10 days later for blasts. Any thoughts?
I am not doing too badly, have the luxury of being off work as I am a teacher so trying to do as little as possible, as instructed! I have been getting some mild cramps but have been telling myself this is probably implantation, firm believer in PMA. Trying to do Zita West relaxation CD everyday which I find enjoyable. 

Just want to send some        to those have recieved BFN's, my heart truly goes out to you.

Also huge congrats to those with BFP's, I really hope to be joining you soon.

This really is a crazy journey we are all on!

Lots Of Love and   , N x


----------



## Guest

Good luck nylaboo       xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck nyaboo


----------



## Guest

Did a test and was very very -ive so what do I do? Do I continue with the pessaries and jabs or do I just stop?


----------



## WendyWobbles

Morning all

After reading the last few posts I consider myself more than blessed that when I tested this morning I got BFP!! 

My heart goes out to all that got BFN's this morning I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through. My thoughts are with you    

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so so Sorry for your BFN


----------



## Guest

Congrats WendyWobbles   xxx


----------



## reb363

Girls - just a quick reply from train. 
Gypsy I'm so gutted for you. So sorry.  Take care of yourself.  
Wendy - congratulations. It's wonderful news. 
Shemonkey - I know it's hard but it's only 18th and lots of people, including me, tested negative the day before and positive on the day. Stop nothing please, please hang on in there and be strong she monkey. 
You just never know xxxxx
I'll email later but thinking of you all.


----------



## braceland2010

sorry to hear all the BFN i know how you all feel and share your tears....     I will be cycling again in Nov and hopefully will be healthier and more rested going in.

Ladies with the BFP you give us all hope and joy that it can and will happen when the timing is right      

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow.


----------



## lisa n

Shemonkey    i would still carry on with all drugs and test again on otd - will    for you and your beans   

    to all who are testing soon x

lisa n x


----------



## ReikiJan

Jooley I'm so sorry, pet.      

Shemonkey - hang in there, babe.  Keep taking the pessaries etc until you're told otherwise.  It's not over yet.    

Wendy - CONGRATS!!!           I'm delighted for you!!


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Jooley and gypsymoon, i'm so sorry to hear your news. Please look after yourselves. Big    

Shemonkey -   . I hope tomorrow brings you a better result - a lot can change in 24 hours.

Wendy -   , congratulations. You bring us hope and show up that it can happen.

  and    to everyone else.

AFM - i was feeling so    yesterday, had a brilliant acupuncture session and walked away believing that i was pregnant. Today i'm feeling a little less positive, i woke up and had a really painful left ovary which has worried me especially as i had a medicated FET cycle so my ovaries are asleep at the moment and i definitely didn't have any cysts on them. I wish i had a little window to my uterus so i could see what the hell was going on   

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

wenkev said:


> Evening all
> Just a short post- sorry if I caused any problems when I posted about early testing (esp to Minksy) was trying to make the point that there are so many variables that negatives don't mean its over if you test early.
> Night
> wenkev


*wenkev*, you've not caused any problems and no-one gave you a virtual telling off  

What I was trying to say is that you should avoid testing early........HCG injection can cause false positives and only once embryo implanted will there be enough of it's own HCG released to be detected on pg test. I've been through so many treatment cycles (and read enough threads/posts on FF over the years as long time member and former moderator) that personally I just don't think it's worth testing early....if it was then clinics would just tell you to go ahead and test anytime and not give an official test day. It just frustrates me when I see you ladies upset and heartbroken at getting BFNs but you've tested far too early and not given things a chance....by waiting till OTD you don't have to put yourselves through all that unnecessary stress....why do it to yourselves ?

Please don't take things personally......the 2ww is anxious enough as it is without getting upset because someone has commented on something said with a differing opinion.........I'm sorry you feel that I was being horrible but re-reading my post, I certainly didn't say anything that should've been taken as having a go at you at all.

Anyway, lots of luck to you  
Take care
Natasha (Minxy)

  to those who've recently had BFNs
woo hoo to the BFPs.... 

and babydust and PMA to all those still waiting...  



Gutted Shemonkey said:


> Did a test and was very very -ive so what do I do? Do I continue with the pessaries and jabs or do I just stop?


  Your signature says your OTD is 21st August....it's only 18th today so you're testing 3 days early. I'd continue with the Cyclogest and jabs and test again on OTD....anything can happen between now and then.

Good luck hun  
Natasha x


----------



## Georginaa

Gutted Shemonkey - Keep positive still a few days until your OTD, continue with meds     

Jooley & Gypsey Moon - So Sorry on your bfn's      

Wendy - Congratulation on your BFP


----------



## dizzydi

Shemonkey I'm   for you hope u r just having implant bled.

I've got full on at and hosp ave advised to continue with pessaries and still test 22nd  

Congrats to the bfp  

And I am so sorry for the bfn  

Good luck to everyone still 2ww you are all in my    

I will update you on me on 22nd (I already know it is a bfn)


----------



## ReikiJan

Dizzydi -


----------



## dizzydi

Thanks reikijan 

Sending you lots of     and     and


----------



## Georginaa

dizzydi - Try to keep positive


----------



## HGG x

Afternoon all

Gypsy Im really really sorry to hear your news  .Hope you feel strong enough in time to try again.   

Jooley sorry to hear your cycle not successful....very best of luck with this month coming. You must be a tough cookie to cope with back to back cycles.  


Guttedshemonkey really hoping this is just a temporary -ive, I would keep taking the pessaries etc.....its not over till the full time whistle.Sending you some      


Wendy     on your BFP....great to hear.  

Oh dizzydi really feel for you, sending you some      

AFM - I broke yesterday and bought my first test.....your post inspired me earlier during the day Minxy to not test but  by the end of the day I was just so tired of thinking and worrying that I cracked , only to bottle out of doing it this morning!Crazy woman.    
Lots of twinges and AF type pains today and have been so tense, only respite listening to Zita West so think Ill go and do that again now.

Sending everyone lots of               and good luck.
 
Kate x


----------



## willow1218

Hi everyone, can I please be added? I had DIUI and my test date is august 26th!
Thanks!

Xxx


----------



## wenkev

Congrats Wendy.  Great to hear it DOES work!!
Thanks for the supportive words over the last few weeks ladies.
Love wenkev


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls

How are you? So sorry to hear of the bfn's today 

Xxxxxx


----------



## stephf10

So sorry to hear of BFN's today     and    for guttedshemonkey
Congrats to Wendy, its so good to know it does work for someone.   

Me just sitting here trying to be positive but knicker checking every hour the pains are that bad. Convinced its AF. Dp is out tonight and its going to take alot of willpower to stay clear of the wine....

    for all


----------



## vicky82

Hi ladies

Firstly i am so sorry to read todays BFN i cant imagine how you must feel at the moment

Also congratulations to all the BFP.

Afm....My emotions are all over the place today........you all will really think i am some crazy lady...

Today i have cried over the most stupid things...yes really stupid things such as......
I am not doing my usual job at work because i unload a very heavy delivery so i have been put on light duties which i dont like but i really shocked myself when i started crying because i miss my usual job....yes mad i know....Then when i got home i cried because if i get my BFP i will really miss everybody at work....Thats is also very strange because im not exactly too friendly with people i work with. 
My head is all over the place but most of all i really feel my cycle has not worked again.

Still 5 days to go till otd.....dont think i can cope.


----------



## Georginaa

Vicky - Big Hugs to you


----------



## Brooke50

So sorry to the ladies with BFN's - so unfair. Hang in there. 

I am only 5 days into the 2 ww also going slowly mad. I have been very emotional and teary, but it is no wonder with all the hormones in my body. I went shopping today for a couple of hours and all I saw were pregnant tummies, so I came home. Not able for it. Oh indeed to have a glass of wine - I miss my vino too. 

All we can do is keep nicely distracted and wish time moves quickly

Brooke xx


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi   I was on this thread (I think!   ) end of July/early August with a 2ww and thought I'd check back in as am hopefully approaching the start of my second 2ww. I have my follicle scan with good old dildo-cam tomorrow morning on cd13 and hopefully will be told I have good follicles which will mean from Friday I'll be back on the 2ww. Fingers crossed my follicles have been doing their clomid induced thing   Am suddenly very nervous that this cycle might be wasted with no decent follicles...


----------



## ReikiJan

JAJ1 -    at "dildo-cam" - really needed that.    Best of luck for tomorrow's scan!

Brooke and Vicky - am SO glad it's not just me.  The slightest thing sets me off!  Let's just hope it's a hormonal surge ahead of our BFPs.

Stephf - hang in there babe.    

HGG - steer clear of the tests,   it really isn't worth the torture hon.


----------



## Jelly Baby

Thanks ReikiJan   I had to stop myself at my last scan from telling the nurse that the device she was describing was called 'dildo cam' in my world!!


----------



## ReikiJan

HAHAHA!!! love it!


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi 

Shemonkey sorry to hear your news    it may not be over yet i will    for you. I have been back to work today so only just able to check in with everyone. I feel ok a few cramps and BBS. Thanks for asking x

Congrats to Wendy    


So sorry to Gypsy Moon   

Good luck to all the newbies


regards PCx


----------



## reb363

- hello just dropping by to send        to you all and hoping we get lots more good news this week. Hang on in there and SheMonkey hope you feel a lot better tomorrow


----------



## leanneb84

Me 26, DH 41
TTC for 7 years, started IF treatment in 2008.
Male and female IF problems.
1.  IUI - BFN
2.  IUI - BFN
3.  IVF - ER, 24 eggs, 11 survived implantation, 1 used (implanted), and the other 10        frozen.  BFP!!  M/C at 16 weeks.
4.  FET, 2 embies thawed, both survived, 8 cell, grade 1-2, both imlanted.  BFN
5.  FET, 3 embies thawed, 2 survived, 8 cell, grade 2, both implanted - currently on 2WW, BETA is 31st August!!


----------



## reb363

Hi leanne
Welcome to the thread.  How are you feeling hun?    with your 2ww.  

Morning girls. I'm up bright and early to stick progesterone in my    and pick up my newphews A'level results.   .  Hope everyone is feeling      today. 

Reb


----------



## ReikiJan

Morning everyone!

Leanne - best of luck, petal!!

Threw up this morning.....hmmmm....

Afraid to hope in case it all goes wrong again.  4 days till OTD.


----------



## stephf10

Morning all..

ReikiJan - that sounds promising, I was sick on saturday, but apparently it could be merely a symptom of the pessaries, but    its not.

Reb363 - hope your nephew did well in a-levels. Trevor Nunn sat the english a-level for a radio programme and only managed around a B level....shows how irrelevant grades like an A * are, though I'm sure if you get one it feels very relevant.  

Af type pains not as bad today, dont know if thats good or bad, but only 3 days to otd.... 

Lots of      to all


----------



## we*want*a*furball

ReikiJan - i'd give anything to feel sick, hopefully it's a good sign for you.

Reb - I hope your nephew got the results he wanted.

  to all you other ladies.

AFM - I've spent all day so far in tears. When i went to bed last night i had a really sharp tearing pain in my lady bits (not my uterus) and i've woken up this morning to find that my cervix is really really low and firm - all the things which happen when AF is on her way. I feel absolutely devestated especially as i can't put myself through treatment anymore, i've been doing this for 9 years and because a doctor butchered my uterus during a d&c i'm never going to be a mummy.


----------



## reb363

Oh Hun. I read your post. I know how you feel as it's my seventh go but might well be the crinone/cyclogest which does exactly that to me. Try and stay positive and I'll keep everything crossed for you. Xx

didn't read other posts as hard on my phone so will later xxx


----------



## lisa n

hi ladies 

sending lots of     to all who need one x

i have   question ladies - i had fet on Mon and later that night had a bad case of thrush   oh the joy of it all   has anybody Else had this before or after transfer? i also had pain straight after transfer too - it wasn't like AF but more of a stretching and pulling pain or like a knot in my stomach   ( i sound it!) so phoned clinic and canesten pessaries are OK along with paracetamol for the pain which has gone and the "other" is clearing   

oh i just want some positive signs please   i can wait 9 months but not 2 weeks   

thanks girlie's Lisa n xx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

hey ladies! just found this thread and am 6 days into my 2ww!!! its driving me mad! how are all you coping??


N x


----------



## leanneb84

Hi ladies!  Thanks u for your support!

I am doing good, having a very lazy 2ww, just waiting for DH to get home from work and make our dinner!  This is the life, could get used to it!

Babydust to everyone! x


----------



## lisa n

Hi leanneb84 - welcome glad your taken it easy like you waiting for hubbie to come home too! but have asked him if we can eat out tonight feeling lazy   and i have a toddler thowing mega blocks around the the room at the moment   

Hi NicolaandDarren - welcome too, hey we are about the same time give or take a day and I'm finding it hard too just keep looking for "signs"   

good luck ladies lisa n xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lisa did they give you antibiotics at ec?


----------



## lisa n

Hi Kitten 80 

no - it was a fet cycle x


----------



## Kitten 80

hMM I dont no then sorry, maybe its where they clean your lady garden first


----------



## lisa n

lol lady garden love it! they just said it was bad timming    

lisa n x


----------



## Jodes17

Hi
I'm 7 days into 2ww and trying hard to keep sane and positive and delete any sneaky negative thoughts creeping in!! 
Good luck ladies and lots of healing love and light to you all
Jx


----------



## vicky82

Hi 

How is everyone coping with there 2ww.....Im not....I am only 6dp5dt.

I am starting to think my cycle has not worked more and more as the week goes on because i dnt feel any differant. I have cramping but it is been there since egg collection.
I know i still have 5 days till otd but i feel as though it is all over for us, i cant put myself through this again....it has been mental and physical torture for me more on this cycle.

My dp on the other hand is positive, he told me the last 2 nights in a row he has had the same dream that we are sitting in a room, he cant see anyone but a voice says "congratulations you are having twins"  I really hope it does not stay as just a dream and it becomes true.


----------



## Kate...

Hey Girls   

Im also on the 2ww after having FET on the 13th

Vicky ~ I test on the 24th too, only 5 days away but then again feels like ages to go yet   

Ive already gave in and tested dont know how manay times, all bfn's but to be expected this early on. (So i am telling myself anyway   )

Sending lots and lots of luck to everyone     

Kate xx


----------



## vicky82

Hi kate

It certainly feels a lifetime away...i think i am going to give in soon, I nearly bought a test today on my way home from work but there was a big queue so did nt bother, i think i will test sunday which will be 8dp5dt for me.

I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## liggsy

Gypsy moon, so sorry you got bfn hun, its so cruel this tx lark, take care hunny   

Shemonkey, im so sorry you have started spotting, i would carry on as you still have a few days i just    it changes for you hunny i really do, you deserve for this to work sooooo much, i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jelly Baby

I had my follicle scan today and had a 15.1 and a 21.5 so was told to get on with bms asap!   15.1 probably won't be mature enough, but they were pleased with my 21.5, as was I! Lining was 9.7. I've booked my 21 days bloods for next Friday 27th Aug so hopefully they will confirm ovulation   I'm cd13 today so might be having a shorter cycle than last month. 

I'm now back on the 2ww and OTD will be Friday 3rd September, assuming bloods show I've ovulated. Could I please be added to the list again, thanks. I'm on round 2 of clomid.


----------



## Georginaa

Lisa - I too had what felt like thrush after ET but it just went after a few days   

Leanne - Welcome to the thead, Good Luck


----------



## vicky82

Morning all

What a night.....I went to bed worrying i had no symptoms that i could be pregnant to wake up at 12.30 with af symptoms....cramping and low back ache. That will teach me for moaning!

please please still be in there little ones.

Please stay away you nasty witch.


----------



## reb363

Hello All

Half way through my 2ww now - hooray    Jodes17 you must be testing around same time as me.   

I'm off to Brighton this evening for a couple of nights (woo hoo can't wait to finish work been such a busy week) and just wanted to say bye and that I'll still be keeping everything crossed for you.  PennyChuckles and SheMonkey thinking especially hard for you both          .  

Love Reb xx


----------



## Leanne79

Hi girls,

do you mind if i join you? I have recently had my second ivf and am now on the 2ww. My OTD is thursday 27th (if i can wait that long!) I egg shared and produced 16 eggs, 6 of our 8 fertilised and 3 made it to blasts. As i am under 35 and already have twins (result of my first ivf back in 2004) i was only allowed one blast transferred so trying my hardest to stay positive without thinking i only have half a chance.

Looking forward to getting to know you all,

Leanne xx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

hey ladies!! 


Lisa- i had thrush had to wait till monday to find out if i could treat it!! but i could all better now!!! i am senstive to the ani biotics they gave me during EC!!


so whats everyones test dates to i can make a mental note, mine is the 27th!!!


----------



## dizzydi

Hello Ladies, hope everyone is holding up well. Sending you all lots of      &     and doing a lot of praying for you all    

I had a day from hell yesterday - been bleeding since Tuesday and then the heavans opened up down below yesterday morning at work as well - not nice. Went home and called the hospital who told me to continue with the pessaries and test on Saturday instead of Sunday now. 

The nurse was lovely - she said I know it has probably not worked - but there is still a chance one of your little embies is still in there clinging onto life - bless her. I really really do not think so. As far as I am concerned it is all over. Done a lot of crying these last 3 days. 

The way I feel not sure if I can put myself through this emotional roller coaster again - it has made my diabetes un controllable .

Best of luck to everyone else.

Congrats the recent BFP

& Really sorry the BFN - know exactly how your feeling xxx


----------



## sheenah

please can u put a bfp on the board for me plz, 17th aug was my test date. nt sure if im writing this in the right place. feeling so nervous this time rd...miracles do happen im proof. goodluck to all fertilityfriends x sheenah


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

How are we all this morning


----------



## lisa n

Hi Kitten 80

 feeling a bit like the weather this morning -miserable!   i also feel completely "normal" looking for any signs   

sorry for the downer x 

lisa n xx


----------



## Guest

definite   for me again   

Good luck to you all       

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Shemonkey    so sorry hon 

Lisa its normal hon you will be ok   , when I am on my 2ww I will be a night mere trust me and I will be sofa bound for a week


----------



## gemma_29

Hiya is it ok if i join in  

Iv ad icsi i ad 2 embies back 1 at 7 cell and 1 at 8 cell so im on the 2ww....

Im due 2 test on sunday and im really nervous coz im thinking its gunna b a BFN only because iv ad hardly no symptoms  

3 days iv woke up and i avad af pains and back last week i ad af pains but not tha bad.. Iv also ad a few shooting pains now and again and also a stabbing pain on the right sie 2day dnt knw if thats a bad thing or good  ing thats its all good tho  

I woke up last night and was boiling hot and took me hour get back 2 sleep im also peeing alot more but thats all iv ad i feel so normal and hope i get a BFP   

I avent ad no implantation bleed no spotting and my af was due yest 14 days after EC... Im so worried tha it avent worked any 1 else felt like me tha av ad a BFP im thinking the pessaries must b holding back my af  


Love Gemma xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Gemmer welcome its all looking    to me as nothing stops my af


----------



## vicky82

Hi again 

Well now i am very confused.....I woke up last night with stomach cramps and lower backache and it was still there when i went to work this morning...It really felt like af was on her way.....However i dont have anything now no pain no backache. Is this good or not?  

Also tommorow would be 14 days since hcg injection so do you think it would be out of my body by now?


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah Vickie I wouldnt look into anything hon just relaxe   you will drive yourself mad


----------



## gemma_29

Hiya kitten

I really hope it is a BFP but im thinking its not coz iv read a few posts tha ppl avent ad there AF and av still ad a BFN i really hope it is promising tho   

I avent ad many more symptoms tho i am peeing alot more and iv ad af pains which r mild only 4 days and always seems 2 b in the morning lasting half hour i ad a stabbing pain which lasted 10mins earlier..

Love Gemma
      xxxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Congrats Sheenah!!!!!!!!!

Shemonkey -    

Vicky I'm the same.  Keep getting cramps and then they disappear completely.  My injection was also 14 days ago tomorrow.  

Am actually really struggling to stay sane.  I've had so many promising symptoms but they could just as easily be very non-promising.  

Just want it to be Monday... am losing it big time.        

I have to keep running to the loo in work to cry.  

Last night I prepped a bowl of strawberries for myself and gave up eating them because they tasted like no strawberry ever should.  DH said they were perfectly fine and actually very good.  Is this another symptom?  

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I will keep    for you   I think every lady on here deserves a BFP


----------



## gemma_29

Yeah i think every 1 deserves a BFP this 2ww is sooooo hard iv read ppl av symptoms and get BFN and BFP then ppl av no Symptoms and av a BFN and BFP so i dnt knw wah to think really  

The nurse in the hospital said i could test 2day if i wanted 2 but i was 2 scared and gunna wait till my test date on sunday hope its good news   

Kitten so sorry 2 hear about ur BFN did u av any symptoms then if u dnt mind me asking...?

The thing tha makes me so negative is iv gt loads ov energy and my boobs dnt hurt no more they avent since day 5 after ET and im thinking if its positive shouldnt they b still sore and growing lol...? the onlyn thing iv gt is sensitive nipples...


----------



## vicky82

Hi 

I am 6dp5dt and for the last 5 days i have been getting these thumping headaches. could this be the pessaries or has anyone experienced this and got a bfp?

Thankyou and I wish you all luck.


----------



## Kitten 80

Sure I don't mind  hon thanks

I had twinges sore nipples 1 sharp pain, very light spotting 4 days before otd and full bleed 2 days before otd


----------



## me and my boys

Well here I am on the 2ww. Have been here twice before and everytime it drives me round the twist.

Had a frozen SET transfer on Monday of this week so currently 4dp/2df. Clinic was hoping to go to blastocyst stage but it wasn't appropriate.  Don’t test until 2nd September. We have booked a few days away to try and take my mind of the situation and relax. How your supposed to do that when your off with the kids on school holidays I will never know. (Please don’t think Im complaining about having the kids here, Im blessed, I know)

This is our final attempt at FET as they had to defrost them all to get the one they transferred (started off at 4 cell then went to nice 3 cell apparently) so I have everything crossed and more besides at the moment.  

The problem with not knowing is you fill the gaps in yourself and read something into every twinge, it’s dangerous thing to do as it sends you round the bend but however hard you try you keep doing it.

I just want to send everyone huge hugs and positive vibes.  When your wide awake in the middle of the night, your other half is snoring his head off and your head is all over the place wondering and hoping, please rest assured that there are loads of us out there who are in the same boat and hoping and praying with you.

Sharon
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I agree so I will not even think about it


----------



## vicky82

Hi

o.m.g I have been so so stupid....I just done a test, I knew i should not because it is inacurate but now i am confused even more than b4....There was a faint positive and now i dont know if it is the hcg still leaving my body or a faint positive because it is still to early to show.

Why am i so stupid? lol  I am only 11 days post egg collection...13 days post hcg injection.

please can i have some advice, I really aint coping.


----------



## ReikiJan

Oh Vicky    

I totally understand but have no advice for you I'm afraid.   

The    will be out in force.    

Am tempted to do one myself tomorrow - 2 days before OTD but might try to hold off.


----------



## me and my boys

Kitten 80 – well done at least your giving it a go. Harder than it sounds to chill out but mind over matter and all the twoddle!

Vicky 82 – Temptation was too much I see.  I so seriously don’t want to build your hopes but I tested earlier with our 1st attempt.  The most faintest line ever so tested again a few days later – BFP.  Saying that, I cant remember how many days past ET (that was a fresh embryo transfer) I tested but I defiantly remember doing it early as official testing day fell at Christmas and I couldn’t have got through then wondering. How have you been feeling? – and theres me telling everyone not to read into symptoms LOL. Whatever the outcome, good luck

ReikiJan – Only 2 more days, you’ve got this far! 

Sharon 
xxx


----------



## carolinejtmg

oh bum, just wrote loads and lost it grrrrrrrrr

Hi all

I'm half way through 2ww - ec 11th, et 13th so otd 27th.

Going slowly insane with my ever changing emotions and internal fight between feeling positive and hopeless one mimute to the next  

Vicky - don't want to get your hopes up unfairly but I would think that the injected hcg should be out of your system by now so   that your bfp is real! (Only my opinion!!!) Hope so - lots of     to you!

I have (against all sensible advice) been peeing like a mad woman on pee sticks every day since 2 days post et - first time was a bfp obviously due to hcg shot but each day since so far has been neg so for me the hcg didn't take too long to get out of my system which is where I base my opinion re Vicky.

Please do tell me if anyone thinks I am wrong!  

Sending you all love hugs and above all.... 

Caroline xx


----------



## pennychuckles

Hi ladies
I am in total shock.....................    got a   ! I will write more tomorrow when it's sunk in a bit. 

    vibes to all in 2 ww. 

Regards
PC x


----------



## kirstenjane

Congratulations PC that is brilliant news!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi ladies, 

How you all doing? 

Pc wow that's wonderful news!!       

Vicky that sounds like a positive to me!! Congratulations to u too!!   

So sorry about any bfn's it's so hard I know.  sending u big hugs 


As for me I am now back from Kiev with 3 perfect 8 cell embies on board. My otd is the 31st aug. I need to book my blood test. I am   this is my time 

I have been so crampy today feels like wind but no wind there   anyone else had this day after transfer? 

Sending tons of baby dust to all

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## wenkev

Congrats Penny!!  Every positive on here renews my faith that it CAN work  
love wenkev


----------



## Jodes17

Hi
Reb and Caroline - we are same dates so test on 27th. Good luck with this final week.
I am trying sooo hard to stay positive but having mood swings with every twinge now. Also, did I read somewhere that your cervix gets lower if AF on way? I wondered how you could tell that and then this morning when using the delightful pessary it didn't go in as far, sorry if thats TMI! Be grateful if someone can put my mind at ease on that one  
Jx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Jodes, it also gets lower if you are preg!!   for you!! Looks like a good sign.  

Xxxx


----------



## vicky82

Hi there 
congratulations on all the BFP.

Lots of hugs to everyone with BFN.

Afm after yesterdays stupid poas that sent me even more crazy i done another one today. That came out with a little bit darker BFP.
I am still not getting hopes up too much as i am still only 7dp5dt.
Although when i had icsi back in january at this stage i had my full on period so i have made it further this time which has got to be good "Has nt it"?


----------



## nylaboo

Morning Ladies,

Vicky - sounds pretty positive to me!    

Penny - wonderful news, congrats!   

Jodes - it's so hard because so many symptoms are similar for pregnancy and AF, just to drive us a little more crazy!   

Hope everyone else is doing ok and    for anyone testing over the next couple of days.

AFM, I had awful pains last night and I was sooo hot in bed, convinced AF was on the way. But then realised it was wind and indigestion due to the massive portion of fish and chips I had for tea.    Think it was a bit of a shock to my body after being so good for so long! This is a good sign because when I had my ectopic pregnancy I had awful indigestion then. 

I have been really short tempered and moody, a bit like PMT which is worrying though. Poor DH! Anyone else been like this?

  Nx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Nylabo, 

You sound like u are having the same problems as me! I had terrible pain last night and night sweats! Yuck! Feel fine today. 

And I have been really short tempered too, the slightest things irritate me! Not good! As you say poor dh!  Lol! 

Today I have a friend coming to visit me and we are going to get some lunch. So that will be nice. 


Hope all you lovely ladies are all ok and nit going too insane! 

Xxxxx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

wow this thread is soooo busy its hard to keep up!!!


well a very huge congratulations to all those    


and HUGES snuggles for those with    




only 6 more days till i can test!!! and after finding out yesterday our 2 extra embryos didn't make it to freeze i really want this little spec to stick or it looks like a completely fresh (very expensive) round for us again!!!!! but positive thoughts are what are keeping me going!!


----------



## stephf10

Wow, seem to be alot of   at the moment so congratulations to all   

 to BFN's and lots of      to all

My Af symptoms have subsided and testing tomorrow am so dont really know what to think, cant imagine that I'll sleep much tonight, I was awake most of last night as it was so hot......so I'm also bit grumpy today.....

   for all

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats pc


----------



## gemma_29

Hiya steph  

Im also testing 2moz and i avent really ad many symptoms iv ad af mild pain bout 4 times since i av ad ET and i aven ad no cramps no spotting my sore boobs went 6 days after ET but my nipples feel funny and sure my nipples av gone bigger lol... i am peein much more i woke up oncereally hot but thats all i av ad  

Im feeling really negative tho and im soooooooooo scared 2 do my test 2moz iv been really good and stayed away frm the pee sticks i really hope its a BFP but think its a BFN due to the way i feel im feeling so normal and g loads ov energy if im pg im bound to feel sum thing... Iv ad the odd shooting pain but thats happend only bout twice and ad a sharp stabbing pain yest morning i avent ad any thing this morning and the last 3 days woke wiv mild af pains but still no sign but the pessries can hold it back    mines staying away due 2 aving a little un or 2 in there     

Any 1 else been lyk me and ad a BFP....?


----------



## lisa n

Hi Ladies 

A big    for all those who need one xxx and   to all with a   xxx and  best of luck to all who are testing soon xxx   

i am 6 dp 2 d et and  had some slight spotting yesterday afternoon   not a lot and only when i wipe which was a watery pink staining and a small spot of red   Ive never had that before, it didn't last long but i did have some cramping in my back and stomach this morning   

trying not to read to much into it - could go either way   so had acupuncture last night to help and have another one before otd 31st Aug   
thinking of you all girlie's     lisa n xxx


----------



## dizzydi

Bfn for me

Oh well

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## lisa n

dizzydi - so sorry hun     take some "me" time out   xx


----------



## gemma_29

So sorry dizzydi


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry dizzy  hope you look after yourself and give yourself some hugs


----------



## kirstenjane

Dizzydi I am so very sorry take care of yourself hun.


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

Dizzy - I'm really sorry, pet.     

Penny - that's wonderful!!!!    Congratulations!!Hope  Really gives us hope!

Hope all the pre-testers are doing ok?  I'm a wreck. I'm terrified that I'll have the same dream as last time tomorrow morning.  Last Feb, the morning before OTD I woke up dreaming about a white background with a big red stain getting bigger and bigger.  And of course - AF had started.   

Can I ask a really weird question?  I know it's TMI and I'm really sorry for that but I don't know who else to ask.  Has anyone else noticed the progesterone gel "leaving"?  Yesterday I noticed a large clump in the toilet bowl after peeing and the same just now.  I'm worried that if it's come out, I've either not been putting it in properly and if it's out, it's not in there doing what it's supposed to!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Advice anyone?


----------



## nylaboo

Dizzy, so sorry darling,   .

ReikiJan, Yes i have had the same. I think it is mostly the vegetable fat that is used to make the pessary. Yuk!

Feeling v tired today...


----------



## ReikiJan

Thanks Nylaboo.  Sheesh..am just flipping out at the smallest things!!!!

Have a nap if you can, this cycle really took it out of me but when I nap when I can I feel better.  The last 2 days at work I've been exhausted and wished I'd stayed at home so I could sleep when I needed to.


----------



## Leanne79

Hi Ladies,

Dizzy - really sorry to read your news, big hugs xx

Lisa - really sounds as though you have an implantation bleed. Fingers crossed for you.

Nylaboo - i too am feeling a bit short tempered. Trying to pull myself together but its hard when i am getting really impatient!

To everyone testing tomorrow - good luck, hope to see lots of bfp's when i log on.

AFM i am so so tired. Still 5 days until test day and it seems like a lifetime away   Ive not really had any symptoms apart from my boobs have definitely grown. Had to dig a bigger bra out from the back of my drawer this morning. If i get a bfn i hope my boobs stay!! 
Got to go and pick DH up from football in a bit then i may just need a little nap. Pizza and X factor tonight then i will probably be asleep on the sofa by 9.30  

Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Leanne xx


----------



## hawkslaw82

So sorry to hear your news DizzyDi  Hope you're looking after yourself and taking it easy x

ReikiJan - It's totally normal, it is just the animal fat (ew)  that the progesterone is in coming out. I took my last pessary on Tuesday and am still getting the lovely clumps in my underwear, hoping it's nearly the last of it now though. I read somewhere that most of the progesterone is absorbed within about 20-30 minutes of inserting the pessary so don't worry about the clumping, you'll still be getting the progesterone you need.

Sending lots of       to everyone testing soon, and heaps of good luck.

Kxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hey

Have been having the most awful AF pains for the past hour.  It's all over, I can feel it.    I knew last time too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ReikiJan said:


> Can I ask a really weird question? I know it's TMI and I'm really sorry for that but I don't know who else to ask. Has anyone else noticed the progesterone gel "leaving"? Yesterday I noticed a large clump in the toilet bowl after peeing and the same just now. I'm worried that if it's come out, I've either not been putting it in properly and if it's out, it's not in there doing what it's supposed to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Advice anyone?


Hi ReikiJan

Are you on Crinone gel or Cyclogest pessaries ? Either way, what you describe is completely normal.

Progesterone is water soluable so it has to be suspended in some form of vegetable fat or oil(not animal fat so don't worry  ). With Cyclogest the progesterone is absorbed within about 20/30 mins so if you notice any of the waxy stuff coming away, don't worry...it's not the progesterone, just the waxy vege fat casing. With Crinone, the gel goes into a sort of gunky mess (can sometimes be pinky/peachy/beige in colour  )....Crinone is absorbed quickly and releases a good amount within about 20 minutes but since it's high up in the cervix, it will also have a more constant slow release. If you're on Crinone then it'll just be this build up of goopy mess coming away.

Hope that helps....

As for the AF pains....plenty of women get these during 2ww...it doesn't mean AF is on it's way or that the treatment hasn't worked...there can be loads of reasons for the AF like pains, possibly from all the poking/prodding during EC/ET, from the HCG injection prior to EC which can stay in system for up to 14 days and cause all sorts of pg/AF symptoms....or most probably, from the progesterone support you're on.

Have a read of the polls on Voting board and you'll see lots of ladies got AF pains which then resulted in BFPs...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Good luck to you all    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## wenkev

Oh, Reiki
I really hope not!  It aint over till its over though- there was a girl on another forum last week who bled from 5 days b4 her OTD till the day before and she got a BFP!!  She also though it was over and wanted to stop her meds etc.  Keep the faith honey!
Love wenkev


----------



## Rosey78

Hello Ladies  
Pick of your brains if I may.  I had ET yesterday and ever since have got more or less constant cramping feelings in lower abdomen.  I am hoping its just from all the poking and prodding that haa taken place of late (EC on Weds), but cant help worry that something isnt normal.
Hoping someone can ease my worry!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Grr just typed loads and now it is gone!!

Dizzy I am so sorry about your bfn  

Reiki as everyone has said it is just the carrier that is coming away the drugs are absorbed really quickly, and af is so common in the 2ww I have also heard of women having af all the way through the peg 

Wenkev how are you doing? When is your test date?

As for me I have no cramps or any symptoms at all but then I am only 2dp/3dt so way too early

Lisa n wow that is def implantation bleed correct time for it too! So hope I get that too  blow me some bubbles for luck  

Gemma keep positive honey many women never have symptoms either. Xx

Xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi rosey sounds like you are still sensitive from ec try not to worry. That happened to me too when I had ec. Xx


----------



## lisa n

Kerrie_1975 - ive just rounded up your bubbles to 300      xx


----------



## ReikiJan

Sorry Kerrie - I've gone and made it 301!!  oops!! Ach maybe the extra one will make all the difference.  

Rosey - don't worry about the pains, they will def pass.  It's just from the EC and ET and are perfectly normal.  It's all good, hon.

Thanks everyone for your help re the Crinone "fallout".    

Nicola - thanks for your PM, and to Minxy and Wenkev for your posts.  I'm just struggling to keep it together. 
RJ
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lol that's ok reiki thanks. More the better


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Frankie please can u update the list my otd is the 31st aug.

Thank you
Xxxxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Hi ladies, i hope that you are all trying to remain relatively sane.

Dizzy - I'm so sorry to hear your news   , please be kind to yourself. I hope that you have lots of support.

Congratulations to those with   ,   . I hope you all have a very happy and healthy nine months.

AFM - I was a complete mess yesterday and had convinced myself that it hadn't worked again so decided that i needed to know one way or the other. This morning i tested with a FR and after about 30 seconds there were two pink lines   , i'm in utter shock but know that it is very early days indeed. It's the equivalent of 13dpo today (10dp3dt), just    that our baby/ies stay with us.

To the person who asked about a low cervix (sorry computer won't let me scroll back to find you), you'll see that i posted only a few days ago about the same thing. I honestly think that it's from the cylogest, please don't panic like i did, you can't tell anything from your cervix (as DH had been tellling me for the last few days (glad he was right and i was wrong this time)).
xx


----------



## lisa n

Hey furball    well done you and this is a fet cycle? hope for us all then    lisa n x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

We want a fur ball that is fantastic news I was feeling quite negative and depressed. U cheered me up with proof there is hope xxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks everyone, more reassured.  Roll on nxt 2 weeks, off to seaside next week, so hopefully that will make things pass a tad quicker-even if it dos rain the entire time!!  

Frankie, Can I be added to Sep 3rd please.     

Congrats to you of you with a BFP, and massive    for those who haven't been so lucky this time!

xx


----------



## vicky82

Hi All

Can i ask you all for your opinion because i have now lost the plot lol

I keep getting aunt flow type cramps but they come and go....one minute i am going to the loo and i feel like aunt flow is here then next minute all the pain goes.
It is driving me mad as im crying 1 second thinking it is over then really happy it may off worked.

What do you think the signs may be?

Also do you think my hcg shot is out of my body 14 days since last shot?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

hi Vicky,

Af cramps tend to be a good sign if you are not getting a bleed. I know it is hard but try and keep positive.     it is prob your little one/ones bedding in.

xxxxx


----------



## carolinejtmg

Hello hope everyone's doing okay today and there's lots of PMA going on out there    

Dizzydi I am so sorry this hasn't worked this time for you  

To everyone who has had a precious   CONGRATULATIONS  

Reikijan I totally agree with what the others have said re the 'residue' from progesterone and also the AF pains too - don't feel so disheartened when you still have everything to hope for! AF pains are totally normal in early pregnancy   Sending you a tonne of PMA       I do understand how worrying they are though...im having them right now and i dont like it one bit  

Lisa - really hoping that's an inplantation bleed - it certainly sounds like it   

Vicky - you need to stop getting yourself so wound up if you can, It really sounds like you have a lot to be confident about as i'm sure those positives are for real. Try to find some way to relax these last few days honey  

Rosey78 i had really bad abdo pains and wind pains too but they had settled after about 3/4 days so don't worry - it's normal xx

AFM I'm due to test 27th but as you know Ive been naughty and tested each day to see whats happening. Well, yesterday morning it was neg and in the evening I did another one (FR) which looked neg too. Went to loo again later on and looked again....there was a really really faint line !! Don't know if im helping myself or not with all this testing, and I know its not for everyone but I cant help myself   Just hope that little line starts to get darker!!!!

Love and PMA to all you lovely ladies!

p.s K and J mum I will be joining you with the pizza and x-factor....just waiting for dh to get home from work


----------



## ReikiJan

wewantafurball - I'm absolutely delighted for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Vicky - hon, I'm exactly the same as you. I keep getting the cramps but no bleed.  I keep wanting to send DH out to buy a couple of HPTs just to put myself out of my misery but I'm afraid of either result.  If I get a positive, is it a false positive from the trigger shot and if it's a negative because I tested too early am I putting us both through 2 more days of hell for nothing. 

The problem is everyone's symptoms are different.  My friend has been through this 3 times before, she's currently pregnant with twins after the 3rd cycle, her 1st failed and 2nd she had a little boy.  With her son, she had no bleed, no cramps, no symptoms at all.  This time she had lots of cramps, mood swings, illness, headaches and a bleed 2 days before test day.  It's impossible to know.

I'm sending you         and hoping that we get well-deserved BFPs. That goes for all of us.

xxxx


----------



## wenkev

Oh furball- thats fantastic!!  Congrats- every positive makes me believe anew!
Love wenkev


----------



## littledarlings

26th aug      deivf


----------



## Pinktink

Alert



Very ridiculously early but










BFP 

So nervous - please be real this time.....

Couldn't help it...


----------



## Guest

Congrats to you both pinktink   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Pinktink


----------



## ReikiJan

YEY Pinktink!!!!!!     

Congrats!!!

AFM - have started getting that "gurgling" in belly before AF starts. Endometrium breaking down - it's over for us.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reiki do not give up hope honey you have not tested yet xx


Wow congrats tinkpink - fantastic news!! 


littledarling - i see u are donor ivf too!  


so what did everyone think of xfactor?? I loved the saucer of milk simon gave cheryl lol


xxxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Can't sleep - anyone else awake?


----------



## vicky82

Hi 

I really cant sleep, i have been awake most of the night :-(

I tested again this morning 15dp last hcg injection and got a lovely BFP

I am still being very cautious but at the same time i am feeling positive about it now...surely injection is out of my body by now.

What do you all think?

I wish all todays testers good luck.


----------



## Beth137

Hello there 

I've just joined the 2ww..had EC on Wed and ET yesterday and feeling like I've done a few rounds! 

Rosey - I have cramps too so I guess just rest as much as possible without going mad! After my EC it felt so painful but every day gets better so am getting more hopeful each day! The pessary is a bit yuk but hey we're nearly there!!  

Had 2 embroys transfered on day 3...fingers crossed that they stick! 

Lots of    to all


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Vicky, that's all you honey!! Enjoy!! Congratulations!!!  

Beth welcome!!! Sending u tons of baby dust!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## wenkev

Congrats Vicky and Pinktink!!  Very happy for you all!
love wenkev


----------



## lisa n

morning all 

 to pinktink and Vicky its lovely to get some positives on here lets keep the "trend" going     to all of us girlie's   

can i change my otd to the 31st Aug please - we were given 2 dates being the 1st sept as well   not sure why 1 nurse say one thing and our letter says another


----------



## Beth137

hi there 

My breasts are a little sore today (and we're a little before ET)...just a day after day3 ET...does anyone know if  this is normal?
Hopefully its just the hormones all over the place or is it a sign of AF?


----------



## ReikiJan

Morning everyone.

Well, am in a bit of shock.  Did a peestick and tomorrow is OTD aaaaaand....

               

RJ
xx


----------



## Beth137

Thats fantastic!! Congrats!!


----------



## ReikiJan

Thanks Beth!

Re your sore do-dahs - it's a side effect of the progesterone etc that you've been taking.  Mine were sore from the middle of stimming.  Get used to it honey, when you get your BFP they'll be getting huge and even more sore.   

Good luck chicken!

RJ
x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reiki see told you not to worry last night!! That's wonderful news!!!! Congratulations!!!!!  

Lisa n you now have the same test date as me! How you feeling? 

Beth that happens to me on every cycle. Horrible isn't it! 

Xxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Thanks Kerrie - you are indeed a sage.


----------



## stephf10

Hello all, 

in complete shock have a       

It hasnt sunk in yet.....

   and    
to all


----------



## ReikiJan

YEY STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Wow another bfp!!! Today is a good day!!!! Congratulations steph! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Trarichard

Hi everyone, I'm new to this link.  I had my egg transfer with one excellent and one good blastocyst last Saturday 14 Aug and have not had my AF yet (I'm 45 and do not have regular periods now).  I don't feel any symptoms apart from I had a bit of slight cramping a few days ago.  Is it normal to have any early pregnancy symptoms at all?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome tararichard, it's normal to have no symptoms at your stage, symptoms that are real do not tend to arrive until we are 6 weeks gone. Most symptoms we get at this stage are drug related. But we all symptom watch me Inc as we know there are little embies in there. For a natural preg we would not even know we are possibly preg until we miss a period. So try not to worry and just enjoy being pupo.  

Xxxxx


----------



## Trarichard

thanks Kerrie, that's great to know.  I meant to say that with my age is donor ivf. all the very best to you. thanks 
I keep thinking it's good as have not had my period yet but I think all the drugs can hold it back?


----------



## gemma_29

WELL DONE MY TEST THIS MORNING AND GOT A      

IM SOOOO OVA THE MOON THERES ME  THINGING IT HADENT WORKED COZ I AD HARDLY ANY SYMPTOMS IM IN TOTAL SHOCK AND SO HAPPY      

CONGRATS ON ALL THE OTHER


----------



## stephf10

What an amazing morning........   congrats to all
and lots of babydust too


----------



## Pinktink

Massive congratulations girlies! So lovely to hear of all these BFP's! I'm sending lots of super sticky vibes out to everyone xxxx


----------



## lisa n

just lost my post 

 to all with a       xxx

kerrie 1975 - glad im not alone in testing will you hold my hand please    if you can hold out?   

lisa n x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Yet another bfp!!!! This is wonderful!! Congratulations gemma. Wow!! Keep that fairy dust coming!!  

Tararichard yes the drugs stop af from arriving for most anyway. The drugs so mess with our minds! Quite cruel really  so you are donor too. Where did u go for treatment? 


Xxxxx
Xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lisa I would love to hold your hand and be your cycle buddy. I tested 4 days early on my last cycle. Never again! I will try and just hold out for the blood test on the 31st. I may do a hpt on the day tho. But that's easier said than done lol. 

I keep looking for an plant bleed as am 6dp/3dt today so hope a get a glimmer of hope. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Jodes17

Congrats to all the BFPs.!!  Wonderful news for you all and really positive stuff for the rest of us.  
Jodes x


----------



## nylaboo

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies with BFPs this morning! What a lucky day!

Nx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Afternoon ladies

Gatecrashing again   

Just wanted to say congratulations to all the BFPs   .....especially to those ladies who were so convinced that no symptoms or AF pains meant it was all over and who tested too early !!  

See, it doesn't means anything at all.....all those drugs muck everything up    


...lots of luck to those still waiting to test    

Sticky vibes and positive orange thoughts to you all     
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## me and my boys

Hi all

Sending  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS for all the BFP's. There seems to be quite a few at the moment, hopefully the trend will continue to my test day and far beyond.  

Im 6dp/2dt and Im anxious to say the least.  AF pains have come and gone and left me with nothing else but a dull ache. Im already blessed so maybe that’s it, I don’t know.  

Having a really down day today so a massive thankyou to everyone for their BFP’s and making me smile.

Sharon
xx


----------



## Specky77

Hey ladies,

I tested today but my HCG levels are only 13, not low enough for a negative but not high enough for a positive, so a bit in limbo at the moment, has this happened to anyone else only I've not stopped crying so far today, just feel like its all over.  the clinic have said it can go 50/50 either way really, gotta go back tomorrow for another bloodtest and to have my immunes tested to see what's going on, but feeling very stressed and down at the moment.

x


----------



## me and my boys

Oh Specky, Im sorry.  

All that waiting that you have done and then still not knowing.  Its easier to say than do but try and keep positive. 

Sharon
xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi specky, what a horrible thing to happen to you. Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## reb363

Hello All

I'm back from Brighton and jut catching up with the news; wow am I right in thinking Wewantafurball, Vicky, RJ, Steph, Gemma and PinkTink all BFP's - I really hope so - that's amazing               

Specky so sorry that it's such a stressful time for you.      I have seen it go positive a couple of times recently (and not the other way) so I'll keep everything crossed that it does for you too        .

AFM - hit a low patch.      Horrible ripping pains cramping in uterus yesterday evening that I've only felt when I've had BFN's (and didnt get with my BFP).  I've lost my PMA and wish I hadn't put myself and my family through this and gone straight to DE.  Anyone with any hope please send some my way.   

xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Specky - poor you, hope those levels keep going up. 

I am feeling a bit worried. Just been to loo and had a bit of browny discharge (sorry if TMI). I am 7 days post blast transfer. Is this implantation bleed or AF on way?   

Oh I have been so positive up til now.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Nylaboo that sounds like implant honey  xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reb636 those pains are common reiki got those last night infact.... And she got a positive this morn.


----------



## reb363

......or old blood or crinone gel/cyclogest but definitely doesn't sound like AF   .

Sending you lots of     .


Really Kerrie?     - I so much hope so     .  They are so wierd not like AF but a horrible tearing feeling.  


(PS I found a bit of PMA in a tub of Tesco Chocolate Clusters. Would recommend )


----------



## NicolaandDarren

nylaboo- i have been having the same since yesterday and i was also 7 days post trans!!! i hope its a good sign for us all having similar symptoms!! xx


love & to everyone waiting and congrates to those with GREAT results already!!!


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

Wow this is a lucky thread so many BFP!!! 

Plenty of hugs for those lovely ladies with BFNs.

I had 2 x 8cell embies transferred on Saturday - 3 day transfer and my test date is 1st September. Praying for 3rd time lucky xxxx


----------



## vicky82

Hi ladies 

I am slowly letting it sink in now that my BFP must be real

I have searched every sight i could today to see if my hcg injection could still be in my system....and they all say up to 14 days...so it has got to be real....has it?

All you ladies worrying about af pains please dont....4 days ago i really felt like she was coming but since then the cramps are on and off and not as bad as af pains.
I have also had a lot of lower backache which also comes when af is about to turn up.
The 1 other symptom i have had which is unuall for me is lots of headaches that have come and gone.

I wish you all the luck in the world.

vicky


----------



## Pinktink

Chattersil - just wanted to say we had 2 8-cell embies put back on our third ivf and also had anchem preg on our second and we have just got a bfp....

Hope the similarities continue for you xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi ladies.

I use this website each time I cycle, gives me alot of comfort. I hope it helps u too.

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Xxxx

/links


----------



## Beth137

Hello there  

Congrats to all you lucky ladies..fantastic news!

So, I'm on day 2 after a day3 ET. Still having sore boobs and the odd twinge...hoping its all normal and that the lil emb sticks!

Anyone doing a test 3rd Sept?

X


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Beth,
Yes im due to test on Fri 3rd     
Had Et on Friday, and like you still getting the odd twinge.  It feels at time sas if AF is on its way, especially when i go for a wee
What are you doing on your 2ww??

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, baby dust to all of you xxx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

i thnk it might be game over for me!! bleeding as increased a little still not a full af but more and its been increasing for the last 2 days! can't help think the pessaries are just slowly it down!! eeekkk still have 4 days to wait!


----------



## Beth137

Hi Rosey

To be honest, I'm at a loose end and dont know what to do with myself as I'm on the summer break! My DH has today off as we thought we may have had a day5 call...
May try some paintings today or something other than rubbish tv! waht about u?!

Noticed a rash this morning..hope its ok and dont know whether to call it in or just leave it??!!

Lots of  
X


----------



## Snoople

Hi Ladies,

I know exactly how you feel about being at a loose end. I'm also on my summer break as I'm a teacher but  can't give anything my full attention.  My DH confiscated the secateurs off me yesterday whilst trying to do a bit of (very gentle) gardening. I know he was being protective but it's frustrating! 
Fingers crossed for all of us    
xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Beth, the rash is probably just due to the stress of everything, although think i would probably ring just to put your mind at rest (may also me the meds??).  I woke up with a massive coldsore yesterday and Ive not had one for years, which is making  me feel rubbish!!! Iv called the clinic as worried about the Zovirax cream and if its safe!!

Luckily DH is off this wk and we are off to the seaside tomorrow til Fri.  Also got my Mum coming for the nite next week.  Essentially will only be home alone on Thurs/Fri....................if any of you are in Bucks area happy to meet for coffee so we can go mad together.
I'm determined not to test until the actual date as don't want to tempt fate (never usually superstitious LOL!)

Glad that the cramping isn't just me alone, I suppose its understandable though, given what out bodies have been through!  

From what clinic says today/tomorrow is the day that the embryos start to find there nestling spot, so I think I may have a lazy day with rubbish TV and magazines!!  Anyone up to anything exciting??


----------



## Beth137

Hey there Rosey  

I'm around Oxford area but Bucks isnt too far!! A decaf would be good... hopefully feeling much better later on in the week than I am now...!

Still trying to get through to the clinic


----------



## we*want*a*furball

After my BFP on Saturday i've just gone to the toilet and i'm spotting. I'm so scared that this is over already.


----------



## nylaboo

I also think it might be all over. Light browny discharge has got heavier and redder. More or less like AF. Clinic have advised bed rest for 24 hours said it can sometimes slow down. I am not getting my hopes up though. So glad DH has not gone to work. Feel so empty and sad.


----------



## Pixie73

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. Congratulations to all you BFPs    it's so good to hear some good news!

I have had brown spotting all weekend and again today like start of AF, so I'm not holding out much hope   .


----------



## ReikiJan

Nyla, Pixie and Nicola - I'm     so much for you all right now.

Don't count anything out until your blood tests.  Just give it a chance.  Keep taking the progesterone and rest.  You're all in my thoughts.  xxx      

I hope I'm not being cruel by saying this but I had my BFP confirmed this morning at the clinic. For those of you worried about cramping - I'm still cramping today, feels just like AF on the way but it isn't.  Keep the faith girls.

RJ
xx


----------



## ReikiJan

Sorry got my posts mixed up - that was meant for Furball, not Nicola. 

...baby brain already...


----------



## Pixie73

Thank you ReikiJan. I will try to keep positive until I know for sure. 

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!   

X


----------



## NicolaandDarren

nalaboo- my spotting has turns very red too! had a small clot in it this morning, nothing really since though not enough blood to go onto a pad even but there everytime i wipe!! not holding out hope- very tearful today x


----------



## ReikiJan

Oh Nicola


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this post.

I am currently on my 2ww. I had my ET on Friday so I now have 2 embies safely on board. I am really am hoping that this is it this time   

I have previously had 2 ICSIs and 1 FET which were all BFN so at the moment I am feeling a little bit apprehensive too, but at the same time there is still that little bit of hope that this could really be my turn this time.

This time as well as the crinone and asprin I am also on steroids. Any of you ladies also on steroids?

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## NicolaandDarren

hey ladies just spoke to clinic and Karen tried to reassure me that it could just be implantation bleeding i don't know why but that set me right off again! the hope inside me is strong! but it hurts!! sorry such rubbish posts! i promise i will try better later.


----------



## nylaboo

Thanks Reiki Jan for your kind words, and it is wonderful to have your BFP confirmed.   

Well it's def all over for me. AF is here in full force now. Really heavy and painful. ARGH!   
I am so so gutted and still can't quite believe it. We are lucky to have 7 frosties so I know we can try FET next, but it still hurts.

Nicola, Pixie and Furball I really hope you are all ok. You are all in my thoughts.    

N x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Nylabo, yout test day is the same day as me, are you sure it is af honey so early, what a horrible thing for you to go through. Have u spoken to your clinic? 

Littlepj welcome how you doing?

Reiki yey fab news that it is now all confirmed.  it gives us all hope that af symptoms do not always mean af is on the way.

Pixie and nicola keep positive sending you huge hugs. Xxx

As for me Ihave had a bubbly tummy all day and insomnia! Am also getting slight twinges on my right side near my ovary. 

I have just had reiki it is so relaxing, she said she could sence good things for me, let's hope she is right!  

Xxxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Ladies


I'm just back from work catching up on all the   

Nylaboo - so sorry     .  Hope you have someone looking after you and      for your lovely frosties.  Hang on in there.  I will be your time before you know it.  

ReikiJan - so happy for you    and thanks for the hope re pains.

Pixie, Nicola - sending you loads of      and      so stresful for you. Hawkslaw82 had 4 days of bleeding before her bfp  (about 10 pages back) so really hoping for good news for you.  

littlepj -   .  Yes I'm on steroids too (dexamethasone).  I've been on them for years now it feels! Only thought that might be same for you is take them early in the morning as they keep me awake.

Kerrie - thanks for link - it's really good for helping with the   .  I'm pretty amazed I haven't tested yet to be honest.  First time ever! Hope your twinges are a good sign.  Reiki sounds really good. Wish I'd tried it now.  

Wewantafurball - how are you feeling?   

Beth/Rosie - very jealous want to watch TV and chill out. Found work really tiring today.  Not sure if for real or psychological.  

AFM - well is anyone else eating like a monster   

Love Reb x


----------



## RachaelHorsfield

Hiya Ladies, hope everyone is good  

Well I'm back in the 2ww. TTC naturally. I am 4dpo and going out of my mind already  

I promised myself I will not test early, I did it last cycle and kept getting disappointed everytime I saw a BFN. I'm thinking of asking DH to hide the pee sticks  

Well good luck everyone.   to all those who got a BFN, don't lose hope  and big   to all who got a BFP 

Rach x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome Rachel hop the 2ww does not drive you as nuts as it does me! Lol

Xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reb silly me I missed your post! 

Glad you found the link useful, I use it loads!  

I have been eating soooooooo much! I norm eat like a sparrow it's quite worrying I'll be as big as a house by my otd!!!  

You have to try reiki it is great for relaxation. U should try it really takes your mind off things.  
Xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Oh and I too am on steroids as my killer cell is high. Maybe this is why I am eating for England?


----------



## reb363

last time I was obsessed by chocolate fingers, this time by toffee crisps.  Anyway I've actually had dinner in bed and now want to go and make some cheese on toast. What is wrong with me!! Yes will definitely look into Reiki.  Might try and book something for Saturday. I tried accupuncture and absolutely hated it.  Kept going for a bit as thought it might help but was stressing out every time they put the needle in (which always seemed to hit a nerve wierdly) so gave it up.  Have you tried reflexology too?  One of the girls on another post was saying she found it really good...


----------



## reb363

Yes I'm blaming the steroids but it's probably just me being very greedy -   .  I'm convincing myself I deserve it either way as not drinking any wine, so bound to be losing the odd pound.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

That's so funny! My obsession is toffifee, saw a huge box at airport after treatment on fri and I have scoffed the whole lot!!! For dinner I had half a garlic bread and 3 tortilla with qorn. Did feel sick after mind you the finishing off of my chocs did not help lol. 

Yes I have tried reflexology but I found it painful, maybe I just had a bad experience? When you do reiki state you just want relaxation. On my second session she kept talking very annoying lol. Fell in a deep sleep on my third I felt so chilled!! Bliss!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Lol. That's the excuse I am using too and will stick to it. I am missing my white wine!  all in a good cause tho.  xx


----------



## reb363

well you're also eating for three


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Good point reb,  Inc me is 4! He he, now where did those Jaffa cakes go......


----------



## reb363

ha! yes it's 4.  Enjoy      .  I'm of to sleep now, full of cheese on toast.  xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Sweet dreams honey. Hope u sleep better than I have been. X


----------



## reb363

You too and hope this works it made me laugh before sleep. I think I resemble it.

xxxx


----------



## Jodes17

You're right about this eating for 4 lark. I have developed an addiction to ice cream! Ben and jerrys phish food. Yum x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

That so made me laugh out loud!! Love it!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hmmmmmm love that ice cream jodes! How's you Hun? X


----------



## Orchid88

Hi 

Sorry I've been away - I can confirm my OTD is on the 30th August!

I've been away for a reason... I 'stumbled' on some e-mails of my husbands that basically show he has been visiting various websites to arrange casual sex. It's been going on since at least March. I'm beside myself. He doesn't know this but I'm seeing the divorce lawyer in a few days, packing up and returning to the UK. I can't stand the thought of him.  

Sorry to put it out there... just so very sad, disappointed and angry.


----------



## reb363

N15 - I'm so sorry to hear that.      at any time but especially when you need to be feeing relaxed.     .  I'll PM you.

Ladies - I tested early and got a BFP. I don't know whether to laugh or cry or both.  We almosst cancelled the cycle because I only got one little follie.  Please stay with me this time.      .  I think laugh by the way    and maybe dance


----------



## Orchid88

Reb363 - thank you for the PM   

And a BIG congratulations for the BFP!!!       
May it continue


----------



## Beth137

Good morning ladies  

just catching up on all the  

N15 BIG  and lots of the 'ol  

Congrats to all the BFP's ...fantastic news!!  

So  today and onwards 'lil emb should be implanting...any tips? foods/ standing on head??!!
X


----------



## Pinktink

n15 - I am so so sorry honey, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. He doesn't deserve to be with you and i'd be doing the same thing you are. Hope you have family/friends who can support you xxx

Reb363 - said it to you in july/aug but will say again - congratulations!! xxx


----------



## vicky82

Hi ladies

Its real i got my BFP otd...we are over the moon.

Thankyou everyone who have replied to my posts to stop me from worrying during the 2ww.

Good luck to everyone on this fab site.

first scan booked for sept 7th....omg not another 2ww.

vicky


----------



## RachaelHorsfield

Congrats on the  's  

good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Leanne79

Hi girls,

Can i ask some advice as to when you were told to test? I think ive beeen told to test too early  

I had a 5 day transfer and was told i could test 14 days after egg collection. This is different to what they told me after my first cycle ( 14 days after et) If i test when they have told me to i will only be 9dpt. Does this sound correct to you? The research i have done says OTD should be 11 days after a 5 day transfer. I am soooo confused!!

Thanks in advance,

Leanne xx


----------



## vicky82

Hi leanne

I had a 5 day transfer and my clinic told me to test 10dp5dt.

Good luck xx

vicky


----------



## Jodes17

Reb363, many many congratulations to you   
Another BFP, is such wonderful news..
We're the same ET date but I daren't test early! Feeling very nervous!  
Jodes x


----------



## NicolaandDarren

OMG!!! its so far yet so close!! bleeding seems to be stopping!!!! is this a good thing! DH think it has worked! i'm not so sure but i think that me trying not to get my hope built up so high!! had to really tell myself off this morning for wanting to test today!!! but DH is at work and it wouldn't be fair without him!!




 ON THE  !!!!


hi to everyone else still waiting patiently might i add!!


and huge hugs to those with    xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats on BFP 

  To the BFN 

Hi everyone


----------



## Lou1974

Hi All, I wanted to ask your advice. I had my appointment today for my HCG Blood test. I had already done a test on Sunday and yesterday, that was a BFP so i was over the moon. I handed my sample in and they said the line was too faint to say either way and i'd have to wait for my Blood test results.  I said the line on the two tests i had done were more noticible, but it made no different. Not sure how i should be feeling now, what should i want to hear regarding the HCG reading? Thanks for listening x


----------



## Stacey Anne

Hi guys

thought id join in!  I'm Due to test on the 30th after a FSET, I'm 4 days pt and not really feeling any different, any feelings i think i may actually be imagining??  Not sure if thats a good thing or not? The 2 week wait does funny things to your mind!    

Sending you all lots of    &   and sticky sticky vibes of course!

Stacey  xx


----------



## Beth137

Hi 

I'm 3dp3dt all pains are subsiding. We had 2 embroys put in which were good quality and had another 2 which were good but slightly lagging. 
THe embrologist just rang to say they made it to blast but they're not good enough for freezing.. I'm so gutted and feel so low...what if this cycle doesnt work..going 
I really hope my 2 are stronger and are stickin. 
x


----------



## Leanne79

Back again!

Vicky - thanks for letting me know when you were told to test. I will test thursday but if its negative will test again in a few days. Big conrats on your bfp xx

Nicola - hang in there, lots of ladies have a bit of bleeding and still go on to have healthy babies. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

N15 - I am so sorry to hear what you are going through and agree with the others - he does not deserve you. I hope you have lots of supportive people around you who can help you at this difficult time. My first husband was a complete selfish pig and we seperated when our twins were 18 months old. It was so hard in the beginning but my life has turned out 100 times better than it had if i had stayed with him so keep positive xx

Lou - when do you get the results of your blood test? Hope the clinic dont keep you waiting too long.

Congratulations to all the bfp's  

AFM  - I am slowly going insane   This 2ww is dragging so much. I had thrush over the weekend and rang the clinic yesterday who told me i can only use the cream. They also told me to use the cyclogest up the back door but as hard as i tried last night i couldnt do it (sorry for TMI) It doesnt help that i have really long nails 

Ive been really emotional today. One of our cats has caught a pigeon and is outside the back door eating him. the twins think its hilarious but i felt like bursting into tears.

Hope everyone is having a good day,

Leanne xx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

hey Leanne, i also had thrust straight after et and my clinic said i could use the pessary just not the oral tablet!!! and PLENTY of natural yoghurt


----------



## Pixie73

Hi everyone,

I feel like I'm going crazy! The brown spotting which started on Sat is still going on today and a bit heavier. I'm getting to the point where I'm too scared to go to the loo!

Think I'm going to have to test tonight when I get home, unless AF has started in the meantime.


----------



## Dorris

Hi ladies,

First - congrats reb   - fantastic news.

I had my et yesterday - 2 embies 3 day good quality. Test date is the 6th Sept. Felt really positive yesterday but not today  - got af type pains and Im worried. 

People are so great on here and I thank you for your support.

George


----------



## Kitten 80

Its normal to have pains around et


----------



## NicolaandDarren

pixie- i too have had the same!! with only a tiny bit on the pad!!!! its killing...a friend told me i can test from 14 days after ec


----------



## star27

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread! 
I'm due to test at the end of the week and finding the last few days - very up and down trying to stay positive but have a feeling that it hasn't worked.

Also have had no symptoms at all - not even sore boobs which most ppl tend to get 

Praying everyday that it works. How is everyone else coping with this rollercoaster!

Sx


----------



## Pixie73

Hi NicolaandDarren,

Thank goodness I'm not the only one. I need to go to the loo now but I'm too scared!


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Hi there! Unsure where or how to enter my BFP today - 24th Aug Noodles 1. IVF  . We are absolutely delighted(!!!!!!!!!!!!) and would like to thank all the members on this site for their support . It has been a lifeline to me in the past year. Thanks to the moderators and people who give up their own free time(embryologist and members of 2ww diaries. This site lifted me when I was down, comforted me when I was uncertain and made me feel a lot less alone and isolated. So what I am trying to say is a big THANK YOU! Good luck to all those on 2ww (special thoughts for Wannabemum Nov  )- keep the faith - and keep on trying as well you never know  Lots of               


Fingers crossed this wee one stays snug for 9 months... Love Noodles x x


----------



## Mudpuffin

Congrats Noodles on your BFP!  

Can I join the thread too?  My OTD is 3rd Sept.  Go from feeling really positive to getting very down.  I had a white discharge a couple of hours after ET is this bad??  is this the babies falling out I know I sound daft but just feeling worried about it now!


----------



## Jodes17

Congratulations noodles! Wonderful news   
Jodes x


----------



## me and my boys

Does this make any sense to anyone please

I have FSET on 16th August, due to test 2nd September so as it stands I am 8dp/2dt.  The last Buserlin injection was Friday 13th August.  Currently taking Progynova (2mg x3 times a day) and Cyclogest pesseries (400mg x2 a day).

I am swinging from dull ache to full feeling AF to back no nothing, no spotting/bleeding. Very moody and short tempered!  My head is all over the place.  This is our last attempt as all the embryos had to be defrosted to get the one they transferred, started off at 4 cell then reduced to a 3 cell.

Is the range of how Im feeling "normal". I had a successful IVF attempt 3 years ago but cant remember how I was feeling. Failed attempt at FSET 4 months ago but just felt sick and tired most of that. Only other pregnancy was a natural conception so I cant make any similarities with that one.

Any ideas Im really losing the plot here

Thanks 

Sharon xxx


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi Mudpuffin, I'm afraid I don't know anything about et as am taking clomid but thought I'd say hello as I have the same otd as you   How are you finding the 2ww? I feel like time has not only stood still, but has now started going backwards too!!


----------



## Zina

Hi there I am on my 2ww.

Is there anyone out there who can help me out?  I am having a dreadful time I am on my 2nd IVF cycle.  I am having periody pains.  I had a day 5 transfer with 2 blastocyscts.  Period pains started on Day 6 and have continued to Day 7 and today.

Last time I had these feelings I did get my period. 

Has anyone got any advice for me this time round - I am due to test on 4 Sept.

Zina


----------



## Kerrie_1975

N15 I am so sorry to hear about what you have been through, that is a horrible thing to find out.  as everyone has said he does not deserve you. And to find out during this hard time too. I do hope you are ok xxx

Beth I hear pineapple juice not from concentrate and basil nuts help implantation

Reb363 wow!! That cheese on toast last night worked! Ha ha congratulations honey!!

Vicky congratulations on confirmation  

Nicolaanddarren pleased it has slowed down. I think it must be a good sign. Keep up that pma!

Stacey I do not have any symptoms either honey, and I am about the same time as you. It is normal to not get any symptoms. It's mostly just drugs at this stage. We should not get peg symptoms until 6 weeks preg

Pixie - brown is fine it's just old blood that's really common. It could be what's left from implant. 

Dorris as well as it's common so soon after ec/et af pains are common too, there is a poll in the main ladies waiting area that will ease your mind so many women get af pains it is unreal

Welcome star I too have no symptoms, I am told it is normal so I am keeping up my pma  

Noodles congratulations!!  

Me and my boys - I have been very short tempered my poor dh!! That and eating for England hey maybe these are my symptoms I am longing for lol! 

Zina check out the poll in the main area it is really common. It could be taken as a good thing. So many women on here at the weekend saying same thing and they had had a bfps since.  

As for me I have been going out of my mind poking my boobs and looking for implantation! I did get one sharp cramp and a bloated tum. I hope this is a good sign.  

Well sending you all tons of baby dust and positive vibes!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

Hi Ladies, bleeding has stopped!!! like completely!! oooh that has made me excited! i hope its a good sign!! 3 more sleeps to go


hope your all well xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Nicola that's great news


----------



## reb363

Noodles - fantastic news, congratulations     

Nicola so glad bleeding has stopped.  Everything crossed for you     

Zina and George -  yes I had/ve AF type pains just like that - so hopefully good news for you.  The thread link is in my diary re BFP's and AF if you can't find it.  I kept it as it really cheered me up. 

Star - no sore boobs for me either in any way or form (more's the pity as bigger would be good!).   

Kerrie - I really want this for you so much and am      away - symptoms sound good to me     

Love and    

Reb xxxx


----------



## RachaelHorsfield

Noodles congratulations on your BFP!!  

It's really dragging now.....I have an aching back and an aching stomach, but I think that's because I have worked my socks off today and need to go to bed 


Good luck all, try not to go too


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Ahh thanks reb.  I so hope u are right and your prayers help.  

Sweet dreams everyone

Looking fwd to seeing more bfp's Tom 

Xxxxx


----------



## lisa n

morning ladies

sorry for lack of personals but DH and DS ( who is 3.5) likes to hog the lap top! 1 looking at tractors and trailers and the other aviation   anyway how is everyone?

 to all our   Reb363, Vicky 82, noodles and anyone ive missed x   

   to all those who are testing today   lets hope this good news continues x

  to N15 sorry to hear of your troubles - hope you can work it out xx

Nicolaand Darren - glad to hear bleeding has stopped    

Kerrie-1975 - how are you doing? have we reached for the pee sticks yet!   

I'm having terrible lower back pain this morning which has come around to the front now - very low down just above the pubic bone  - I dont know want to think now   my spotting only lasted 2/3 days last week and i don't have sore boobies although i do feel like they are changing shape and a bit more veins then usual   only time will tell    will still test on otd 31st! 

well that was a cheery post! sorry girlies 
    to all lisa n xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Morning Lisa!! No not been near the pee sticks. Learnt my lesson on testing early on my last cycle. It is not worth the extra stress. I may do it day before but not sure I'll even do that. How about you? You tempted?  

You got any symptoms? I am so bloated today! And I am getting this strange pulling sensation in tummy. Yest I had a back ache. Gone today. Touch wood no af pains. Last cycle I was getting them about now. So that's a good sign me thinks   

I have my niece staying with me now for a few days she is visiting from America. I have lots of nice things planned for us to do so that will keep my mind off things.  

Hope everyone is ok. Good luck for anyone testing today. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## lisa n

Hi Kerrie - I wont be testing early as i have yet to buy some pee sticks    if they are not in the house then i cant do a sneaky peak!    My back ache is gone now -  just pulling and stetching pains in stomach feels more  like you`ve done too many sit ups that kind of pain    I did have a few dizzy/spacie spells when i had my spotting 

How old is you niece? nice to go a do girlie stuff - can i come?   

lisa n xx


----------



## Pixie73

Hi everyone,

It's all over for me this time. Did test last night    

AF is in full flow today.

Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!!!  

X


----------



## lisa n

ah sorry to hear that pixie73 giving u a    xx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

hey ladies,
well we caved in and did an early test   !!! it was there within seconds so i don't think it will have changed on Friday but we still have to do a test to confirm!!


just wanted to say thank you so much for your support! last 2 weeks have been a real killer!




good luck the those being PATIENT and waiting xxxx


----------



## Leanne79

Nicola and Pixie - really sorry to hear you both got   I am more than like going to be joining you tomorrow. I tested a day early today and got   and am now having af pains which i usually get a few hours before af arrives. Thinking of you both  

Leanne xx


----------



## Pixie73

Thanks everyone. Leanne79 I sneding you loads of   and I will be    for you.

XXX


----------



## temi

hi everyone,

nice to see that people can come together under one forum and share their experiences.
Just joined ff and its been so helpful. 

I'm on the 2ww as well (day 4) and what has kept me going is the fact that God has been so faithful to me and has given us all the assurance that no one shall suffer miscarriage or be barren (exodus 23:26).

I just want you all ladies to be strong and don't ever give up on your dreams.     

Temi


----------



## Beth137

Hi  

Thanks Temi I needed to hear some words to stay strong and positive just now!

I'm on day 4 also after et and have had some slight brown discharge last night and then this morning had a red/brown cloty thing and have been thinking its all over...or is this the implantatin I wish I could see whats going on in there!! 

lots of     for everyone!
X


----------



## temi

hi beth137,

don't lose up and don't let it get you down either. I'm very sure its implantation bleeding. My doc said implantation should happen btw day 4/5, so stay strong.

will keep praying for you. be


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

Beth137 - Please don't give up hope. This could be implantation bleeding or some old blood from ET. This is definitely too early to be getting AF.

Nicola and Pixie - So sorry to hear your news. 

Leanne79 - It's not over until it's over so hang in there for another day.

As for me I am now on Day 5 of my 2ww so about a third of the way there. I was feeling slightly out of the breath the last 2 days but I seem to be ok today. I was asked to measure my water input and output last night, but all was ok. I am still bloated but that would be from the drugs and to the number of eggs I had.

Not sure how I am feeling really. At times I feel a bit hopeful that it could work this time, but at times I can really see it being another BFN. I have previously had 2 failed ICSIs and 1 failed FET. All I know is I so want to be pregnant and for it to be my turn! I'm sure all of your ladies can echo exactly how I am feeling too.

Littlepj
x


----------



## wendybess

Well here we go again 

Just had my 2nd DIUI natural. OTD 10th September    

    To everyone and take care x


----------



## Stacey Anne

Hi Girlie's

just checking in after my exciting day at work   !  Congrats to all those with BFP today, fantatsic news.  big    to those with not so great news and finally    to all those like myself still waiting!

Well day 5 after FSET and im unsure if i really feel anything, had a sickly feeling on and off but it only lasts a matter of seconds, anyone else get that?  I also feel a bit tired but then no change there i do love to sleep!!  

5 more sleeps seems like a lifetime away but im determined to wait till then to test!

Ohhh DH is calling me for dinner so ill speak to you all later, lots of love and more sticky vibes 


Stacey xxx


----------



## reb363

Hi All

So sorry to BFN's     
Beth - yeah a camera would be so good.  Sending you loads of     
Kerrie - hope you are having a lovely time with your neice.   
Oooh LisaN like the sound of those symptoms    

Lots of love and luck to all   

Reb xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Evening ladies!

How is everyone? 

So sorry for the bfn's 

Stacey I have had that too think it is the drugs  but I am forever hopeful 

Reb how are you? I am having a wonderful time! Off to a spa Tom minus the spa area and oils! But hey it is still nice to relax.  off to see a show in London on fir with her so excited!  did you get an implant bleed? I am getting so paranoid that I am going to get a bfn as I have not had one again. The only time I got a bfp I got an implant bleed, but had a mc 

Xxxx


----------



## reb363

I'm really good - that sounds great and weather is meant to be good Fri so you've got it perfectly organised   .  

No I didn't get one this time and I did the time I MC too.  So I'm not sure that means anything though really. To be honest I've no symtoms at all but did test again to make sure and line was even stronger so feeling more confident.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reb that's encouraging to read that you have a bfp without a bleed.  

Did you get any af cramps? I am feeling quite bloated with a little af this eve.  at least I think it is af, feels a bit crampy and uncomfortable 

Xxx


----------



## reb363

Yeah that was my main thing. I got very low on Saturday because cramps got worse and I assumed it was BFN.  I put a link on my diary that showed most people with BFP get AF type cramps/bloating.  So keep the faith


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Hi ladies

Well even though i tested positive on Saturday my OTD was actually today. I was so happy this morning when the clinic test came up with a thick positive line especially as i've been spotting since Monday. I was really worried about the spotting so went to the EPU where i had blood drawn to check my hcg levels and the nurse called a few hours back to say (these are here exact words) "the level is really low so it is a failing pregnancy and probably ectopic". I'm 14dp3dt and my levels were 141. I've not had any pain and the spotting has stopped.

I'm absolutely distraught and feel like a sad excuse for a woman.


----------



## Newday

that doesn't sound low to me for 14days
dawn


----------



## reb363

WWAF      I'm so sorry

What are you supposed to do with that information.  Are you going back in for another blood test. I was told that more important than the actual level is is it doubling each day?


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Thank you for replying ladies, I know that you all have your own worries.

I asked whether i should go back for another blood test and she said just to come in on Tuesday for a scan and they'll confirm it then. I'll be 5 weeks and 2 days then so should see a sac if it's in the right place. Everything i read keeps telling me that i should be having another blood test on Friday but the nurse didn't even suggest it.

My Dh is beyond angry with the nurse for making me feel like this when all she is going on are one set of numbers.


----------



## reb363

nurse making me cross too.  Could go to GP?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

WWAF I am so sorry to hear that!   but it does not seem that low? You should get a blood test through your gp on fri or demand one at clinic as the level would double over 48 hours. Get on their case honey! Xxxx

Reb that is so encouraging to hear! I do not think I have af pain now, just bloated.  

I was putting in my pessarys tonight and my cervix was lower I noticed. I am sure it is not af as have no symptoms at all! So I am going to think positive and see it as a sign. 

Xx


----------



## stephf10

WWAF I would try and get a blood test through GP if you can, sometimes it feels like we just over test throughout this whole process, which doesnt help anyone, especially people who already have infertility problems....makes me so mad the amount of people I know who have been told they have a failing pregnancy and go on full term.....sending lots of     to you.

Kerrie_1975 I had no implantation bleed either,  but felt dreadfully bloated and like AF coming at any moment,  and still got BFP, in fact I still feel like that!   

   to all testing soon.


----------



## lisa n

morning all

furball - i dont know anything about levels as my clinic dont do them but reading about other ladies levels i think yours look mighty fine to me to   

kerrie - how do you know if your cervix is getting lower? does it feel very low and swollen above the pubic bone that you cant hold in your stomach anymore and a bit firmer my any chance or im    thats how i feel 

    to all who are testing soon lisa n xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Thank you ladies. I called my clinic and  they told me that the epu had no right to tell me that after one set of numbers, they are thankfully doing my bloods for me tomorrow so i'll guess i'll find out then. Just got to    lots now.


----------



## Chesca

Hi

Test date 01/09/10 - ICSI


----------



## reb363

too bloody right WWAF (can I say that here    ).  So cross for you - hang on in there hun and prove those   s wrong.  I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## Kerrie_1975

WWAF that's good they are finally listening. You should Complain about that epu!

How you doing reb and Lisa n?

Xxx


----------



## Zina

Mudpuffin said:


> Congrats Noodles on your BFP!
> 
> Can I join the thread too? My OTD is 3rd Sept. Go from feeling really positive to getting very down. I had a white discharge a couple of hours after ET is this bad?? is this the babies falling out I know I sound daft but just feeling worried about it now!


Hi Mudpuffin,

I have noticed we are due to test near enough at the same time I'm due to test on 4 sept but this seems a bit long will probably test on 1 Sept. When did you have your transfer?

I have had a bit of discharge too and have been concerned about this. I am having Gestone injections and have phoned the hospital and am waititng to hear from them.


----------



## MJMinWaiting

Hello all, I am new here as well. I am due to test on Sept, 8. Today is only day 1 in this long 2ww. I just had my first IUI yesterday and I was on 50mg Clomid for 5 days earlier in my cycle.  Im here for hope and support. Here's to hoping this works!!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Lisa n, just seen your post about cervix. Yes it does feel a little like that. But mostly I noticed because it just seemed lower when I put my pessarys in. But I am prob wrong  

Xxxx


----------



## lisa n

Hi kerrie - thanks for getting back to me    so it could be my cervix expanding because if that is the case then i am litterary going to pop    as i am sooo swollen i have to wear leggings with no waist band and im in a lot of pain that im might have to take some paracetamol    i keep going to the toilet see if anything is going to "come away" but luckily its not    not sure what to think   

anyway sorry how are you?    xx


----------



## NicolaandDarren

hey girls, just a quick one! no point in doing that extra test tomorrow to confirm BFN as AF has arrived for force!! maybe next time.




good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## stephf10

Nicola and Darren


----------



## Kerrie_1975

So sorry Nicola and Darren.   hugs. Xx


----------



## reb363

Lisa N - are you keeping your fluids high.  Need to drink 3 litres a day I think?  Could explain how you feel.  Important to flush those drugs through you...thinking of you and hoping you feel much better tomorrow.

NicolaandDarren


----------



## Beth137

all

woke up early as DH is as quiet as an elephant as he gets ready for work and my mind is working overtime as I'm feeling scarily normal which I'm worried about... 
 
I'm 6dp 3dt..OTD 3rd Sept..anyone else going !

Lots of     for everyone

X beth


----------



## wenkev

Just popped in to say goodbye!  Its a BFN for me.  Thanks for all the advice!  Good luck with your pregnancies (if you were lucky enough to get a BFP  ) or with your next tx (if you are in the same boat as me  )
love wenkev


----------



## me and my boys

Morning all  

Well here I am at 11dp/2dt and desperate to test but OTD not until 2nd and its driving me around the bend.

At this moment in time I have no symptoms at all but to be honest this changes regulary from dull ache to AF pains and everywhere in between. Boobs a bit sore but thats it.

Been having a catch up with all the posts and it sounds like we are all being "put through the mill" at the moment. 

We want a furball - I am totally disgusted in what I read about how you have been treated. When your feeling up to it I would make a complaint, I would like to think in her job she would have some compassion. I havewritten and re-written this message as everytime I did I went off on one and it would have been censored.  People like her infuriate me  

Nicola & Darren - Sorry to hear of your news  

Huge hugs and positive vibes to all

Sharon
xxx


----------



## me and my boys

Oh wenkev I am so desperatly sorry. 


Sharon
xxx


----------



## RachaelHorsfield

Wenkev. NicolaandDarren so sorry,   

I'm now 8dpo, I've felt crampy sinse 1dpo, but I had this last time and it was a BFN   I think it's my PCOS. Can't wait for my gynae app.

Rach x


----------



## lisa n

ahhh   just done a huge post lost it again  i just want to pick up the phone and "talk" to you all ladies it would be a lot easier   

wenkev + nicola and darren im so sorry for you both   

reb363 - thanks for the advice - will do!   

lots of      for all those who are testing today 
lisa n x


----------



## Beth137

I thijnk everyone needs lots of   today!
 
 

  
  
X


----------



## kirstenjane

Hi all
So sorry not been around but we are away on holiday in Cornwall.  I am so sorry to those with a BFN, sending you lots of hugs.
I got a BFP this morning so am a little over the moon.
Kirsten


----------



## lisa n

kirstenjane- well done girl    pleased for you both lets hope this good news tread continues    
lisa n xxx


----------



## bondgirl

hi can i join u ladies? having natural fet, 2 embies transfered on wed so now on the dreaded 2ww, otd is 9th which is ages away so trying to stay positive! 

wenkev + nicola and darren, so sorry to hear your news, sending you     

kirstenjane, congratulations! hope you are chilling out!

good luck to everyone

bondgirl x


----------



## reb363

*kirstenjane* - over the moon for your fantastic news - 

Totally guted for our lovely *Wenkev*        - I wanted it so much for you.


----------



## Dorris

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear your news wenkev and Nicola and Darren.  

Congrats to Kirsten! Well done.

Rebs - thanks for the   - still getting mild af and side twinges but I get these anyway in a normal month so trying not to tkae too much notice of it. roll on otd.  

George


----------



## Brooke50

Hi everyone,

I am still in shock but got BFP today! Our third IVF cycle, so thrird time lucky I guess. I had been getting twinges and cramps this week, so was convinced AF was on her way. I am on Crinone & Clexane and I think they have so many side effects that mimic AF. So hang in there anyone on the 2 ww - you just never know.

So sorry for everyone where this cycle did not work out. Sending hugs. 

Brooke xx


----------



## lisa n

Brooke50 -    well done you! happy and healthy 8 months  - i too have been getting strongs cramps thinking its game over you have given me hope  again     xx lisa n x


----------



## we*want*a*furball

Hi ladies, thank you for all your kind words.

I had my blood retaken today and by what i can only describe as a miracle they have gone from 141 to 543 in 47 hours. I can't tell you how happy and relieved we are. Obviously it's still early days and with the spotting i'm not out of the woods but for today i'm happy to say that i'm pregnant.

  to those of you with BFNs.
  for those of you still in the dreadful 2ww.
  for those BFPs.

I'm not sure how i would have coped without your kind thoughts and words ladies.
x


----------



## RachaelHorsfield

Kirsten Brooke WWAF and Saski congrats!!  

Sending lots of              for everyone still waiting    

Rach x


----------



## reb363

we*want*a*furball - utterly thrilled for you       -       
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth137

well today i have completely lost my PMA and going  
I have no sore boobs, no pains, no show of AF, but have gained one huge spot and one crazy brain...
testing on 3rd Sept so only half way... 

congrats to all those with BFP  and    for all you ladies in waiting
X


----------



## angellbyname

Have been posting on the clinic's page but now in my 2WW and saw this thread.

I know you guys can appreciate the agony this is, and how it is driving me mad!!

There are too many posts to read back through. but wanted to congratulate all those BFP's and say well done, and take good care of yourselves. And I'm sorry to all the BFN's it must be a heartbreaking torture.

I'm new to fertility treatment as have only been with this partner for 2 yrs, the others along the way never made it this far......! I'm 42 now with 2 grade 4 8 cell jellybeans on board since Wednesday, test day is 6th Aug - I am watching the minutes tick by as I can't concentrate on anything at all so spend my hours trawling through this Forum, which I think is brilliant! Our other 2 dividing eggs didn't make it past the 4 cell stage unfortunately so the 2 onboard are our only hope.

Good luck everyone on the 2WW!!!


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies
Well I'm thrilled to say that we have been blessed with a       
I can't quite believe it.
After all these years of waiting hoping praying, to meet Mr right first challenge! then being given that over 40 label! Sometimes it seems such a challenge to stay positive when the odds seem stacked against you. Miracles can happen...

Good luck to all ladies on 2ww. 

My heart goes out to all the unlucky ladies. Keep believing. 
Jodes xxx


----------



## xxWilpinxx

Hi all
My partner and I had our IUI yesterday and have been told to wait 3 weeks until we test - I dont think we will be waiting anywhere near that long!!
I personally found the procedure very painful but was having ovulation pains at the same time which didn't help.  We just hope it will all be worth it - fingers crossed.
Positive thoughts and   to everyone - good luck!!! x


----------



## donn1

hi all

huge  congrats too all u lucky bfps, many happy and healthy 8 mths too u all

sorry to hear the bfps, its sooo hard, but stay positive it can happen xx

i had wee boab transferred today with assisted hatching, test date 10 sept, come on boab!!, feeling bloated and sore but had that since ec which was quite traumatic

love to all

donn1


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Frankie,
Juts looking at OTD's and thanks for adding mine.  Not sure what Et means tho?? We had our first IVF cycle!  Being superstitious, so if possible can you change it.
Thank you


----------



## temi

Hi everyone,

congrats to all the bfps and to the bfns  .

I'm on my day 7 of 2ww and just noticed some darkish spotting today. I'm not sure what this means but its a bit worrying and i'm really trying to stay positive


----------



## lisa n

eve ladies

welcome to all the newbies   to all   for you as well x   

jodes17 -   to you very pleased for you and DP x   

Rosey78 - ET stands for egg transfer confussing i know but you will get use to it there is a list of words and meanings somewhere I'm not to sure myself at times    good luck

temi - hi try not to worry some ladies can get some spotting of some kind  me included about the same time as you to could be an implantation bleed    


Had a better day today after having some really bad back ache last night and this morning   was feeling very positive in the 1st week when i had some spotting / cramping and I'm sure my (.)(.) where changing shape but since Tues Ive had some terrible pain in my stomach and back which paracetamol just wasn't touching it.   anyway have shed a tear or 2 since   

Have bought a   today ready for otd 31st aug   

good luck to all     lisan xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls. 

Sorry not been on for a few days. I have had my niece staying with me from the USA took her to see les Misérables, good show. 

Welcome all new people. Hope your 2ww is not too stressful. 

Congratulations Jody fantastic news! 

WWAFB soooooooo happy for u honey.  Nice to have a happy ending. X

Wenkev so sorry about your bfn.   

Also sorry for any other bfn's life can be so unfair sometimes. 
Reb how you doing? 

Lisan. Sorry u are getting cramps I have been getting some too. Not needed painkillers tho. U got any other symptoms? I do not have any even my boobs are not sore!  but I am keeping positive. 

Xxxxx


----------



## janie b

hello all - 

I'm also on the 2ww, after having 3 embies popped back in on Thursday.  Experiencing lots of discomfort but was feeling really tender after the EC and i don't suppose the Utrodestan pessaries help either!  My OTD is 9th September and that seems like  along time away...
I've decided to take it very easy and have remained in bed since Thursday, i know this sounds possibly a little over the top, but i find it so differcult to stop doing stuff and thought this might be the way to slow myself down for at least a couple of days....

Got to go to my GP to get a sick note, since the clinic doesn't give them any more -not sure how he will respond - are any of you off for the entire 2ww?  I'm considering taking leave as I'm not keen to go back to work. ... just want to give myself the best chance.

Just wanted to say congratulation to all of you with BFP and my heart goes out of you who aren't.

can you add me to your list.

take care all
janie x


----------



## me and my boys

Morning All

Well Im sorry I just couldn't wait until the 2nd September to test so (today I would have been officially 13dp/2dt. Got my BFP  - oh my word I cant believe it. We have been away for a few days this week trying to take our minds off it and I had convinced myself that it would be another failed attempt.

So, my symptoms - I have had no spotting, only had really sore boobs for the past couple of days. Have had AF pains ranging from dull ache to full blown doubling up pains to absolutely nothing at all. Ooh I have been incredibly moody, how my DH has put up with me heaven only knows.

So for all of you who are like I was and so incredibly confused with symptoms, pains niggles or nothing at all please try and keep the faith. You can drive yourself insane by reading into everything. Everyone is different.

Sending huge hugs to the BFN's, I have been there too and understand how you're feeling.

Anyway off now, the worst thing about going on holiday is the mountain of washing that you need to do when you get back

Sharon
xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Sharon, congratulations!!  That's so cool! So many bfp's at the mo it is really helping me keep a little positive. So pleased for you!!!  you are quite right everyone is diff and some get symptoms and some don't. I am one of the donts.  I just want a little sign to know it has worked! 

Well I have 2 more sleeps until otd. I am going out of my mind!! I keep prodding my poor boobs!   people must think I am a little   lol. They do feel a little tender I guess lol. I did feel dizzy and sick yest but I put that down to the 5:30am start as I dropped my niece back at the airport. 

Hope u are all ok?! 

Lisa n u still held off testing?   


Xxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Trarichard

Hi everybody, I haven't been writing much on this thread, mainly just reading everybody's posts.  Congratulations to everyone on BFP and I'm sorry to hear some of your BFN's.

I tested yesterday, 14 days after 2 blast donor transfers (me 45) and I'm BFP!  I can't believe it!  We've had so much heartache over the last few years which I guess like a lot of you had and I can't believe we're really here now!  Scared now that the BFP is going to carry on.

Just to let you know and I was asking before, I did not have any symptoms too so no symptoms does not mean anything.      All the best to everyone


----------



## lisa n

hi ladies

Trarichard  and me and my boys a big   on getting a well deserved   so pleased for you both lets keep t6his tread and "faith" going   

  to all that might need one today xx

hi kerrie - still here and not tested yet   I'm going to hold out! these pains I'm getting are a bit worrying now not so much in my stomach but a lot in my back and   i know oddball   maybe its sciatica or a side effect from the cyclogest pessary's?  

i don't have sore boobies either but thought they had changed shape slightly last week but now in not sure   i keep looking for tram lines of blue veins which i see sometimes or am i just looking for "signs"   

have been knicker watching for the last few days as i this awful feeling of AF coming but fingers crossed its just cm   
ah well time will tell its out of our hands and up to "mother nature" bless her   

good luck to all who test soon keep the faith girlie's   for all of us   lisa n x


----------



## AliceP

Checking back in after a week in deepest Wales with no mobile phone or internet. Now at 8 weeks and have full blown morning sickness and no longer fit my jeans. Feel like my body has been taken over!

Also went down with food poisoning which was scary given you can;t easily get help. My DS was brilliant (he is only five but a kind little boy) and the nearest neighbours were keeping an eye on us every day so that was great. But FP and morning sickness I cannot recommend. Still don;t feel right and living off lucozade and white bread toast as cannot tolerate anything with texture or flavour - I think the progesterone does not help digestive matters from what I can see of other FFs posts.

Best wishes to anyone on the 2ww as it is very hard to keep sane and everyone gets different symptoms - I even had bleeding and AF pains before my BFP - so try to stay positive.

AliceP


----------



## dharmagrrl

Just saying Hi.
I'm due to test on Sept 2nd. Have had 2 x 5 cell grade 2 embies but have been bleeding for the last few days. Today is 11dpt and it looks like AF/period is here because blood has increased from light spotting to dark blood smear. Feeling very low. Getting harder to stay hopeful...


----------



## Jodes17

Hi  
Just wanted to add that in the 2ww before my BFP I had practically no symptoms either.  Af pains sporadically, sore boobs a bit now, thats it. Although now I'm starving hungry most of the time! 
Good luck ladies testing this week  
Jodes x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Trarichard congratulations!!!! That's fantastic news! 

Lisa n. Well I can honestly say no symptoms are a good thing as I could not resist and POAS and guess what I got a BFP!!!! I
Am sooooo excited yet scared at the same time   it stays with me!!!! 

My otd is tomorrow where I'll have my bloods done and have it confirmed. But for now I am on cloud 9!!!!!   
    

As for symptoms, my boobs are tender, only started to get tender last 2 days, and yesterday I have been getting af pains but really low down. Eating loads, and very bloated after food. But that's it?!   not really symptoms. 

Lisa n wishing you so much luck for testing Tom!!!!  

And good luck to anyone else testing in next few days! 

Big hugs for any bfn.  xxxx

I am going to try and go back to sleep. Lol!  

Xxxxx


----------



## reb363

Trarichard , that's amazing news. Congratulations  .    

Kerrie woke up with everything crossed for you and I'm over the moon. Wooooo hoooo. On iPhone on hols so emoticons not really working. If they were I'd be jumping about dancing for you. 

Having a lovely break. Had a panic when I ate rinded goats cheese and then discovered it's banned for pg. Aghhhhh. Getting sharp pains in uterus if I do too much which I associate with my sub bleed last time so makes me nervous but can't lie about all day. Hope I get more confident soon. 

Lisan I'm really   for you   

love reb. X


----------



## Jodes17

Congratulations Kerrie, wonderful news!


----------



## lisa n

arhh just lost post   

kerrie - well done girl soooo happy and pleased for you wishing you a love luck and happiness in the next 8 months        

was soo tempted to test this morning but held off - having acupuncture tonight to "chill out" before otd   

reb363 - thanks for the wishes xx how you feeling?
dharmagrrl - hope your bleeding settles down     will    for you too xx

good luck to all who test today      lisa n x


----------



## Rosey78

Hi All,
Well stupidly I bought some clear blue Pregnancy Tests at the weekend as they were on offer, and like a child at Christmas I did a sneaky test this morning!! I'm 10/11 days past a 2day transfer and the test was negative  .  Had Et on 20th Aug.  Official TD is Friday 3rd.

I'm now really, really cross with myself as have been really good and positive up until now!! Cant tell hubby as I'm sure he'd go loopy  .  I wish id never bought the flipping test as was adamant that I wouldn't test until Fri, but it was just because they were there (I have the breaking strength of a kit-kat!!!) I couldn't help myself!!  Also feel like iv spoilt the next few 5 days of wondering and being excited now, im sssssoooooooooooo dissapointed with myself     !!!!!!!!

Anyways, if any of you out there have any wise words of wisdom I would very much appreciate it...........anyone who knows anyone who tested early got a negative and then went on to get a positive, or just general support about why ITS NEVER A GOOD IDEA TO TEST EARLY!!!!!!!  I know its really early to test, so it probably isnt accurate result, after all they wouldnt have told me to test Friday unless they meant it!!!


----------



## hayley564

Hi All,

I am new to this site and have been reading the 2ww thread.  I am 3dp2dt today!  I had two embies transferred - one 4 cell and one 5 cell.  I am hoping they are getting stronger and stronger!


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on the BFP  - Whoop whoop and big higs for the BFN.

I have been really poorly for the last week with dizzy spells, sickness and generally just feeling out of sorts. I was getting quite excited thinking this may be a sympton of pregnancy for me as I never felt like this my last two cycles. I have felt very poorly the last couple of days and I have now woke up with some brown spotting (v tiny). I think maybe I ma going to have the most horrendous AF.

I am due to test 1st Sept but think it is all over - boo hoo. Its so annoying that each cycle my symptons have been completely different. 

Has anyone on this thread had spotting/bleed and then a BFP? XXXX


----------



## dharmagrrl

Hi all,
Yes like Chattasil I'd be keen to know if anyone had spotting and/or period like bleed that led to BFP. I'm on 12dpt and due to test on thurs 2 sept.
good luck & baby blessings to all


----------



## Zina

Hi all,

Big  to all those with a BFN my heart goes out to you.

Many congrats to all those with a BFP.

I am testing tomorrow - I'm going bonkers just waiting.

Zina


----------



## angellbyname

Hi Rosey
It's way too early for you to test, so don't feel too down. 'If' your pregnancy hormones have kicked in yet, they will probably be too low for the pee stick to pick up. I think the soonest you could test for a decent result is the day before OTD or even OTD itself. I know it's hard and the 2WW is killing me too - patience is not my best feature and sitting around doing nothing is driving me insane! If the weather was good at least we could sit outside, but it's freezing!!

Hang on in there...not much longer....

x


----------



## Stacey Anne

Hi Ladies

well its test day!! i tested yesterday a day early BFN     thought i better try again today anyway but still BFN    .  My clinic told me if i got a BFN to continue with the meds and test again in 2 days?  Does this seem right? im 10dpt today (with 1 frozen blast embie) so i actually havent had to wait 2 weeks, it all confuses me   .  I suppose i better do as im told with the meds, however i think i know im not one of the lucky ones this time   .

Good luck and lots of sticky vibes to every one still waiting xx


----------



## hayley564

Hi Stacey,

So sorry for your BFN  

It's such a hard journey isn't it?  I would suggest to continue as per your clinc's instructions because each clinic is so different and you need to follow what you have been to date.  I really hope that in a couple of days your luck changes.


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks Angel,
I know im a wolly!!  Im definately gona wait til Fri, actually I told hubby and he has promptly hidden the remaining test  .  Feel better now that I told him and that people on here have reassured my and told me not to be so daft!!!

Just been listening to radio 2 who are playing top records that have sold a million, and been dancing round the bedroom to Slade ' Merry Christams Everybody' which has cheered me up no end    

Sending lots of     to you and everyone else on here on their dreaded 2ww.


----------



## Beth137

Hey girls
I'm testing on 3rd...Rosey u with me on this?!!! 

Going completely luny and trying to take mind of it and trying to keep a PMA these next 4 days! 
Congrats to all you BFP's. I really hope we all can join you....

I'm feeling nothing apart from the odd bit of pain in right ovary and a bit dizzy (myabe need more water!!) and hoping that its a good sign I'm 9dp3det
  

xbeth


----------



## dharmagrrl

my period is here.
feel devastated & exhausted.


----------



## hayley564

So sorry to hear your news - are you sure it's your period?


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Beth,
Wity you all the way.


----------



## dharmagrrl

Hi Hayley (and other ladies in waiting),
thanks for yr post. yes i think it is because it's a heavy bleed like I normally get on day one of my period. rang my clinic and they've advised me to carry on with progesterone & to test as normal on 2/9/10 because 2 embies were transfered and there is a small chance that 1 may have miscarried but the other is still there. I really wish I could believe in this but I know my body and last BFN icsi cycle symptoms were exactly like this....
So I'm trying to prepare myself mentally for the worst but at the same time trying to be gentle physically as if I am pregnant when I feel like diving into heavy housework or exercise so that I can forget myself for a moment and not feel so awful (anyone know what i mean?!) Argghhhhhhhhh!

Wishing you well Hayley & good luck to everyone on their 2ww.
xxx


----------



## hayley564

Hi there,

So sorry about your news....keep hoping that the clinic are right although I know it must be so hard.  What symptoms were the same as last time?  I really hope it's better news for you on 3rd x


----------



## RachaelHorsfield

I'm out too, AF arrived today.  

Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## hayley564




----------



## Ch3ryl

Hello everyone,

Wish me luck for tomorrow ...... going for a blood test ... hoping that its gonna be BFP    

Goodluck to all those who are still waiting ...


----------



## hayley564

Ch3ryl - GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## dharmagrrl

really sorry to hear your news rachel. be gentle with yourself and fingers crossed for next time.

hayley - thanks for your good wishes. you asked what symptoms i had this time that i had last time. for reference for you and any other interested LiW here are my notes from April which unfortunately mirror my experience this time (except that I think I had implantation spotting from 8dpt which then turned into a period bleed by 12dpt - today):

*10dpt=10Apr:tiny bit of red in mucus, exhausted
*11dpt=11Apr:sleeping badly, wind, exhausted, hot flushes, period type pains, pain on lower left side of back, woke up with cold symptoms, depressed.  Tiny redness in mucus in AM – increased by 4pm
*12dpt=12Apr: BLOOD with bits in it.  BFN Preg. tests x 2.  v. exhausted, aching back, period pain
*13dpt=13AprERIOD BLOOD, 
*Rang clinic – advised to take official Preg test a day early. result = BFN
*stopped Crinone 13dpt-13Apr
*sore breasts on/off during 2ww

I'm still going to test on my test date on the 2nd - just to be 100% sure.

good luck & baby blessings to all.


----------



## hayley564

Hi there,

Sorry again - still keeping my fingers crossed you will have good news.  Thank you for your message - all sounds so promising until your period arrives.  What day transfer did you have?  I had two blastos last time on day 5 but had to go for day 2 (one with 4 cells and one with 5 cells) because they only retrived three this time - have diminished ovarian reserve


----------



## Ch3ryl

Hayley - thanks a lot!


----------



## dharmagrrl

Hi Hayley,

I had a day 2 transfer of 2 x 5 cell / grade 2. I'm a poor responder to the drugs and although they managed to get 7 eggs only 2 were viable. Last ICSI I had 3 day transfer. I'm just about to turn 39 and DH is 56 and when you throw this into the mix it all looks v. bleak but I'm trying to not let myself get as low as I did last time. We all deserve to be Mums!!!!

Hope all is well with you. Sending abundant good vibes & baby blessings,
xxx


----------



## star2star

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining you I am currently on day 6 after 3dFET, we had 2 grade 1 embies transferred, 1 x8 cell and 1 x 10 cells.

Rosey I feel for you! I really really stupidly tested today for a - of course! Dont ask me why I did it, but i really made myself feel so rubbish after! :-(

Feeling a bit more positive, but wish I didnt do it as it sorted of spoilt things! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

hi Lisa n, reb, and jody, thank you so much for your congratulation posts. I am keeping everything crossed that you lovely ladies get a bfp too!!  


Lisa n - not long now! How are you feeling honey? I have such good feelings for you!! ill be checking on here first thing in the morning looking for that bfp which i just know you will have!  


I am feeling soooo bloated!! I look 3 months gone already, AF cramps, headache, boobs are getting more and more painful, wind    eating tons then feel so uncomfortable after due to bloating. I did notice the other day that the smell of wine turned my tummy, that is what gave me a huge hint as i love my wine!!   


So how are you all feeling? I am sending you all tons of fairy dust and   that there will be lots of BFPs 


Sorry for any bfns i know how you are feeling, i have had so many of those.  


Congratulations to any BFPs!!  


My otd is tomorrow, i am feeling quite scared to tell the truth, i am worried that the levels will be really low. I am    that everything will be ok and me little one/little ones, will stay with me for the whole duration of the next 8.5 months. 


Lisa n good luck again keeping everything crossed for the morning! Are you too having a blood test tom? 


Kerrie xxxxx


----------



## reb363

Hey Kerrie
Are you sure you are 2 weeks pg not 4?  I think it goes from LMP but I might be wrong xx


----------



## firebolt1982

BFN for me ladies :-(

Good luck to everyone else.

Mandy xxx


----------



## reb363

Oh Mandy - I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reb. Oooh I think you are right! I am so blonde!! Lol! I was just thinking of my clear blue test saying 2 weeks! Lol!  

Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Mandy so sorry.  

Xxxxx


----------



## reb363

Fastest 2 week wait ever        Really excited for you.  Just watched X factor on sky plus.  Love it!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Reb changed it. Thanks for that.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

I love x factor!! I watched it on sat night, was it on again? The mj guy was soooo bad!!!! Lol x


----------



## reb363

I recorded it - he was such a weirdo.    Mind you I'm thinking of going on BGT as someone who can eat a whole tub of Tesco cornflake crunches in 15 seconds.


----------



## lisa n

morning ladies 

well im    its a    this morning i was sooo sure it had worked    fet is really hard, will test again tomorrow morning just because i have a spare test but i dont think my flatliner of a line will change    

thanks for everything ladies you`ve all been great and keep going, wishing you all the best    lisa n xxx


----------



## reb363

LisaN


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Omg Lisa I was so sure it would be good news logged on so excited for u. your symptoms sounded purfect. As you say test again, there is still hope, may of been a late implanter. Sending you hugs   

Xxxxx


----------



## Tali S

Hope you don't mind me joining in?  

I had two embies transferred last Wednesday and I'm due to test on the 9th of September.

Not got any real symptoms and don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing   . I'm starting to wobble and lose my nerve   so any words of encouragement or just telling me to get a grip would be welcomed   !!

Tali x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi girls, just to let you know I have now had my bfp confirmed!  my beta is 570.8 that's good apparently, I do not know much about it.  

I just wanted to wish you all good luck for your 2ww and send you tons of baby dust!  

Love Kerrie xxxx


----------



## Jodes17

Big hugs  to the ladies who have been unlucky this time. Keep believing.
Reb And Kerrie, do you have scan dates yet? My Bfp was only confirmed today too but they won't give any hcg levels or anything. In fact the nurse said not everywhere even gives you a blood test, didn't know that. I have scan date of 24.09.10
As you said Reb, Nurse also said to add two wkd on to Et date so I'm over 4 wkd now!  

Feeling tired, sore boobs! That's only symptoms. 
Jodes x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Jody, that's the date I have been given for my scan too! Well that or the 23rd as I have to have a second blood test yet on thurs to check my levels have doubled. They will give me an exact date and time on thurs eve when they give me my results. 

The last clinic I went to never did bloods either, they were just happy with a hpt. 

Xx


----------



## Lil75

Hello folks,

Can I join you all? Had ET last Sat - 2 4-cell embies on board. Only got the 2 eggs from the cycle so literally all my eggs are in the one basket  

Congrats to those who got that wonderful BFP and    to those that didn't get the result they wanted.

Will get to know you all soon


----------



## Stacey Anne

Hi guys

congrats to all the BFP!

as you know i tested on Monday BFN   , was told to continue meds and test again in 2 days, which is tomorrow, i already know the answer really but ill do the test all the same.  i just wondered if any1 knows when to expect my AF? or is it different for everyone?  

Thanks guys xx


----------



## reb363

Hi all,

Hope everyone is feeling okay.  


Stacey Anne    .  It's different for everyone.  For me it was always a few days after stopping the meds.  So sorry it didn't work this time.  Keep believing.      

Tali - sending you and your embies loads of      Lil7 - you too     

Kerrie/Jodes - No beta or scan date for me but I'll aim for 24th too    .  Exciting.  Need to call the clinic as my consultant is away.  I feel tired because of the progesterone I think - but no other symptoms at all.  Not even sore 
(.)y(.).

xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi stacey, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 

As far as I know af can take anything from 5 days to 6 weeks, everyone is so different. As for me, it normally takes just over a week. 

Hope this helps. But let's hope u will not have af and get that bfp!!  

Reb, I have no symptoms either, like you just sire boobs and so tired allllllll the time! I do not think symptoms arrive until we are 6 weeks. 

Xxxx
Xxx


----------



## lisa n

morning ladies   

stacey - feel for you this morning giving you a huge       it will change x

kerrie - im loving your beta levels Oooo sounds high - how many did you have put back?    take it easy x

well as predicated it was the same flatliner this morning - i even held it up to the light to see if there was even a hint of a cross    have spoken to clinic to stop all meds and ask for a follow up appointment to see where we can go from here    

im going to leave the 2ww thead now but would like to wish you all love, luck and future happiness on your getting that much deserved BFP    bye for now lisa n xxxxxxx


----------



## Beth137

helloo 

Congrats to all those BFP's FAB news!

Well I'm 11dp3dt and have NO signs, no AF yet, no sore boobs I'm sure its going to be a BFN...
really trying hard to keep the PMA 
   
x


----------



## me and my boys

Morning All

Sorry not been on to wish everyone a huge CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP’s but been mad busy with my sons 3rd birthday celebrations.

So……….       

I contacted our clinic to let them know that we have had a positive result and they were happy with that despite testing a few days early said no need to test again (officially wasn’t supposed to test until tomorrow (Thursday) but tested on Sunday.  Anyway my scan date is 24th too, looks like it’s a popular date for all of us.

Beth – try to keep the faith.  Believe me everyones symptoms have varied to a huge extent. They have ranged from doubling up pains to nothing at all and everywhere in between

Speak soon

Sharon
xxx


----------



## star2star

HI beth I know how you feel, I am 8dp3dt and I know from my positive last time my boobs hurt, but nothing this time  They feel a bit fuller but nothing like last time!

I think I am actually goign to go mad!


----------



## blonde_one

hiya ladies - totally forgot about a 2ww board    Had ET on 26th Aug so I think I'm 6dp3dt.  Not looking for symtoms or anything and actually just enjoying this 2ww - unlike last time where I just felt there was no chance of it having worked!  So   for us all   

congrats to all bfp so far   

 to all bfn


----------



## star2star

best of luck blonde_one x


----------



## littlebunnies

hi everyone'
  
just joinned today! 
currently on 2ww with 4th cycle of ivf.
20 eggs, 7 fertilized, 2 blastocyst transfers on day 5 and 2 frozen.
beta 7th sep 2010 
going mental with worry as have no symptoms of pg at all 
feel emotionaly drained, anxious and a total failure 
please reply, need a friend as nobody understands


----------



## Mudpuffin

welcome littlebunnies!

well you have come to the right place.  I have found  ff a lifeline as noone in my circle of friends understands it is lovely chatting to people who are going through same rollercoaster journey. 

know how you feel have lost all my PMA today and very very scared about my results on Friday.  I am not even tempted to do a HPT as just don't want to know!  I am on my fourth fresh isci so know how you feel it is very tough!  

wishing you and all those on the dreaded 2WW lots of PMA and babydust

mud
x


----------



## Munkle

Hello everyone, been reading this thread for a few days now and it's really helped - no one else understands  
I had DFET on 25th Aug so testing on 8th Sep and literally going MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD, much more so than i thought i would.  feeling really fragile and vulnerable.  also DP is not being much use, i accidently got hit in the belly last night in bed!  yesterday i was feeling very positive because i had a sort of period pain, really low down, so i felt something was definitely happening.  today - nothing, though i am very tired but this could be just the stress of it all.  it's horrible isn't it?  and yet at times i think it's wonderful as it could be the start of something.
but the worst part is that we don't only need to get pregnant - we need to stay pregnant.  so i wonder - will the whole 9 months (once we finally all get BFPs) be like this, wondering if it's going to stick...?
  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE, HANG ON IN THERE  

... and just think how lucky we are that we have the option of IVF etc open to us when our mothers' generation would just have had to give up - THANK HEAVENS FOR SCIENCE!   (there, I found something to be positive about).

xxx Munkle


----------



## littlebunnies

hi munkle


reading your post feels like i could have written it myself! we r lucky as at least we have a choice of treatment. but isnt it hard? the 2ww is a killer. i had 5 day transfer on saturday. no pg symptoms n feeling really down  wen do u test?


----------



## littlebunnies

hiya thnx for replying mudpuffin,

feels so nice to hear from sumbdy who knows how ur feeling. stay positive, think positive, wich i know is near impossible but try. thnkn ov u friday. hope u get ur bfp xxx


----------



## Brooke50

Hi Munkle,

The 2ww is the pits! When you have no symptoms, you worry and when you have symptoms, you worry! So I think any symptoms are normal, particularly after what our bodies have been through. 

I had very little symptoms and got a BFP. But exactly as you say, I have swopped one worry for another and each day is still hard, wondering will all go well. But Mother Nature is more powerful and if it is meant to be it will be. 

I hope hope hope you get your BFP. 

Brooke xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't think I wont anything just a nice surprise at the end


----------



## Irish Dee

Afternoon ladies,

Hope that I can join you all here.

So encouraging to read the BFPs and so devastating to see the BFNs'.

I'm happy to report that I'm PUPO. Had a very smooth transfer of Two 4-cell embies at 1pm today.

Embryologist said that they graded all embies from 1-4, with 1 being the lowest to 4 being the strongest and we have 2 grade 4's, so overall really happy. 

Can I ask please, my OTD is Friday 17th September, which seems a long way away, (16 days past transfer and the embies will be 18 days old, if I even get that far).

Babydust to all,

Dee


----------



## star2star

Little bunnies we share the same otd! Let's hope it's bfp's for us both!  xxx


----------



## Molie

Hello everyone - I'm usually a lurker but after reading all the wonderful support on here thought I would post too!

Getting my call from the embie-experts tomorrow morning to see how many of my 6 eggs have fertilised via ICSI and then hoping to grow on to blastocyst for ET either this Sunday or Monday. Having SET as really not keen on the risk of twins and my age might make them more likely!

If it's a 2-3 day ET then will be rushing back in tomorrow or Friday - which will put paid to my planned weekend of fishing and walking on Dartmoor. So hoping for nice juicy blasts so I can have some chill out time before the ET! Plus hopefully a better chance for them dividing up nicely.

Having treatment at BCRM (Bristol) and they've been great so far. I've had very little side effects from the drugs and the EC was fine. Worst bit was the knock-out drugs pumping up my arm (ouch), best bit was finally being able to eat again after 12 hours. And having lovely eggs extracted of course     

Based on the 2 weeks, 2 days after EC my OTD should be around 16-17th September - eeek! Can't wait. Have been warned about testing too early - will be good, promise!   

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Frankie B

This topic is now locked please find our new thread for Sept

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245826.0


----------

